# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta  u VINOGRADSKOJ

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta u VINOGRADSKOJ
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog  topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje  ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo  brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u tome biti  dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na ovoj temi,  kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

*Ako imate novih saznanja ili bilo kakvih informacija koje su potrebne svima...naručivanje, linkovi, liječnici i sl. Lijepite odmah ovdje na početku ili pošaljite meni da ja dodam. Dobro je da što više informacija bude u prvim postovima.
*



> *KLINIČKI BOLNIČKI CENTAR SESTARA MILOSRDNICA – "VINOGRADSKA"*
> Klinika za ženske bolesti i porodništvo
> Vinogradska cesta 29, 10000 Zagreb
> tel: 01/3787-370, 3787-361
> fax: 01/3768-272


Specijalistički zavod za humanu reprodukciju &
Klinička jedinica za humanu reprodukciju
tel: 01/3787 689
e-mail:ivf@kbcsm.hr

----------


## Krtica

Molim vas zanima me jel se štoperica kupuje ili može ići na recept.? Dr. T. m nije ništa rekao. Do inseminacije me vodi privatni mpo doktor u Osijeku.

----------


## Iva28

> Molim vas zanima me jel se štoperica kupuje ili može ići na recept.? Dr. T. m nije ništa rekao. Do inseminacije me vodi privatni mpo doktor u Osijeku.


Nama je dr rekao da apsolutno ništa od ljekova u postupku ne kupujemo.

----------


## Krtica

Nazvat ću sestru i pitati. Ili moju ginekologinju.

----------


## frka

Krtice, štopericu trebaš dobiti u bolnici - ništa ne kupuj.

----------


## saraya

> Molim vas zanima me jel se štoperica kupuje ili može ići na recept.? Dr. T. m nije ništa rekao. Do inseminacije me vodi privatni mpo doktor u Osijeku.


Krtice, kako si to uspjela organizirati? Tko ti u Osijeku vodi folikulometriju?

----------


## Krtica

Na konzultacijama sam pitala dr. T mogu li folikulometrije odraditi u Os i on je rekao pa naravno da se ne vozam za Zagreb svaki dan. Ja sam spomenula dr. Matkovića koji mi je odradio hsg, sve pretrage i ostale folikulometrije u prethodnim inseminacijama. Dr T je rekao da mogu i u osječku bolnicu kod mpo doktora ili kod moje ginekologinje. Kad bude vrijeme za štopericu dr. Matković će zvati dr. T u Vg i dogovoriti vrijeme inseminacije. Et jedino mi problem što štopericu moram kupiti sama jer ona ne ide na recept, a u Vg mi je nisu dali. I kod Matkovića je fmetrija 500kn.

----------


## Krtica

> Krtice, štopericu trebaš dobiti u bolnici - ništa ne kupuj.


U kojoj bolnici kad do inseminacije ne idem u Zagreb. U Vg bolnicu gdje će mi je raditi?

----------


## frka

tako je.

----------


## Iva28

Zanima me da li ste sve prošle psihološko i pravno savjetovanje prije prvog postupka? Nama za ivf je dr dao papir na kojemu pišu sve pretrage koje moramo obaviti prije i dio gdje piše o savjetovanju dr je prekrižio (nije ga niti spomenuo) Nisam se tada sjetila pitati ga, no čula sam da to svi moraju obaviti. Zanima me i kako izgleda to savjetovanje. Jasno mi je da nakon neuspjelog pokušaja psiholog treba biti na raspolaganju parovima, ali da nas netko ocjenjuje prije postupka da li smo podobni za biti roditelji?! Zbilja ne razumijem čemu to...

----------


## bubekica

*iva28* po novom zakonu od 8/2012 pravno-psiholosko savjetovanje vise nije obavezno!

----------


## Iva28

> *iva28* po novom zakonu od 8/2012 pravno-psiholosko savjetovanje vise nije obavezno!


 Hvala ti na info  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Frka ja štopericu moram primiti u Osijeku i onda 36 sati poslije idem za Zagreb. Voziti se u Zg po nju mi se ne isplati i onda ići za dva dana natrag. U tome je problem. Ja sam mislila da štopericu mogu dobiti na recept i ne kupovati, al ne ide tako. Da sam znala da ona ne ide na recept pitala bi doktora što u tom slučaju. Na ambulantnom listu ne spominje se štoperica, samo klomifen.

----------


## Krtica

Gdje ste ženske? Zatišje pred buru.  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

da, da i mene zanima šta ima novoga šta se dešava u Vg  :Raspa:

----------


## Iva28

Evo ja u iščekivanju nalaza hormona, pa kad stignu zovem gore da nam kažu kad krećemo. Sad si razmisljam da li će uopće postupak krenuti u 12om ili će nas prebaciti u 1 mj. Previše razmišljanja...  :Smile: 
 Kaj ima kod vas?

----------


## snelly85

Cure molim Vas za pomoc,19.12 sam narucena u vinogradsku ambulantu za sterilitet..Narucena sam kod dr.Ivan Bolanca.Da li je netko bio kod njega na pregledu?Kako vam se cini doktor?Hvala na pomoci

----------


## dazler

snelly85 dr.Bolanča je jako drag,svi gore su dobri,ne trebaš imati straha
sretno

----------


## snelly85

dazler hvala na pomoci.a gdje se tocno nlazi ta ambulanta?

----------


## dazler

saraya  :rock:  za ß
snelly   kad dođeš pred bolnicu vidjet ćeš malu kapelicu,uđi na taj ulaz pored nje,prođi ju i idi putem koji te vodi,vidjet ćeš kiosk sa pecivima (biokemijski labaratorij je tamo ) i zgrada nasuprot je to.To je zgrada znači nasuprot labaratorija i prije kirurgije(pitaj bilo koga,uputit će te).Liftom na 5 kat i kad izađeš iz lifta,odmah vrata ravno ispred tebe,pozvoni i to je to.Držim fige !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

> Cure molim Vas za pomoc,19.12 sam narucena u vinogradsku ambulantu za sterilitet..Narucena sam kod dr.Ivan Bolanca.Da li je netko bio kod njega na pregledu?Kako vam se cini doktor?Hvala na pomoci


Znači, nazvala si sestre i one su te naručile kod njega?
To je novost, prije se nije moglo birati doktora i nismo znale tko će nas primiti taj dan.

----------


## snelly85

Nisam ja nazvala,moja ginekologica me naručila  :Confused:  nisam ni znala da se to može... ja se nadam da će me primiti taj dr.Jel bi mi mogle pomoć oko progesterona...vađeno 21. dan ciklusa-22.08nmol/l  referentne vrijednosti  ž.lutealna faza 5.3-86 nmol/l.Znam da se vrijednost nalazi u ref. vrijednostima samo svatko mi kaže svoje,netko kaže treba biti iznad 40 da bi se ostvarila trudnoća,zatim netko kaže to je uredu...ja više ne znam...pa ako ima ko da se razumije

----------


## amazonka

Snelly, lijepo što te ginekologica naručila kod vrlo pristupačnog liječnika.
dr. Bolanča je mlađi liječnik, slobodno ga pitaj, vjerujem da će ti sve objasniti.

Cure, koliko se sada čeka između postupaka?

----------


## ivana979

> Cure molim Vas za pomoc,19.12 sam narucena u vinogradsku ambulantu za sterilitet..Narucena sam kod dr.Ivan Bolanca.Da li je netko bio kod njega na pregledu?Kako vam se cini doktor?Hvala na pomoci


Doktor Bolanča je super pristupačan doktor i pitaj sve što te zanima

----------


## doanna

*Konfuzija* za konzultacije možeš birati doktora kojeg želiš, e sada kako će to biti za vrijeme postupka to je druga priča, viđala sam hrpu cura koje su znale čekati i po 2-3 sata na pregled kod dr. Bolanče jer je on bio baš tada na operacijama, ali da moguće je tražiti da te vodi jedan doktor

----------


## amazonka

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom foruma sve postove o čekanju bete i slično premješteni su na 
pripadajuću im temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81961-ODBROJAVANJE-2-2013

da budemo informativni barem na početku 
hvala :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> *Konfuzija* za konzultacije možeš birati doktora kojeg želiš, e sada kako će to biti za vrijeme postupka to je druga priča, viđala sam hrpu cura koje su znale čekati i po 2-3 sata na pregled kod dr. Bolanče jer je on bio baš tada na operacijama, ali da moguće je tražiti da te vodi jedan doktor


Nadam se da mi više neće trebati  :Smile:  ali kada sam zadnji put bila gore u postupku (a to je bilo u proljeće ove godine) čekala sam 2 sata da me primi netko (čitaj: bilo tko), a za privilegiju da te vodi jedan doktor se dogovaralo s dotičnim dr. - primijetila sam da su cure imale mobitele tih svojih doktora - na koju foru, ne znam, meni to nitko nikada nije ponudio, sestre čak izričito naglasile da ne dolazi u obzir... Jedino ako se lejtli nešto promijenilo.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Drage moje priključujem se i ja vama koje ste u Vinogradskoj, prvi pregled je obavljen, i sad smo u prikupljanju nalaza.

----------


## Iva28

> Drage moje priključujem se i ja vama koje ste u Vinogradskoj, prvi pregled je obavljen, i sad smo u prikupljanju nalaza.


Anitsirk dobrodošla i još brže otišla na drugu temu  :Smile: 
I ja sam još u fazi prikupljanja nalaza (pri kraju) pa ako trebaš pomoć...  :Wink:

----------


## Krtica

Anitsirk dobrodošla! Sretnooo!!

----------


## Krtica

Cure kako se daje injekcija brevactid od 5000 jedinica? Sestra u Vg mi rekla da nabavim u ljekarni tu injekciju, a kad dođem na aih dat će mi je da vratim u ljekarnu. Nadam se da će neka ljekarna izaći u susret.

----------


## Inesz

intramuskularno ide brevactide.

odi u bolnicu kod sebe da ti daju ili u ambulantu. malo tko može sebi dati injekciju u mišić.

----------


## Krtica

Inesz hvala na info.


Ako tko poželi iznijeti svoje iskustvo ili podijeliti savjet budućim mpo-vkama jedna moja prijateljica koja ima curicu zahvaljujući potpomognutoj oplodnji možete se pridružiti tajnoj grupi "Put do majčinstva" na facebook-u. Ona je došla na tu ideju jer jako puno mladih žena iz manjih sredina nemaju se kome obratiti. Osim na forumima. Puno žena još uvijek nije informirana i kada dođu do trenutka kada trebaju liječničku pomoć, a ne znaju kako i odakle krenuti, često se stide o tome s nekim. Ovako će imati pomoć, podršku. Ako ste zainteresirane pošaljite mi u inbox porukicu i ja ću vam poslati pozivnicu u grupu. Ja sam Katarina Barić i na mojoj profilnoj slici je moje oko. Ako smatrate ovu aj moj post bezvezarijom,molim Vas samo ga zanemarite.

----------


## tina_julija

Da li vg priznaje nalaze od druge bolnice?

----------


## doanna

> Da li vg priznaje nalaze od druge bolnice?


zavisi o kojoj se pretragi radi ali uglavnom da

----------


## anddu

krtica a jesi promijenila profilnu sliku, nema nikakvog oka?

----------


## Krtica

Vg je meni neki dan sve nalaze uzeo u obzir. Imam sve što je potrebno.

----------


## amazonka

raspravu o TSH-u sam ipak premejstila na pripadajuću temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/10701-T...27#post2511827
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

> Da li vg priznaje nalaze od druge bolnice?


Meni su priznali sve što je bilo iz drugih bolnica.

----------


## Krtica

> krtica a jesi promijenila profilnu sliku, nema nikakvog oka?


Hej imas pp.

----------


## Krtica

> krtica a jesi promijenila profilnu sliku, nema nikakvog oka?


Hej imas pp.

----------


## Viki88

I mi pokusavamo 1,5 god i ne ide ! MM spermiogram dobar a ja pcos i anovulatorni ciklusi! U pon. smo naruceni kod dr. T. !

----------


## Iva28

Je li ide koja od vas gore u srijedu ujutro?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Jedno pitanje ili dva, ovako pošto nismo iz Zagreba i pošto mene muž mora voziti u Zagreb a njemu je malo teže dobiti slobodni dan, mogu li ja kad prikupim svoje sve nalaze otići samo sa svojim nalazima profesoru K. jer bi tek taj dan moj muž išao na spermiogram? Znači pitanje je bi li me mogli primiti samo sa mojim nalazima makar ja još ne imala nalaze od muža?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

I taj nalaz DHEA-s ste morale vaditi?

----------


## Krtica

Kad je najboljepiti klomifen? Obje tablete odjednom u koje doba dana? Prije sam pila dvijenavečer, a sada doktor nije precizirao.
Jel znate, cure, ide li brevactid na recept?

----------


## Konfuzija

> Jedno pitanje ili dva, ovako pošto nismo iz Zagreba i pošto mene muž mora voziti u Zagreb a njemu je malo teže dobiti slobodni dan, mogu li ja kad prikupim svoje sve nalaze otići samo sa svojim nalazima profesoru K. jer bi tek taj dan moj muž išao na spermiogram? Znači pitanje je bi li me mogli primiti samo sa mojim nalazima makar ja još ne imala nalaze od muža?


Logično mi je da imaš neki spermiogram od muža, liječite se kao par.

----------


## tina_julija

> Meni su priznali sve što je bilo iz drugih bolnica.


Hvala vam na odgovorima, razmisljam o promjeni klinike.. kad se već uđe u postupak koliko dugo se čeka na fm? da li ima anestezija za punkciju?

----------


## doanna

> Kad je najboljepiti klomifen? Obje tablete odjednom u koje doba dana? Prije sam pila dvijenavečer, a sada doktor nije precizirao.
> Jel znate, cure, ide li brevactid na recept?


Ja sam pila odmah oba klomifena, tako mi preporučio dr.T i naglasio mi da probam piti uvijek u isto vrijeme. Za brevactid ne znam da li ide na recept, mislim da ništa od tih šprica ne ide na recept ali nisam sigurna

----------


## ljube

> Kad je najboljepiti klomifen? Obje tablete odjednom u koje doba dana?


Obje tablete odjednom ujutro.

----------


## doanna

> Hvala vam na odgovorima, razmisljam o promjeni klinike.. kad se već uđe u postupak koliko dugo se čeka na fm? da li ima anestezija za punkciju?


na stimulirani postupak se čeka oko 3 mjeseca, prirodnjaci kao i AIH se ne čekaju, punkcija više folikula je pod anestezijom.

----------


## doanna

> Je li ide koja od vas gore u srijedu ujutro?


ako si mislila iduću srijedu, onda vjerojatno ja, zapravo zavisi da li je dr. T taj dan na odjelu, zašto?

----------


## tina_julija

to mi je bilo drugo pitanje....  :Smile:  mislila sam koliko dugo se čeka na fm? na vv su od 7.30 do najkasnije 9, kasnije su punkcije transferi, a onda konzultacije itd. da li je isti princip?

----------


## Iva28

Meni je sestra dala termin u srijedu, 11.12. no ne može garantirati da će dr.G biti gore. No čujem da su i ostali doktori super tak da bi mi trebalo biti svejedno... Jedino kaj svakome opet sve ispočetka, al ok. Nije to tak strašno  :Wink:

----------


## Lotta81

> to mi je bilo drugo pitanje....  mislila sam koliko dugo se čeka na fm?


Folikulometrije ti obično počinju u 9. Ako dr nije zauzet sa punkcijom na redu si brzo. Iako u zadnje vrijeme kada sam bila fm bi počinjale oko 10. Zavisi kako koji dan je gužva.

----------


## Krtica

Donna imaš pravo, brevactid ne ide na recept. Kupujem Ovitrelle.  Pitala sam doktora kako piti klomifen i rekao je isto dvije t odmah po mogućnosti svaka 24 sata.

----------


## doanna

> Donna imaš pravo, brevactid ne ide na recept. Kupujem Ovitrelle.  Pitala sam doktora kako piti klomifen i rekao je isto dvije t odmah po mogućnosti svaka 24 sata.


 :Smile:  kad startaš?

----------


## Viki88

Evo i mi od pon. Idemo u vinogradsku na konzultacije kod dr. T.! MM sve u redu ja pcos bez ovulacija :No:  :No:

----------


## Iva28

Sretno Viki  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

*Viki88* dobrodošla i još prije otišla s trbuščićem  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

Doanna iz tvojih usta u Bozje usi  :Smile:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Cure da vas pitam, mi smo sad prikupili nalaze i treamo se sad sa tim nalazima javiti u Vinogradsku, zaboravila sam pitat treba li mi uputnica i koja je šifra?

----------


## doanna

> Cure da vas pitam, mi smo sad prikupili nalaze i treamo se sad sa tim nalazima javiti u Vinogradsku, zaboravila sam pitat treba li mi uputnica i koja je šifra?


da, trebaš uputnicu za pregled (to ti se podrazumijeva pod konzultacije), šifra je šifra neplodnosti, mislim N97

----------


## Viki88

Jel znate dali u VG rade hsg ako ne gdje se moze obaviti u Zg na uputnicu?

----------


## dazler

Viki na uputnicu se radi ultrazvučni hsg, a ja koliko su mi rekli doktori oni samo za pravilan nalaz priznaju rtg hsg,ja sam ga radila privatno(nema po bolnicama),dođe 1.500,00 kn

----------


## Krtica

Kola šifra je vama pisala na uputnici kad ste išle na AIH? Ja jučer svoju uzela i šifra ista N97, sterilitet?

----------


## Iva28

Evo samo da javim - u 4.mj idemo na stimulirani  ivf/icsi.
Dr T je rekao da ipak nema smisla do tad pokušati s prirodnim. Svi nalazi hormona su ok.
Sad čekamo...

----------


## Krtica

Iva nek vam je sa srećom. Jeste imali koji aih kod dr. T?
Ja bi bila najsretnija da mi kaže ajmo na ivf. Ove inseminacije su samo gubljenje vremena. Samo zato što nemam neku dijagnozu, osim smanjenog amh dr smatra da je sve to u redu.
Klomifen popila, imam cistu i tri folikula koji se jako razlikuju u veličini. Kad štopericu izgleda da ni on ne zna što bi. Najveći folikul 18.7mm i on je spreman za Ovitrelle, a malci ostali nisu.

----------


## Iva28

> Iva nek vam je sa srećom. Jeste imali koji aih kod dr. T?
> Ja bi bila najsretnija da mi kaže ajmo na ivf. Ove inseminacije su samo gubljenje vremena. Samo zato što nemam neku dijagnozu, osim smanjenog amh dr smatra da je sve to u redu.
> Klomifen popila, imam cistu i tri folikula koji se jako razlikuju u veličini. Kad štopericu izgleda da ni on ne zna što bi. Najveći folikul 18.7mm i on je spreman za Ovitrelle, a malci ostali nisu.


Hvala ti krtice! 
Nismo imali niti jedan postupak do sada, s obzir na dijagnozu odmah su rekli da inseminacija nije opcija. 
Dr T sam danas prvi puta vidjela, čula sam samo naj o njemu. 
Ne znam što su ti drugi dr rekli, npr. nama je na konzultacijama receno da, kad skupimo nalaze, odmah idemo u prirodni ivf ( kao da ne gubimo vrijeme do stimuliranog) a danas Dr T je rekao da to nema smisla - šanse su minimalne i velika je vjerojatnost da ćemo baciti postupak u vjetar. No ipak,ako mi inzistiramo na tome, možemo u 2 mj. I to mi je super, dao je svoje misljenje ali ipak nama prepušta odluku.
Jesi ga pitala za ivf? Ili bar do kad misli pokušavati s inseminacijom?

----------


## snelly85

Cure stigao je nalaz spermiograma mm.Dijagnoza asthenoteratozoospermija.Nalaz sam poslala dr.Radoncicu koji mi je odgovorio citiram: "ufff,to jest za nekakvu pomoc naravno izvantjelesnu." Pa kakav je to odgovor?!U vinogradsku idem tek 19.12 a do tad cu poludit.Sva sam jadna i koma mi je jer sam se nadala da ako vec mene prate problemi da ce barem s njegove strane biti sve ok.I sad ne znam kako dalje...kaj nas ceka?Koja metoda mpo?Molim da mi se javi netko sa iskustvom sa tom dijagnozom,a i ostali savjeti su dobro dosli.Oprostite na dugom postu.

----------


## Inesz

snelly,

dijagnoza tvog muža vjerojatno znači da ćete neplodnost liječiti metodom intracitoplazmatske injekcije spermija (ICSI)-što znači da će embriolog iz uzorka tvog muža birati jedan spermij i inicirati ga u jajnu stanicu. ICSI metoda vrlo je rasprostranjen način oplodnje u mpo-u.

inače, kod oko  20% neplodnih parova nalaze se zajedno i muška i ženska dijagnoza neplodnosti.

kakva je dijagnoza kod tebe?

----------


## bubekica

Snelly, prepisi brojke iz nalaza na temu o spermiogramima, sama dijagnoza ne znaci puno bez konkretnih brojki, iako obzirom na terato dio pretpostavljam da cete biti kandidati za IVF-ICSI.

----------


## anddu

> Viki na uputnicu se radi ultrazvučni hsg, a ja koliko su mi rekli doktori oni samo za pravilan nalaz priznaju rtg hsg,ja sam ga radila privatno(nema po bolnicama),dođe 1.500,00 kn


dazler ne razumijem ovo što si napisala - rtg HSG ne rade po bolnicama?! Ja sam svoj odradila i to u općoj bolnici tako da ta tvrdnja baš i ne stoji. Cure ne bacajte novce na privatne pretrage koje se rade u bolnicama na uputnicu

----------


## dazler

> dazler ne razumijem ovo što si napisala - rtg HSG ne rade po bolnicama?! Ja sam svoj odradila i to u općoj bolnici tako da ta tvrdnja baš i ne stoji. Cure ne bacajte novce na privatne pretrage koje se rade u bolnicama na uputnicu



Anddu stvarno?? nisam znala,meni je tako rečeno.cure sorry na dezinformacijama  :Shock: 
Gdje si ga radila???

----------


## Inesz

dazler, tko ti je preporučio privatnika za hsg?

----------


## anddu

U dubrovačkoj bolnici, doduše prošlo je vremena od tada ali svaka bolnica koja ima rtg mora to raditi, na uputnicu. I da, i mene zanima odgovor na Ineszino pitanje

----------


## dazler

nema više toga u bolnicama,ja sam radila prošle godine,
u Zagrebu to više bolnice ne rade,radi bolnica u Stubičkim toplicama,ali ako uračunam put,kavu,možda ručkić,trošak skoro isti
Preporučili su mi u VG,ja sam se raspitala okolo i rekli su samo privatno ili u stubake

----------


## dazler

rade po bolnicama na uputnicu samo ultrazvučni hsg,meni je trebao rengenski

----------


## doanna

i ja sam išla privatno na hsg rengenski jer je tako mpo dr. inzistirao odnosno rekao je ako dođem s nalazom ultrazvučnog hsg da ga neće uzeti u obzir odnosno da nije sigurna pretraga, a u to vrijeme, dakle prije godinu dana kad sam ja to radila mislim da se moglo u Stubakama i u Sisačkoj bolnici na uputnicu

----------


## dora<3

Pozdrav djevojke,
Evo i mene opet nakon dugo vremena...
Danas 2d od transfera dva desetostanicna embrija. Terapiju sam dobila samo duphaston,folacin,andol . Prosli postupak sam imala jos i crinone gel i decortin. Zanima me da li je jos neko ima slicno iskustvo vezano za terapiju?

----------


## Krtica

> Hvala ti krtice! 
> Nismo imali niti jedan postupak do sada, s obzir na dijagnozu odmah su rekli da inseminacija nije opcija. 
> Dr T sam danas prvi puta vidjela, čula sam samo naj o njemu. 
> Ne znam što su ti drugi dr rekli, npr. nama je na konzultacijama receno da, kad skupimo nalaze, odmah idemo u prirodni ivf ( kao da ne gubimo vrijeme do stimuliranog) a danas Dr T je rekao da to nema smisla - šanse su minimalne i velika je vjerojatnost da ćemo baciti postupak u vjetar. No ipak,ako mi inzistiramo na tome, možemo u 2 mj. I to mi je super, dao je svoje misljenje ali ipak nama prepušta odluku.
> Jesi ga pitala za ivf? Ili bar do kad misli pokušavati s inseminacijom?


Dr. T predlaže još dvije inseminacije. O ivf nisam pitala. Samo je rekao kod vas je po nalazima sve u redu, pokušajmo još dvije inseminacije, a nakon toga stimulirani ivf. Imam smanjenu plodnost, amh 12.5. To kaže nije razlog.

----------


## Krtica

Snelly  :Love:  nemoj luditi. Dr. će vam sve lijepo objasniti.

----------


## Iva28

> Dr. T predlaže još dvije inseminacije. O ivf nisam pitala. Samo je rekao kod vas je po nalazima sve u redu, pokušajmo još dvije inseminacije, a nakon toga stimulirani ivf. Imam smanjenu plodnost, amh 12.5. To kaže nije razlog.


A on očito te ne želi filati hormonima, ako baš nije potrebno. Možda sam naivna ali nekalo si mislim da ne bi gurao postupke za koje su male šanse da uspiju...
Koliko imas inseminacija besplatnih?

----------


## snelly85

Krtica,pokušavam se pribrat ali muči me to i straši.Evo sad sam nakupovala čajeva za mm i mene,bioastin...i nadam se da će barem nešto pomoć...Da se baem mrvicu taj spermiogram popravi..ima li netko iskustva sa tim preparatima?

----------


## anddu

snelly, provali smo sve i svašta i nama za spermio ništa nije pomoglo, nekome pomogne, nekome ne, na koncu dovoljan je taj jedan jedini spermij a naša dijagnoza je bilo od azoospermije (dva, tri nala bola čista nula) do teške oligoastenoteratozoospermije i s ovom zadnjom dijagnozom smo i dobili našu djevojčicu. Dejan je svaki put čupao kosu s nama ali eto...

----------


## Iva28

> Krtica,pokušavam se pribrat ali muči me to i straši.Evo sad sam nakupovala čajeva za mm i mene,bioastin...i nadam se da će barem nešto pomoć...Da se baem mrvicu taj spermiogram popravi..ima li netko iskustva sa tim preparatima?


Mm je nakon 1 spermiograma pio bioastin, 2 dnevno i ništa nije pomoglo, čak je drugi bio lošiji. Ali navodno u puno slučajeva se spermio znatno popravio poslije bioastina. 
Nemoj se strasiti, moraš se nekako pribrati i samo pozitivno. Svima nam je u početku sve to strano i u strahu smo, ali nema predaje  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Snelly probajte, nikad se ne zna. Evo naš slučaj: mm je imao dijagnozu oligoasthenoteratospermia i to ponekad je bila jako teška. Prijatelj koji je imao istu dijagnozu predložio mu je bioastin, cink, selen, vitamin e, vitamin c, l-karnitin. Prijatelju je pomoglo (ima 2 dječice prirodnim putem), međutim nama nije, zapravo bilo je još gore. Ali probajte, nikad se ne zna što može pomoći.

----------


## snelly85

Ma ja se ne predajem nikako dok ne dobim svog malog  :Saint:  
Ja se nadam da će taj bioastin mm pomoć  :Smile: 
Koliko se otprilike u Vinogradskoj čeka na postupak nakon konzultacija?
Ja sam naručena kod dr.Bolanča ali ima li gore neki dr  da mu je uža specijalnost mpo?
Koga bi preporučile?

----------


## Lotta81

Na stimulirani postupak se čeka 4-5 mjeseci. U prirodni se može odmah slijedeći mjesec nakon konzultacija. Ja sam najviše susretala dr Tomića i dr Kunu. Nekad bi bio dr Bolanča. Svi troje su stručni. Jedino dr Tomić je malo šutljiv , ali sve ga se može pitati. Ponakad bi srela i dr Grbavca. Mislim da su svi dovoljno stručni što se tiče mpo. Evo meni su se u dobitnom postupku izmjenjivali  dr Tomić i dr Kuna. (kad kreneš u postupak neće uvijek biti dr koji ti je bio na konzultacijama već kako je koji dežuran taj dan.)

----------


## snelly85

Lotta81,hvala na info  :Smile:  Kako izgleda taj prirodni postupak (znam da zvučim glupavo   :Smile:   i da li se treba mirovat nakon njega tj. trebam li otvarat bolovanje ili  mogu normalno nastavit s poslom?
Da li se može u isto vrijeme pokušavati u prirodnom postupku i biti na listi za ivf/icsi?

----------


## Lotta81

U prirodnom postupku prati se rast tvojeg folikula i kad je dovoljno velik (obično 18-20mm) dobiješ štopericu (ona ti služi za dozrijevanje folikula). Nakon 34-36 sati od štoperice ideš na punkciju. E, sad, prirodnjaci su često riskantni jer puno puta stanica pobjegne prije punkcije, nekim ženama zna i folikul biti prazan. Ali vrijedi pokušati jer nikad se ne zna. Što se tiče bolovanja to je tvoja osobna odluka, netko uzme bolovanje, netko ne. Ja mislim da je dobro mirovati na dan punkcije i dan tranfera (to je moje mišljenje).  Mislim da je važnije otići na bolovanje nakon stimuliranog jer ipak imaš i više stanica koje su punktirane pa da se jajnici nakon toga malo smire.
Možeš istovremeno biti na listi i za prirodni i za ivf.

----------


## snelly85

lotta81,joj puno ti hvala na informacijama  :Smile:  stvarno si zlatna  :Kiss:

----------


## Lotta81

Snelly nema na čemu. Tu smo da si pomognemo. I meni je na početku našeg mpo puta forum puno pomogao što se tiče informacija.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

> Pozdrav djevojke,
> Evo i mene opet nakon dugo vremena...
> Danas 2d od transfera dva desetostanicna embrija. Terapiju sam dobila samo duphaston,folacin,andol . Prosli postupak sam imala jos i crinone gel i decortin. Zanima me da li je jos neko ima slicno iskustvo vezano za terapiju?


uglavnom sam imala tu terapiju kao ti sada, jednom sam dobila i decortin ali sam nakon toga odlučila više ne piti decortin bez obzira ako mi ga i prepišu. Sad u dobitnom postupku uz duphaston, folacin, andol koristila sam i crinone gel. Nema pravila, mišljenja sam ako je suđeno da se mrva uhvati onda je to to bez obzira što koristili od terapije. Ono što sam ovaj put drugačije napravila je da sam nakon transfera stvarno mirovala tjedan dana, nije bilo lako ali eto imam rezultat pa i jednim dijelom to pripisujem mirovanju.

----------


## doanna

*Krtice* nemoj pristati da nakon ove odradiš još dvije inseminacije i to iz čisto tehničkih razloga i u odnosu na broj postupaka koji imamo na raspolaganju. Pokušat ću ti objasniti na svom primjeru o čemu govorim: odlučili smo napraviti IVF u pirodnom ciklusu, dan kad je trebala biti punkcija meni je folikul puknuo i js pobjegla, da mi ne bi propao prirodnjak u dogovoru s doktorima napravili su mi AIH reda radi jer bolje da propadne jedan postupak AIH nego IVF u bilo kojoj opciji. Eto zato probaj biti mudra i što bolje iskoristiti postupke koje imamo na raspolaganju.

----------


## ivka13

> Jel znate dali u VG rade hsg ako ne gdje se moze obaviti u Zg na uputnicu?


Viki, ako ti nije predaleko (a ako si iz Zg-a onda ti nije daleko) provjeri da li karlovačka bolnica još uvijek radi rentgentski hsg. Prije mjesec i pol je sa mnom u bolnici bila ženska koja ga je radila, došla ujutro, oko 13h joj napravili hsg i navečer išla kući.

----------


## ivka13

snelly, i mi smo krenuli s dijagnozom oat, čak s jako lošim nekim drugim testovima, da bi se nalaz u 4 godine odjednom popravio na aligoasteno. MM nije pio ništa i koji je razlog poboljšanju nalaza, mi ni danas ne znamo. S takvim nalazima se radi icsi, mi smo čak jednom radili i picsi/macs. Inseminacije smo odmah preskočili, a nakon 2 prirodnjaka su mi rekli da ih dalje nema smisla forsirati s takvim nalazom. To su nas valjda poslali na prirodnjake na samom početku da mi imamo osjećaj da se nešto radi dok se čeka stimulirani. Kasnije su mi rekli da nema smisla s ovakvim nalazom. Želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## snelly85

ivka13,hvala na ohrabrenju ali već sad na početku mislim da ništa od naših mpo postupaka.Ja ti pijem terapiju za hipertireozu i epilepsiju.Poslala sam upit dr.Radončiću da li to mođže utjecat na stimulacije u nekim mpo metodama(on je predložio ivf/icsi).Rekao mi je da treba prvo sredit štitnjaču ali da ta terapija ne smeta.Za epi je rekao da bi prije postupka još mogli ostat ti lijekovi ali da u slučaju trudnoće treba prijeći na stariju generaciju lijekova.To meni nikako nije logično jer je poznato da je novija generacija antiepileptika manje teratogena (štetna za plod) nego starija.Između ostalog riskantno je sad kada je napokon ustanovljena terapija pod kojom se epi drži pod kontrolom nešto mijenjat.Tako da ako se mene pita u obzir dolaze samo postupci u prirodnom ciklusu.Ne bih htjela tu začetavat temu jer imam otvorenu "nova u mpo-pomoć".Jel ima koja od vas cura sa epilepsijom da izmijenimo iskustva?Pa ako netko ima kakav savjet da mi tam pišete da ne bi naljutile moderatorice.

----------


## Inesz

mirovanje nakon transfera-dokazano ne pomaže implantaciji embrija.

----------


## Krtica

> A on očito te ne želi filati hormonima, ako baš nije potrebno. Možda sam naivna ali nekalo si mislim da ne bi gurao postupke za koje su male šanse da uspiju...
> Koliko imas inseminacija besplatnih?


ma nakon 3 godine i dvije inseminacije već me sve nervira. Imam besplatne 4 jer sam dvije išla privatno. 
Situacija sada nije dobra. Loše sam reagirala na klomifen. Imam ogromnu cistu, jedan folikul od jučerašnje fmetrije od 16-17mm, tri malena koji više ne rastu, jednaki su dva dana. Ovaj od 16-17mm je uz cistu i ona mu smeta jer nema mjesta za rast. Doktor u Os koji me prati misli da aih nema smisla s ovakom situacijom. Dr. Tomić, on smatra da treba čekati 22-23mm da narastu za štopericu, a moj doktor ovdje misli da je to kasno. 
Ići ipak u Zg il ne ne znam. Ako odem onda sam korak bliže do ivf. Dr T mi je predložio još dvije inseminacije i ako ne ide onda ivf. Sad se situacija mjenja jer mi klomifen nije napravio što se očekivalo. kakvu terapiju može dati sljedeći put pojma nemam. Do sada sam na njega super reagirala (dvije tablete dnevno)

----------


## saraya

Bez uvrede, i oprosti Krtice...zbog tog dotičnog doktora u Osijeku i njegovog stručnog mišljenja, sam ja završila na operaciji u Austriji i jedva spasila maternicu...gospodin voli lovu a lako mu je vodit trudnoće i preglede zdravih žena...kad dođe u pitanje problem..ma znaš šta..jako sam ljuta...slušaj svog MPO dr. a ovaj...ima sreću što ga nisam tužila jer nisam imala više snage boriti se s vjetrenjačama...
dr T slovi kao dugogodišnji iskusan doktor..pa valjda on radi MPO a ne onaj :cupakosu: !! Čula sam iz pouzdanih izvora da su se žalili na njega da nekada fula i folikulometriju..super.. pusti njga neka uzima briseve i piše recepte..a slušaj liječnika specijalistu koji radi svoj posao i ima rezultate iza sebe..

----------


## saraya

isprike moderatorici, ako sam pretjerala  :Embarassed:

----------


## Krtica

Saraya naravno da nema uvrede. Dobro je što si podjelila svoj stav i iskustvo. Nažalost nemam drugog izbora.

----------


## ivka13

Krtice, ne bih htjela blatiti "obične" giniće, ali onaj koji ne radi mpo, nema pojma što priča. Nažalost, nekoliko sam se puta u to uvjerila. I ja bih definitivno slušala dr. T. Što se klomifena tiče, ja sam imala čudne reakcije na njih, pa mi je kasnije dr.T objasnio da je stimulaciju pod klomićima jako teško pratiti, da oni često postignu ludnu reakciju u organizmu (npr. moji se folikuli nisu razvijali, dok najednom nisu u dva dana podivljali).

----------


## ivka13

> mirovanje nakon transfera-dokazano ne pomaže implantaciji embrija.


Ines, nakon zadnjeg transfera sam otišla u šoping na nekoliko sati i vratila se odmah na posao slijedeći dan (a putujem na posao svaki dan po sat vremena). I taj se postupak pokazao dobitnim!

----------


## doanna

> Krtice, ne bih htjela blatiti "obične" giniće, ali onaj koji ne radi mpo, nema pojma što priča. Nažalost, nekoliko sam se puta u to uvjerila. I ja bih definitivno slušala dr. T. Što se klomifena tiče, ja sam imala čudne reakcije na njih, pa mi je kasnije dr.T objasnio da je stimulaciju pod klomićima jako teško pratiti, da oni često postignu ludnu reakciju u organizmu (npr. moji se folikuli nisu razvijali, dok najednom nisu u dva dana podivljali).


slažem se, kad sam ja bila na klomifenima štopericu sam dobila kad mi je folikul bio 22mm, ostala dva su bila isto ogromna, a ja sam bila uvjerena da je to prekasno i da će mi do punkcije sve otići, ali i taj put dr. T je bio u pravu, svi su ostali, tako da svakako se pouzdaj u dr. T

----------


## Lotta81

I ja sam dobila štopericu na folikul od 23 mm i isto bila skeptična hoće li ostati, no na kraju je ostao.
i isto ne kažem da obični gin ne znaju, ali ipak mpo dr su iskusniji u takvim stvarima. A dr T iako ponekad šutljiv,stvarno je iskusan u takvim situacijama.

----------


## saraya

> Saraya naravno da nema uvrede. Dobro je što si podjelila svoj stav i iskustvo. Nažalost nemam drugog izbora.


Krtice nemaš drugog izbora vezano za folikulometriju? Ako si navikla ići kod njega, nastavi ići u smislu samo mjerenja ( jer nisi u mogućnosti putovati i tako ste se usaglasili u bolnici)...a što se tiče stručnog mišljenja..nije kompetentan...neka mjeri i to je to..ostalo prepusti stručnjacima..

----------


## Krtica

Cure, imate pravo. Dr.T je puno, puno iskusniji, al eto nemam izbora jer sam u Os. Kad dođe trenutak za ivf odoh ja u Zg doktoru T pod nadzor. 
Jučer dr.T dao zeleno svijetlo. jučer u 22h bila štoperica (nisam opet imala petlje sama se bocnuti), a aih je sutra u 9h. Jučer me jako bolio lijevi jajnik na kojem je jučer folikul bio prosječno 21.4mm. Duboko se nadam da nije puknuo. On mi je jedina nada. 

Na face smo otvorili grupu Put do majčinstva i puno ima ljudi sa Rode. Ako je netko zainteresiran i tamo sudjelovati nek mi se javi u inbox.

----------


## dazler

Krtica  :fige:  :fige:  za sutra

----------


## Iva28

Krtice sretnooo!!!

----------


## saraya

Krtice, javi kako je prošlo!! :fige:

----------


## Krtica

Aih odrađen. Načekala sam se danas. Svi doktrori imali intervenciju na gini pa se sve ispremještalo u terminima. Uzv nije bio prije aiha pa sam ostala u neznanju. Jel folikul puknuo il je to cista na kraju. Moramo se još večeras pokriti i sutra ujutro i krečem s utrogestanima. E sad budala nisam pitala do kada utriče stavljati. Do bete? Testa?

----------


## Krtica

Ako ne bude sreće doktor predlaže još jedan aih s klomifenima u siječnju il u veljači. Dao mi je na biranje, želim li pauzu ili ne. Samo nek javim. Nakon njega ivf. Zanima me koliko se dugo čeka ivf postupak? Zaboravila pitati sestru.

----------


## doanna

Do bete, ako je pozitivna nastavljas i dalje

----------


## Iva28

Jooj držim fige da je uspjelo!!!   :Smile: 
Inace, u prirodni ivf mislim da se moze odmah, a za stimulirani se ide na listu za ljekove, pa za nekih 4 mj ide postupak.

----------


## Krtica

Hvala cure na informacijama! Bilo bi dobro dok čekam stimulirani da mi odrade prirodni ivf.

----------


## doanna

> Hvala cure na informacijama! Bilo bi dobro dok čekam stimulirani da mi odrade prirodni ivf.


ne znam kako ti reagiraš, ja sam ciklus nakon klomifena imala u prirodnom dvije js, tako da je to idealno za IVF priordnjak, obično preferiraju IVF u prirodnom nakon stimuliranog jer zna u tijelu ostati reakcija od stimulacije pa u idućem ciklusu zna biti i više od jedne js, barem su meni tako objasnili što mi se i pokazalo kod klomifena...držim fige  :fige:

----------


## snelly85

Cure  može pomoć.na koji broj telefona se može u Vinogradskoj naručit za spermiogram?
Da li netko zna da li se u Petrovoj naručuje za vađenje krvne grupe i onih testova za hiv,hepatitis i ostalo kaj me mpo-ginekolog posolao napravit?
Ako se naručuje ima koja broj telefona?

----------


## bubekica

za Petrovu 3 narucivanje:
http://hztm.hr/hr/content/17/naruciv...je-pacijenata/

----------


## snelly85

Hvala puno  :Smile: 
Za vinogradsku-spermiogram?

----------


## bubekica

citam te na drugim temama, gotovo sam sigurna da svoje stimulirane mozes zamijeniti za prirodnjake. imas pravo na 2 prirodna i 4 stimulirana, ne vidim razloga zasto ne bi imala pravo na 6 prirodnjaka ako je prirodnjak jedina opcija zbog dijagnoze.

----------


## snelly85

Ma ne znam,ja se iskreno ne razumijem u taj zakon.Doktor mi je tak rekao...

----------


## bubekica

morat ces se sama izboriti za svoja prava, a mislim da na to imas pravo.

----------


## snelly85

Kako da se izborim,kaj da napravim ako dr kaže to je to ispucali ste svoja 2 postupka slijedeći plačate.Kaj se tu onda može napraviti?Kome se obratiti?

----------


## Lotta81

> Za vinogradsku-spermiogram?


Nama su rekli da u Vg ne rade spermiograme. Tako da smo to obavljali u Petrovoj. Morat ćete se tamo naručiti. Ako se dobro sjećam čekali smo na red mjesec dana.

----------


## Inesz

> Bok cure,
> nova sam u mpo,danas sam išla na konzultacije u Vinogradsku.Samnom je sve ok osim hipertireoze i epi,mm loš spermiogram asthenoteratozospermija.
> S obzirom na njegov nalaz i s obzirom na moje dijagnoze i terapiju koju uzimam preporučen nam icsi u prirodnom ciklusu.
> Ostala sam šokirana kad mi je dr rekao da imamo pravo samo 2 puta preko hzzo-a,a da ostalo plačamo.
> Rekao je cijenu za prirodni icsi oko 7000-8000 kn.To me je šokiralo.



Čekaj, rekao ti je dr u Vinogradskoj  da možete koristiti samo 2 prirodnjaka na teret HZZO-a? A što je sa ona 4 stimulirana na koja imaš pravo? Ako ne  možeš koristiti lijekove za stimulaciju radi epilepsije, neka jednostavno zamijene stimulirane za postupke u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## Iva28

Mi smo za prvi spermio čekali nekih 2 mj.u Petrovoj.

----------


## amazonka

> Čekaj, rekao ti je dr u Vinogradskoj  da možete koristiti samo 2 prirodnjaka na teret HZZO-a? A što je sa ona 4 stimulirana na koja imaš pravo? Ako ne  možeš koristiti lijekove za stimulaciju radi epilepsije, neka jednostavno zamijene stimulirane za postupke u prirodnom ciklusu.


Pa to bi bilo logično
Snelly kod kojeg doktora si bila?

btw za spermiogram u Petrovoj se čeka cca mjesec dana
ali nalaz je gotov isti dan

----------


## snelly85

Bila sam kod dr.Bolanca on mi je rekao da imam pravo samo 2 puta,a da ostalo placama cca 7000kn.to me sokiralo.O ovih 4postupka stimuliranih nije reko da imam pravo zamijeniti za prirodne.Samo je rekao da stimulacija ne dolazi u obzir.Ne znam kaj da vam velim tak sam jadna nisam jos ni krenula a vec me koci sve zivo.Sad sam tak tuzna.I jos mi je poceo spominjat da bi za pocetak poceli inseminacijom.Halooo sa ovakvim spermiogramom???Kad sam rekla da sam dobila misljenje da je to za icsi onda je promijenio plocu.Cure,mozda se varam ali mislim da taj dr je imao namjeru me zavlacit sa postupcima koji nemaju smisla.Oprostite na dugom postu

----------


## anddu

traži da ti stimulirane zamijene prirodnjacima. Oni su državi ionako jeftiniji. Imaš pravo na to.

----------


## frka

snelly, nema smisla da ne mozes zamijeniti stimulirane za prirodnjake. a za cijenu nemam riječi - neka si dr.B. pogleda cjenik HZZO-a. pa privatno bi skoro duplo jeftinije prošla!

----------


## amazonka

Snelly svakako zatraži da ti stimulirani zamijeni prirodnjacima....
Na to imaš pravo. 

Ovo čak ne bih nazvala navlačenjem, nego čistim lovom u mutnom

----------


## Inesz

Snelly

obrati se svojim upitom na Ministarstvo zdravlja, HZZO i Nacionalno povjerenstvo. Obrati se i ravnateljici KBC Sestre milosrdnice.


Ne može biti da imaš pravo na samo dva postupka u prirodnom ciklusu. Imaš pravo na 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 postupka u stimuliranom ciklusu. Ako iz bilo kojih razloga ne smiješ koristiti lijekove za stimulaciju folikulogeneze, jasno je da imaš pravo umjesto stimuliranog postupka koristiti postupak u prirodnom ciklusu.

Ne može biti da bi plaćala postupak u prirodnom ciklusu 7000 kn, po kojem cjeniku bi oni u bolnici tebi to naplatili? Tko im je odobrio takav cjenik?

Upoznaj se sa svojim pravima, pitaj na forumu, čitaj...

Idi opet na konzultacije i traži da ti sve pojasne. Budi ustrajna i odlučna. Ako i dalje budu tvrdili da imaš pravo samo na 2 postupka u prrodnom ciklusu, a ostale prirodnjake da možeš platiti u bolnici, možeš se za zaštitu svojih prava obratiti inspekciji Ministarstva zdravlja.

----------


## snelly85

Inesz,hvala na pomoći.Pitat ću na slijedećim konzultacijama na koje idem tek nakon što sakupim potrebne nalaze.
Doktor mi je spominjao da kad sakupim nalaze da se javim sestrama da se naručim na uzv,rekao mi je da bi bilo najbolje da na uzv dođem od 7-9 dc.
Sad ja ne znam da li da kad sakupim nalaze čekam da dobim mengu pa nazovem prvi dan ciklusa da se dogovorim za uzv ili kako?

----------


## Argente

Mislim da je svakome pismenom ovo dovoljno (copy/paste iz zakona):

III. KORIŠTENJE PRAVA NA MEDICINSKI POMOGNUTU OPLODNJU
Korisnici prava na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju
Članak 10.

(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:
– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),
*– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.

*Dakle, *tvoje pravo je 6 postupaka*, a obveza da od toga 2 budu prirodnjaci. Gdje piše da ostala 4 moraju biti stimulirani? Zar nije dovoljno već to što gubiš inseminacije? Ne vidim zašto bi se doktor protivio zamjeni skupljeg za jeftinije, to mi ne ide u glavu. Mislim da je samo neupućen jer dosad nije imao takav slučaj. ON bi se trebao konzultirati sa sebi nadređenima!
snelly, ne daj se zbuniti i ustraj u svojim zahtjevima, sto posto si u pravu!

----------


## snelly85

Ne znam koji je razlog da mi je dao potpuno krivu informaciju.Poslala sam upit u hzzo kako ste mi sugerirale tako da sadaočekujem odgovor.Barem se nadam da ću ga dobiti

----------


## buble

> Inesz,hvala na pomoći.Pitat ću na slijedećim konzultacijama na koje idem tek nakon što sakupim potrebne nalaze.
> Doktor mi je spominjao da kad sakupim nalaze da se javim sestrama da se naručim na uzv,rekao mi je da bi bilo najbolje da na uzv dođem od 7-9 dc.
> Sad ja ne znam da li da kad sakupim nalaze čekam da dobim mengu pa nazovem prvi dan ciklusa da se dogovorim za uzv ili kako?



Imala sam 6 postupaka u Vinogr. tako da znam "ponešto" o Vinogr...

Da, prvo skupiš sve nalaze i onda kad dobiješ mengu se naručuješ.

Što se tiče upita da li IVF ili ICSI, moje iskustvo je da tražiš razgovor sa biologom, i onda će ti on dati najbolji savjet! Jer na kraju je on taj koji će ti raditi IVF ili ICSI. 
I kad dođe dan punkcije još jednom napomeni i dr. i biologu kakav je dogovor. 

Inače ja sam isto imala hipertireozu i nisam smijela u postupak dok nisam sredila hormone.

Što se tiće dr. u Vonogr. svi su mi se izredali na postupcima  :Grin:  i sa svima sam zadovoljna, Dr. T je šutljiv, ali kod njega je punkcija u prirodnjaku bila bila gotovo bezbolna...došlo mi je da ga poljubim kad sam sišla sa stola. Ali neka te ne zbuni šutljivost možeš ga pitati što želiš i uvijek ima strpljenja.  
Na zadnjem postupku koji je ispao pozitivan  :Very Happy:  je bila kombinacija dr. B i dr. K. ...ja prezadovoljna sa svime od početka postupka pa sve do kad nismo vidjeli kucajeve srčeka!!

----------


## anddu

buble ako sam koji post previdjela oprosti, ali ovdje se ne rdi o dilemi kojom će se metodom oploditi jajne stanice nakon punkcije već o njenom pravu na 6 postupaka koje pokriva HZZO bez obzira radi li se o prirodnim ili stimulinarnim ciklusima. I da odluka hoće li se raditi ICSI ili ne je na biologu ovisno o nalazima, a prvenstveo ovisno o tome kakav je uzorak sjemena...

----------


## anddu

ok, vidim da se na prethodnoj stranici nešto govorilo o IVF ICSI-ju

----------


## Krtica

Meni je sasvim logično da se stimulirani zamjene sa prirodnim ivf- om. Posebno jer državu više košta stimulacija, lijekovi.... Budi ustrajna, nikakve novce ti ne trebaš davati, 7000kn??? U privat. klinikama je prirodni ivf oko 4500kn.

----------


## doanna

*Krtica* kad je beta?????  :fige:

----------


## Krtica

Sutra. Neću vaditi betu, kupila sam dva testa.

----------


## Krtica

Pardon, prekosutra je dan D.

----------


## Lotta81

Krtica sretno :Smile:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Krtica držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Hvala cure na figama!  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Cure ni treća inseminacija nije uspjela. Evo test jutros negativan. Betu neću ni vaditi. 
Sljedeći ciklus opet iz početka, napokon zadnja inseminacija a onda dogovor za ivf.
Sretno svima!!

----------


## tina_julija

Kad je najbolje zvat i da li su si spojili blagdane, godisnje?

----------


## Krtica

Mislim da spojili nisu. Kad sam zadnji put bila u bolnici prije dva tjedna nije sestra spominjala da neće raditi. Postupke ne rade, ali mislim da nisu na godišnjem baš svi. Ev ja zovem sad, al se sestra ne javlja.

----------


## Krtica

Tina_julija spojili su blagdane, sad sam dobila tajništvo ginekologije pa su mi rekli da ne rade do 02.01.

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala, htjela bi se na konzultacije narucit, samo mi potvrdi da li dobar broj zovem 3787689?

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala ti!!! Znaci cetvrtak zovem ko manijak!  :Smile:  zao mi je sto je negativna beta, 2014 ce biti bolja!  :Kiss:

----------


## Krtica

Da to je taj broj!! Sretno i tebi i svima ovdje u 2014.

----------


## Iva28

> Da to je taj broj!! Sretno i tebi i svima ovdje u 2014.


Baš mi je žao krtice...
Ali glavu gore, stiže naša godina!!!  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

Hej cure  :Smile:  sretna 2014...bravo Krtice!!! Neka nam je plodna!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjam

Ja kad sam bila gore zadnji put u 12. mjesecu shvatila sam sestru da ih nema do 7.1. Možda griješim  :neznam:

----------


## ivka13

Bila sam danas u Vg, doktori rade. Srela sam Grbavca, Bolanču i Tomića.

----------


## Krtica

Ja danas zvala i nitko mi se nije javio.Pokušavat ću i sutra.

----------


## ivana979

I ja sam sestru shvatila da ih na 5. katu nema do 7.1.

----------


## doanna

I ja zadnji put kad sam bila gore na pregledu čula sam sestru kako govori na telefon da ne rade do 07.01.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Cure jedno pitanje, možda i malo neobično,tako palo napamet, jel postoji mogućnost da dok se čeka na stimulirane postupke i ide na prirodne da se pita dokrora ako se ipak može ići sa stimulacijom na vlastiti trošak?

----------


## frka

ako već namjeravaš plaćati, plati privatno - bolji i i individualni pristup za iste pare.

----------


## Argente

Mislim da ti ne bi dali dok ne iskoristiš postupke na koje imaš pravo, a ne vjerujem ni da bi s plaćanjem imala pravo prvenstva.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Mislim da ti ne bi dali dok ne iskoristiš postupke na koje imaš pravo, a ne vjerujem ni da bi s plaćanjem imala pravo prvenstva.


Argente malo si me krivo shvatila, nisam ja ni mislila da imam pravo prvenstva nego samo dal se može do stimuliranog koristit svoje lijekove

----------


## Argente

Aa, misliš prirodnjake oplemeniti s malo stimulacije? Eh, teško, jer u zakonu stoji da si u obavezi odraditi 2 u prirodnom ciklusu, a ne vjerujem da je to samo zbog HZZO...pitaj pa nam javi što kažu. Mislim da bi mnoge od nas to onda pokušale, pogotovo cure koje nemaju ovulacije ni s klomifenima.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Budem pitala, jer mislim da ni ja nemam ovulacije

----------


## Samanta

Pozdrav svima! Evo,dugo nisam bila na forumu,ali vas čitam...Samo da vam svima poželim sreću u 2014.te uspjeh u postupcima!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Hvala Samanta!!! Sretno i tebi!!!

----------


## doanna

cure želim vam + u 2014. godini, neka bude plodna  :Heart:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> i meni se bio smanjio ciklus pod klomifenom,pila sam ga 4mj zaredom i menga mi dolazila nakon 20-22 dana a inače je 28 i trajala 3 dana,a inače 5,al to nije spriječilo gin. da mi kaže opet i opet da pijem,sve se poremetilo i tako još par mj poslije, a nakon god dana kad sam ga kombinirala sa inekcijama nije bilo toga...sveskupa sam pila klomifen 11 ciklusa...
> 
> ovih dana ću nazvat dr.Tomića,i dogovorit da dođem u Zg na ivf,nadam se u 3mj da bi mogla. koliko se čeka red? imam sve nalaze...


Klara 31 ja sam bila u 12 mj na konzultacijama, i krečem sad drugi tjedan u prirodni IVf a u stimulirani sam tek u 5 mjesecu došla na red, sve im je popunjeno

----------


## doanna

> Klara 31 ja sam bila u 12 mj na konzultacijama, i krečem sad drugi tjedan u prirodni IVf a u stimulirani sam tek u 5 mjesecu došla na red, sve im je popunjeno


bome je ovo već dobrani red, nisam znala da se sada toliko čega u Vg na stimulirani postupak

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Neznam kolko se dugo čeka u drugim klinikama

----------


## Krtica

Koliko sam bčitala i u drugim se klinikama čeka minimalno 4-5 mjeseci. Ufff ja dok dočekam ivf moglo bi lišće otpadati.

----------


## Krtica

Jel itko ikada od vas ili ste čuli da je netko uspio telefonski popričati sa doktorom? Bilo kojim. Ja bi rado dala dr. Tomiću na znanje kako mi je ovaj klomifen zeznuo ovaj ciklus i da kažem kako ga ne bi htjela piti jer me strah da će mi opet naškoditi. On za ovaj problem neće ni saznati jer ne mogu samo tako sjesti u auto i čekati da ga tamo uhvatim.

----------


## doanna

> Jel itko ikada od vas ili ste čuli da je netko uspio telefonski popričati sa doktorom? Bilo kojim. Ja bi rado dala dr. Tomiću na znanje kako mi je ovaj klomifen zeznuo ovaj ciklus i da kažem kako ga ne bi htjela piti jer me strah da će mi opet naškoditi. On za ovaj problem neće ni saznati jer ne mogu samo tako sjesti u auto i čekati da ga tamo uhvatim.


Nazovi sestru pa joj reci da bi pričala s doktorom i uvezi čega, ja sam jednom tako zvala da pitam nešto sestru i ona mi odmah uvalila dr. Tomića na telefon, e sada da li je to bila puka slučajnost da se on našao tamo ili što, ali ja sam eto uspjela pičati s njim na telefon.

----------


## KLARA31

molim vas objasnite mi to sa nestimuliranim ivf i  kako to ide sad sa 6 x preko hzzo.prije 4god kad sam bila preko hzzo nitko nije spominjao nestimulirani ivf. sad  mi ovi u cito nebi to radili kazu gubljenje vremena,mala sansa a ja sam i htjela to jer nemam opet para za injekcije...

----------


## KLARA31

dal da ja dodjem na konzultacije ili na tel.da se dogovorimo kad da dodjem.glupo mi na slijepo potegnit put iz St,za dr.Tomica

----------


## anddu

Imaš na prethodnoj stranici ove teme izvadak iz zakona koji ti to govori. Znači imaš pravo na 6 postupaka medicinski potpomognute odplodnje preko HZZO-a s tim da od tih 6 dva moraju biti u prirodnom ciklusu

----------


## KLARA31

hvala!

----------


## anddu

oplodnje

----------


## Krtica

Klara dogovori termin za konzultacije i traži da budu kod Tomića. Nemoj na slijepo ići. Ja sam iz Os i dobila sam brzo termin, za 10 dana

----------


## Krtica

:Evo bila ja na uzv. Endometriji 8.7 i fino se zadebljao u odnosu od prije 4 dana kad je bio na 3dc 5.4. Kaže dr da prema njemu ovo je jedan normalan ali brzi ciklus. Problem su ogromne dvije folikule, jedna je 22 mm i nije puno narasla u zadnja 4 dana,  manje od 1mm, a ova druga je 20mm. Moj dr ne predlaže aih i sumnja da će Tomić pristati na njega jer te folikule su prevelike i pitanje je imaju li u sebi dobre stanice i imaju li ih uopće.
Sutra još jednom idem na uzv i zovem Tomića da javimo stanje. Moj najveći probkem je ako kaže da dođem na aih u pon a ja nema ni uputnicu i ne mogu nikako do nje jer mi gina danas ne radi a u pon je poslijepodnevna smjena.  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :gaah:

----------


## ivka13

> :Evo bila ja na uzv. Endometriji 8.7 i fino se zadebljao u odnosu od prije 4 dana kad je bio na 3dc 5.4. Kaže dr da prema njemu ovo je jedan normalan ali brzi ciklus. Problem su ogromne dvije folikule, jedna je 22 mm i nije puno narasla u zadnja 4 dana,  manje od 1mm, a ova druga je 20mm. Moj dr ne predlaže aih i sumnja da će Tomić pristati na njega jer te folikule su prevelike i pitanje je imaju li u sebi dobre stanice i imaju li ih uopće.
> Sutra još jednom idem na uzv i zovem Tomića da javimo stanje. Moj najveći probkem je ako kaže da dođem na aih u pon a ja nema ni uputnicu i ne mogu nikako do nje jer mi gina danas ne radi a u pon je poslijepodnevna smjena.


Krtice, ja sam već jednom ovdje pisala kako sam loše reagirala na klomifen, tj. folikuli jedno vrijeme nisu rasli i onda su odjednom u dva dana buknuli (taj put smo i zakasnili s punkcijom). Uglavnom, dr.T mi je objasnio da je klomifen ponekad vrlo teško kontrolirati i da se često s njim događaju upravo takve reakcije, da to nije ništa iznenađujuće. 
Što se uputnice tiče, jednom sam i sama bila u takvoj situaciji pa sam dogovorila sa sestrama da im naknadno donesem uputnicu. E sad, moja se odnosila na kontrolni pregled. Ne znam jel bi im mogla naknadno donijeti uputnicu za aih budući da se s njom moraš upisat u dnevnu bolnicu pa ne znam kako bi se to naknadno izvelo. A tko ti mijenja gina da odeš kod zamjene po uputnicu?

----------


## Krtica

Ne mjenja je nitko. Radi ona inaće prije podne, ali je oko pola 11 otišla na neki sastanak i ne vraća se više u ordinaciju. Ja to nisam znala jer nisam očekivala ovakav obrat i mogućnost da ipak odem u Zg na aih. Ne znam ni kako bi naknadno donijela uputnicu sestrama jer sam iz Osijeka.

----------


## doanna

*Krtice* upravo se meni odigrala isto ovakva situacija, samo što je moj gin. od početka bio optimističan i rekao da se ovakvi ciklusi itekako trebaju iskoristiti. Meni je dr. bio rekao da bi bilo dobro da sam išla u prirodni postupak IVF ali to tada ja nisam znala i bilo je prekasno tako da smo ostali na kućnoj radinosti ali uzalud. Zašto ne zoveš dr. Tomića odmah da se konzultiraš, ponedjeljak će biti puno kasno. Za uputnice ne brigaj, ja jednom kroz cijeli postupak nisam donijela uputnice jer je moja gin bila na godišnjem pa sam ih sve donijela odjednom kasnije nakon postupka.

----------


## amazonka

Raspravu o klomifenu premjestila sam na pripadajuću mu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3443-KL...vaša-iskustva!
hvala

----------


## dora<3

Evo drage moje da se i ja javim...
Nakon jednog blighteda  očekivala sam isto i ovaj put ...aliii ovaj put nam srčeko kuca i sad smo 6+3... (bete: 12dnt 279,  16dnt 1325,  24dnt 23530)
Vraćena dva embrija jedan odličan drugi vrlo dobar i eto jedan se primio ! 
Sretni do neba!!!

Cure samo hrabro naprijed bit će uspjeha vidjet ćete !!! Ja baš i nisam oličenje hrabrosti i jačine ali muž je jača karika koja cijelu situaciju ipak okreće na optimizam i eto imao je pravo ovaj put je njegov optimizam pobijedio.
E da i još nešto da napomenem ... SVE POHVALE TIMU U VG!  :Smile: 

Držim fige svima za uspjeh jer znam kako je teško svo to iščekivanje, strepnja od postupka do postupka, od bete do bete , osluškivanje tijela , simptoma i svega drugog što dolazi u kompletu ...  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Krtica

Čestitam dora!! Uživaj u trudnoći i hvala na ohrabrenju i podršci.

Ja danas dobila decapeptyl u rame, imam debeli endić, lijepi folikul i jedan ružni ogromni pa nek to sve fino pukne, malo utrića koristiti.

----------


## dora<3

> Čestitam dora!! Uživaj u trudnoći i hvala na ohrabrenju i podršci.
> 
> Ja danas dobila decapeptyl u rame, imam debeli endić, lijepi folikul i jedan ružni ogromni pa nek to sve fino pukne, malo utrića koristiti.




Ja sam u prvom postupku uzimala puregon i decapeptyl i sve sam si to pikala u trbuh , i nisam bila neka dobra "koka" sa puno "jaja" ali eto i taj jedan koji sam dobila bio je transferiran ali na žalost bio je blighted. Doktori kažu da je i blighted dobar znak te da će u budućnosti doći do prave trudnoće. 
Držim fige da tvoj lijepi folikul bude dobitna kombinacija.
Pusa

----------


## KLARA31

čestitam dora  :Smile: 

a šta je to blighted?

----------


## amazonka

blihted owum ili 'vještičje jaje'-trudnoća kod koje dolazi do stvaranja gestacijske vrećice ali ne i ploda
i mora se na kiretažu

i sad pitanje...ima li gužve u Vinogradskoj, jesu li se pojačale?
koliko se sada čeka na stimulirane postupke?

----------


## Inesz

mislim da se vrijeme čekanje znatno produžilo, čeka se oko 6 mjeseci na stimulirani postupak. nema se novaca  :Sad:

----------


## Krtica

Tako je! 5 do 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Iva28

Cure, vi koje ste već bile na postupku - možete li mi reći kada se dobiva ( i da li se dobiva) neki protokol postupka?
Naručeni smo za ivf/icsi u 4 mj. i samo nam je rečeno da oko 01.04. dođemo po ljekove. Pretpostavljam da ćemo tada saznati sve, no ja bi voljela to znati i prije. Najviše zbog posla, ne znam ni sama koliko će biti potrebno izbivanje s posla, svašta nešto moram posložiti. Čini se da ima još puno vremena, no to će proći začas.
A ja živim u neznanju...  :Smile: 
Može li mi  netko napisati kako to funkcionira, koliko je potrebno ležati, da li sve dobivamo iste ljekove?

----------


## doanna

*Iva28*, ne dobivaju svi istu terapiju, dosta to ovisi o nalazima ali i o činjenici s kojim lijekovima raspolažu u to vrijeme. Nakon 6-7 dana ciklusa doći ćeš na prve folikulometrije (uzv) i dolazit ćeš svaki drugi dan na uzv kada će ti pojačavati ili smanjivati doze lijekova za iduća pikanja. Ja sam obično u postupku znala imati otprilike tri folikulometrije prije punkcije. 24h prije punkcije dobit ćeš štopericu, injekcija koja se daje za završno sazrijevanje u večernjim satima, ja sam je dobivala u 23h i išla sam na hitnu da mi daju jer se mm nije usudio ali i to možeš sama. Na dan punkcije dolaziš na odjel u jutranjim satima, mislim da moraš biti na odjelu do 8h i otprilike do 9:30h sve punkcije koje su zakazane za taj dan budu gotove. Ako si dobila anesteziju morat ćeš odležati još sat i pol nakon punkcije, a ako nisi dobila anesteziju možeš ići odmah doma. Transferi su 3 ili 5 dan nakon punkcije i oni se odrađuju odmah nakon punkcija. Nakon transfera mora se ležati min. 1 sat nakon čega ideš doma.

----------


## Iva28

Hvala ti puno, doanna.  :Smile: 
Da li si ostala doma nakon punkcije i transfera? Najviše me muči kako cu s poslom, imam neke projekte koje bi trebala prebaciti nekome ako cu morati duže izbivati s posla. No ako se radi o par dana, to neće biti problem, srećom mogu i od doma raditi koji dan.
I još jedno pitanje; kako najbolje se pripremiti za to, fizicki? Jeste pile kakve vitamine, folacin možda?

----------


## amazonka

Obično nakon transfera liječnik na otpusnom preporuči mirovanje
na temelju kojeg se može otvoriti bolovanje..

ako ćeš prilikom punkcije ići pod opću anesteziju(a preporučila bih ti je svakako ako ćeš imati više od tri folikula!)
tada moraš doći na tašte

što se vitamina tiče...ako ćeš ih uzimati počni odmah
folnu ćeš vjerojatno dobiti kao terapiju nakon transfera

----------


## doanna

Doktori vise ne pišu mirovanje, jer ne smiju ali osobno sam uzela dan godišnjeg kad je bila punkcija i transfer. Mirovanje nije zapravo potrebno, zapravo zavisi kako će ti biti nakon punkcije. Ja osobno sam na zadnjem postupku ostala još 5 dana doma nakon transfera. Folnu kiselinu možeš slobodno već sada početi piti makar će ti to pisati i u terapiji.

----------


## amazonka

Liječnik specijalist u bolnici ne smije preporučiti bolovanje...već ga na osnovi dokumentacije prepisuje
u ovom slučaju socijalni ginekolog

Sad mi je jasno da više u otpusnom ne prepisuju mirovanje, iako ne bi smjeli bolovanje, dakle igra riječi
Činjenica jest da se u Vinogradskoj striktno drže HZZO-ovih propisa, u svakom pogledu

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Evo mene sutra u Vg, ide li još netko od vas sutra?

----------


## doanna

> Liječnik specijalist u bolnici ne smije preporučiti bolovanje...već ga na osnovi dokumentacije prepisuje
> u ovom slučaju socijalni ginekolog
> 
> Sad mi je jasno da više u otpusnom ne prepisuju mirovanje, iako ne bi smjeli bolovanje, dakle igra riječi
> Činjenica jest da se u Vinogradskoj striktno drže HZZO-ovih propisa, u svakom pogledu


upravo tako *amazonka*

----------


## inada

molila bih vas da mi kažete koji sve doktori rade u vinogradskoj na hum.repr. znam samo za dr tomića i kunu, iz potisa je vidljiva moja dijagnoza. znate li možda koji bi dr bio "dobar", znam da je to relativno ali ipak. nisam nikada bila u vinogradskoj aželjela bi se sada tamo prebacit. na koji br.tel. se naručuje i koliko se otprilike čeka za konzultacije i lijekove

----------


## Inesz

inada,

u VG doktori ne vode svoje pacijentice kroz postupak, već praktički na svakom pregledu dolazi drugi dokotr, valjda prema njihovom rasporedu rada.
Uz doktore koje si spomenula još su dva mlađa subspecijalista Bolanča i Grbavac.

Dr Tomić ima puno iskustva i posvećen je mpo-u tako da je dobar izbor. Pacijentice su zadovoljne i s dr Bolančom i dr Grbavcem.


Vidim ti u potpisu da ste imali 3 postupka bez transfera. Gdje si bila u postupcima? Međutim, nije mi jasno jesu li ti jajovodi prohodni ili ne.

Kakvu si stimulaciju primala u postupcima, koliko js dobivala, koliko embrija? Napiši nam nešto više. 


gdje si dosad bila u postupcima?

----------


## inada

Nakon laparo desni jajovod otezano prohodan a lijevi uredno prohodan. Drugo mi je sve navodno ok. Sve postupke mi je radio dr strelec u petrovoj.u svakom postupku oko 8 folikula koji su uvijek podjednake velicine,i puno manjih.  

1.ivf 3gonala,ovitrelle,2js.nisu se oplodile

2.ivf 1dc decapeptil 5m..(zaboravila kak se zovu) poslije po 3,ovitrele.4js koje su odmah 
po punkciji bile u atreziji

3.ivf od 1dc diane35,21dc decapeptil,3gonala,ovitrele. 1js koja se oplodila ali se prestala djelit,nema transfera

Nikad nismo dosli do transfera,na svakom otpusnom mi pise sve js u atreziji.nikakve dodatne pretrage nisam radila,osim standardnih hormona koje dr nije pravo ni pogledao.samo govori promjenit cemo stimulaciju,a ja ga vise gledat ne mogu.zato bi promjenila kliniku cisto da cujem drugo misljenje.
sory na dugackom postu

----------


## Inesz

menopur u drugoj stimulaciji?


dr je pokušavao mijenjati stimulaciju kako bi dobio boji odgovor, ali i na na menopure i gonale reagiraš zapravo loše.



kakvi su ti nalazi? koliki ti je amh, fsh? kako ti izgledaju jajnici? je li ti neki dr kad brojao antralne folikule?

----------


## inada

A da menopur...tako bitan a ja...
amh nisam vadila,ne sjecam se vise vrijednosti morala bi pogledat. Uopce nije obraco pozornost na hormone,a kamoli brojao antralce. U svakom slucaju zelim promjenit dr. Pa cemo vidjet.

----------


## Iva28

hvala curke! Folacin ću definitivno početi već sad, škoditi mi ne može.

Trebala bi dobiti 27.03.m a 01.04. se moram gore javiti za ljekove i krenuti taj mj u stimulirani. Ma ko će to dočekati...  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

POzdrav cure...bome sam se začudila kad sam vidjela listu čekanja za stimulirani...ja sam opet svoj fulala u 10 mj, sad pitaj B kad bi mogla na red...imam još pravo na prirodnjak, ali mislim da mi je to gubljenje vremena..nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana??

----------


## doanna

> POzdrav cure...bome sam se začudila kad sam vidjela listu čekanja za stimulirani...ja sam opet svoj fulala u 10 mj, sad pitaj B kad bi mogla na red...imam još pravo na prirodnjak, ali mislim da mi je to gubljenje vremena..nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana??


ma smiju, to samo ako doktor traži ponavljanje nekih nalaza, ali to što imaš nalaze starije od godinu dana nije razlog da ne nastaviš svojim putem....samo se ti što prije zapiši na listu i sretno!!!!!

----------


## Krtica

*inada* evo broj telefona pa zovi. najbolje poslije 12 sati: 013787689.
Sretno! Ja sam na konzultacije čekala 10ak dana. Bila kod Tomića. Nije baš pričljiv, al na svako moje pitanje da je odgovor. Malo smo pričali nevezano za mpo. Sve u svemu ugodno sam se osjećala.

----------


## Krtica

zelimo bebu moji nalazi hormona su bili stariji i više od godinu dana pa nije tražio da ih ponavljam. Išla sam na aih. E za stimulirani ivf ne znam hoću li morati sve ponoviti.

----------


## Kadauna

> zelimo bebu moji nalazi hormona su bili stariji i više od godinu dana pa nije tražio da ih ponavljam. Išla sam na aih. E za stimulirani ivf ne znam hoću li morati sve ponoviti.


ja bih nakon godine dana zasigurno ponovila sve hormone, sve briseve, jedino vam važe pretrage za HIV i hepatitis. Ostalo treba ponoviti, svašta se u međuvremenu može pošemeriti, promijeniti, poboljšati ali i pogoršati, prije IVF-a je bitno znati na čemu ste, ne sam vi nego je i liječnicima bitan detalj - unatoč općoj štednji

----------


## inada

evo zvala danas oko 13,30 i odmah mi se ljubazna sestra javila i naručila me već 27.01. ali ne garantira mi koji će dr bit, no nema veze. hvala ti

----------


## mimi81

Draga Inada, želim ti da u Vinogradskoj nađete svoju sreću i ostvarite trudnoću  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## inada

> Draga Inada, želim ti da u Vinogradskoj nađete svoju sreću i ostvarite trudnoću  ~~~~~~~~~~~!


hej draga, eto i mene u vg. možda se i sretnemo da proslavimo zajedno možda neke buduće radosti...... :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

bila i ja danas u vg, dakle parovi koji imaju azoo, ne primaju... I stvarno su preeeeeljubazni, i sestra i doktori...

----------


## Krtica

Kako misliš ne promaju parove koji imaju azoo??

----------


## Iva28

> Kako misliš ne promaju parove koji imaju azoo??


To mi je precudno. :zbunjena:
Možda je mislila reci da ne primaju nalaze  starije od god dana...

----------


## tina_julija

Možda sam trebala malo više detalja napisati, oprostite... Znači mm treba punkciju da bi dobili spermiće, oni trenutno to ne rade jer imaju neke 'komplikacije' sa svojim urolozima, tako mi je doktor rekao, također je spomenuo da nam je bolje ostat na vv...

----------


## dazler

Cure imam pitanje
Imam niski AMH-6,6,do sada sam bila na 2 stimulirana IVF-a pod menopurima i nisam dobila baš puno jajnih stanica.Sada su mi dali gonale,pa me zanima da li koja od vas ima takav slučaj i kako je reagirala na gonale u odnosu na menopure

----------


## anddu

dazler, odgovorila sam ti na odbrojavanju

----------


## dazler

Anddu hvala,idem pogledati

----------


## Krtica

Cure jel ima smisla pitati dr. Tomića sada na inseminaciji kad budem da odmah nakon nje, ak ne bude uspjelo, idem u prirodni ivf, a da me za to vrijeme stave na listu za stimulirani? 3. i 4. mj im je popunjen. Naručuju sada za 5. mjesec, a ja bi voljela da dođem na red bar do ljeta i njihovih godišnjih. Jel nekome takav plan upalio?

----------


## ivka13

> Cure imam pitanje
> Imam niski AMH-6,6,do sada sam bila na 2 stimulirana IVF-a pod menopurima i nisam dobila baš puno jajnih stanica.Sada su mi dali gonale,pa me zanima da li koja od vas ima takav slučaj i kako je reagirala na gonale u odnosu na menopure


Dazler, koliko si to malo stanica dobivala?

----------


## ivka13

> Cure jel ima smisla pitati dr. Tomića sada na inseminaciji kad budem da odmah nakon nje, ak ne bude uspjelo, idem u prirodni ivf, a da me za to vrijeme stave na listu za stimulirani? 3. i 4. mj im je popunjen. Naručuju sada za 5. mjesec, a ja bi voljela da dođem na red bar do ljeta i njihovih godišnjih. Jel nekome takav plan upalio?


Krtice, ako ne pitaš, nećeš znati da li možeš realizirat svoj plan ili ne. Ja bih na tvom mjestu svakako pitala, ništa te ne košta.

----------


## dazler

Krtica slobodno pitaj,mislim da ti takav plan može uspjeti jer u prirodni možeš slobodno odmah,a naručuješ se za stimulirani ionako unaprijed
Ivka  1 postupak 3 od toga 1 nezrela, 2. postupak 2 od toga 1 nezrela

----------


## Iva28

> Cure jel ima smisla pitati dr. Tomića sada na inseminaciji kad budem da odmah nakon nje, ak ne bude uspjelo, idem u prirodni ivf, a da me za to vrijeme stave na listu za stimulirani? 3. i 4. mj im je popunjen. Naručuju sada za 5. mjesec, a ja bi voljela da dođem na red bar do ljeta i njihovih godišnjih. Jel nekome takav plan upalio?


Nama je dr.G prvo rekao da odmah idemo na prirodni ivf, da ne gubimo vrijeme, a odmah nas stavlja na listu za ljekove.
Kad smo skupili nalaze i došli gore, dr T. je rekao da to nema smisla, s obzirom da nam je prvi postupak i da ne bi savjetovao, kao malo je vjerojatno da će prirodni uspjeti i da ćemo ga baciti bezveze i ubiti se u pojam, odmah na početku. Tu je apsolutno u pravu. Iako je rekao da je na nama da odlučimo, ako baš želimo na prirodni možemo u drugom mjesecu, pa u četvrtom na stimulirani. Ipak smo odlučili još malo pričekati. 
 No ako si ti već uzimala nešto od hormona, onda bi i mogla.

----------


## Krtica

Iva sada bi trebala opet na klomifene i na zadnju inseminaciju. Ne znam dal bi dr.T odmah sljedeći ciklus poslije prirodni ivf.

----------


## Stena

> I taj nalaz DHEA-s ste morale vaditi?


Vadila sam kompletne hormone i baš gledam imam i DHEA-s. Očito da onda treba. A gdje si vadila hormone?



Pozdrav moje drage suborke!!  :štrika: 
Ima još mjesec dana i krećemo u novi 5. pokušaj,napravili sve moguće nalaze,ogtt nalaz čekam i još napravit kariogram. E sad čekamo i nalaz MM spermiograma,ovo čekanje je najteže..uf..

----------


## KLARA31

Izgleda da neću na ivf u Vinogradsku, tjedan dana zvala redovno i nikako dobit dr.Tomića tako da sam zvala na V.V. i odmah dobila i tamo idem u 2mj na pregled.
Pozdrav moje suborke!

----------


## PerAsperaAdAstra

Cure bok!  :Bye: 
Pratim vas već neko vrijeme, a evo napokon sam vam se odlučila i pridružiti  :Smile:  Nadala sam se da neće biti potrebe, ali evo u 5. mjesecu krećemo na IVF u Vinogradskoj pa rekoh da vas pozdravim i napokon vam se i službeno pridružim  :Smile: 
Htjela sam vas pitati, možete li mi možda reći koje je sve pretrage potrebno napraviti prije postupka? Koliko "friški" trebaju biti nalazi?
Jer mi je dr.T samo rekao da dođem 10-ak dana prije 1dc po upute o protokolu pretpostavljajući valjda da imamo sve papire (jer smo prije godinu dana išli privatno na IUI), ali ne znam jesu li ti nalazi sada zastarjeli i možda Vinogradska traži još nešto drugo. Pa ako biste bile tako drage da mi napišete što sve trebamo, bila bih vam zahvalna!  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

> Cure bok! 
> Pratim vas već neko vrijeme, a evo napokon sam vam se odlučila i pridružiti  Nadala sam se da neće biti potrebe, ali evo u 5. mjesecu krećemo na IVF u Vinogradskoj pa rekoh da vas pozdravim i napokon vam se i službeno pridružim 
> Htjela sam vas pitati, možete li mi možda reći koje je sve pretrage potrebno napraviti prije postupka? Koliko "friški" trebaju biti nalazi?
> Jer mi je dr.T samo rekao da dođem 10-ak dana prije 1dc po upute o protokolu pretpostavljajući valjda da imamo sve papire (jer smo prije godinu dana išli privatno na IUI), ali ne znam jesu li ti nalazi sada zastarjeli i možda Vinogradska traži još nešto drugo. Pa ako biste bile tako drage da mi napišete što sve trebamo, bila bih vam zahvalna!


Pozdrav perasperaadastra  :Smile: 

što se tiče nalaza obično se dobije papir s popisom pretraga na konzultacijama. Uobičajeno prije postupka treba napraviti hormone, briseve, papa test, krvnu grupu, markere na hepatitis i hiv, spermiogram (to smo mi trebali napraviti). Ali ako vam je dr t prizanao prijašnje nalaze onda pretpostavljam ne trebate obavljati. Ja bi ponovo za svaku sigurnost prije postupka obavila briseve i papu ako su stariji  od godine dana.
Sretno u 5 mj.

----------


## PerAsperaAdAstra

> Pozdrav perasperaadastra 
> 
> što se tiče nalaza obično se dobije papir s popisom pretraga na konzultacijama. Uobičajeno prije postupka treba napraviti hormone, briseve, papa test, krvnu grupu, markere na hepatitis i hiv, spermiogram (to smo mi trebali napraviti). Ali ako vam je dr t prizanao prijašnje nalaze onda pretpostavljam ne trebate obavljati. Ja bi ponovo za svaku sigurnost prije postupka obavila briseve i papu ako su stariji  od godine dana.
> Sretno u 5 mj.


Lotta, puno hvala!
Ma ja sam baš bila tamo na LPSC, radio mi ju je dr.T, pa mi je samo iza rekao da me upisao za IVF i da dođem prije ciklusa u tom mjesecu po protokol. Budemo mi za svaki slučaj ponovno napravili sve te nalaze, da ne bi bilo nismo znali  :Smile: 
a jel mi trebaju kakve uputnice?

----------


## amazonka

perasperaaadastra, ako ćeš pretrage raditi u državnim klinikama uputnica ti svakako treba
za spolne hormone traži od socijalnog ginekologa
za hormone štitnjače kod liječnika opće prakse

U Vinogradskoj se za laboratorijske pretrage ipak čeka, pa bi bilo dobro da kreneš što prije

----------


## anddu

Za dolazak po protokol ti treba uputnica za pregled (mada pregleda nema) a onda će ti sestre dalje reći za sam postupak. I obavezno radi svog mira napravi briseve, koji ti moraju biti čisti pred postupak a sad imaš još vremena za eventualno kakvu tearpiju ako se što nađe, papu ako ti je stara godinu dana i hormone

----------


## dazler

Perasperaadastra za IVF ti trebaju uputnuce :1. za pregled
                                                                          2. za folikulometriju
                                                                           3. IVF postupak-dnevna bolnica (ambulantno liječenje)

----------


## Inesz

cure, je li još uvijek na otpusnim pismima nakon IVF-a pišu da smo u bolnici boravile 2-3 dana?

----------


## anddu

> cure, je li još uvijek na otpusnim pismima nakon IVF-a pišu da smo u bolnici boravile 2-3 dana?


Zar je to ikad pisalo?!  :Shock:  Meni ni na jednom

----------


## amazonka

I meni nije ni jednom pisalo...

----------


## Inesz

sad sam pogledala, nije pisalo boravak već liječenje. pisalo je da sam liječena u bolnici od dana punkcije do 2 dana iza transfera, tj. 6 dana.

----------


## dazler

Inesz,meni to nikada nije pisalo na otpusnom pismu.
Imam ja jedno pitanje cure: zašto u nekim bolnicama nakon punkcije daju andol,a u nekim aspirin?Da li je učinak isti?
Zašto u Vinogradskoj poslije transfera više ne daju utrogestane?

----------


## anddu

Da, andol ili aspirin, ista stvar po pitanju učinka. A za utrogestane ne znam, ali umjesto njih, koliko mi je poznato, daju duphastone i/ili crinone gel - sve je to progesteron kao i utrići (cure koje ste freško u postupcima ispravite me ako griješim po pitanju lijekova).

----------


## Lotta81

Umjesto utrogestana daju duphaston ili crinone gel ( koji je meni bolji od utrogestana jer kad si cijeli dan na poslu malo je nezgodno s utrogestanima).

Anddu u pravu si duphaston i crinone gel su isto progesteron kao i utrogestan.

----------


## anddu

> Umjesto utrogestana daju duphaston ili crinone gel ( koji je meni bolji od utrogestana jer kad si cijeli dan na poslu malo je nezgodno s utrogestanima).
> 
> Anddu u pravu si duphaston i crinone gel su isto progesteron kao i utrogestan.


Znam da je sve to progesteron, tako sam i napisala samo nisam bila sigurna je li još pšrepisuju duphaston i crinone ili ne - to je bilo moje pitanje

----------


## sanjam

Ja sam zadnji put dobila samo duphaston, bez crinone gela.

----------


## dazler

Hvala cure

----------


## Krtica

Meni su pisali duphastone al pošto sam imala doma utriće sestra je rekla da mogu onda njih. SVjedno je. Neke cure imaju jake mučnine od duphastona pa sam ipak utriće uzimala

----------


## dea84

Evo nakon dužeg izbivanja mi smo opet u akciji  :Smile: 
Vidim da ima jako puno novih cura i puno "starih" koje su ostvarile svoju trudnoću. Ovim putem vam čestitam!!!

Prije zadnje VM sam dobila popis pretraga koje moram ponovit ali se nažalost desila VM pa sam sad samo nastavila skupljat nalaze!
Muž je naručen na spermigram 17.02 (mjesec dana čekanja-Petrova) Ja još čeka nalaze ogtt-a s inzulinom i gotova sam (nadam se  :Smile: )
Vidim da se situacija u VG puno promjenila. Duže vrijeme čekanja za konzultacije i postupak? 
Pa za početak vas molim pomoć koliko se čeka na konzultacije?

Razmišljam da nazovem prije nego dobijemo nalaz spermiograma ako se dugo čeka

----------


## Krtica

Dea ja sam čekala na prve konzultacije 10 dana. Stimulirani ivf 4-5 mjeseci. Cure nek me isprave ako za ivf nemam pravu info.

----------


## inada

jučer bila u vin., trenutno upisuju postupke za 6. mjesec

----------


## dea84

Hvala cure!
Uhhh već za 6mj. Onda se mogu nadati tek 9mj. jer zbog posla i silnih g.o. kraj 6 i 7mj. ne mogu ništa planirat!

----------


## doanna

> jučer bila u vin., trenutno upisuju postupke za 6. mjesec


bome se sad čeka pošteno, a bilo je 3 mjeseca i to je bio jedini razlog zašto smo mm i ja odabrali Vg za krenuti u postupke....ali potpomognuta oplodnja je strpljen (spašen) trudan....cure sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Krtica

E i moj je izbor bio Vg zbog male gužve. Sad se i tu ugužvalo kao i u ostalim bolnicama. E da me Tomić nije gnjavio s 4 aih-a imala mi svoj tremin do ljeta. Sada treba čekati jesen.
Do kada rade postupke u 7.mj? Kad kreću na godišnji?

----------


## doanna

> E i moj je izbor bio Vg zbog male gužve. Sad se i tu ugužvalo kao i u ostalim bolnicama. E da me Tomić nije gnjavio s 4 aih-a imala mi svoj tremin do ljeta. Sada treba čekati jesen.
> Do kada rade postupke u 7.mj? Kad kreću na godišnji?


ljeto 2013. su radili skroz, nisu imali kolektivni godišnji, uvijek je netko od doktora i biologa bio na odjelu

----------


## Krtica

Ooooo super!!! nadam se da će i ovoljeto 2014. biti radno kod njih. Sada me već hvata panika. Veliki mi je plan pričati s Tomićem za vrijeme aih-a da me odmah stavi na listu. nadam se da se neće samo izgubiti kao prošli put nakon aih-a. Nisam ga stigla ništa ni pitati za daljni plan.

----------


## anddu

Neka te sestre stave na listu. Mene bi uvijek zapisale bez problema

----------


## Krtica

> Neka te sestre stave na listu. Mene bi uvijek zapisale bez problema


Sestre mogu staviti na listu bez obzira što doktor ne kaže? Meni je ivf sljedeći korak na ove 4 inseminacije.

----------


## saraya

cure tko je u Vg u postupku u 2mj? S kim se vidim ?

----------


## Krtica

Ja sam u nedjelju u 9 na aih-u.

----------


## Iva28

Cure, držim fige da bude uspješno!
Je li ide itko u 4 mj. gore na postupak? Ili sam sama...

----------


## saraya

aaaaa Krtice..vidimo se onda  :Smile:  ja imam uzv u nedjelju oko 9h..

----------


## Krtica

O pa možda se sretnemo i na putu. Vidim da si i ti iz Osijeka.

----------


## saraya

ee pa da..pogotovo ako idete autoputom..naša prazna slavonika...ako naletite na koji auto to smo mi  :Laughing: ahahaha..ajde da ne začetavamo..slavonijo vidimo se u metropoli  :Very Happy:

----------


## dazler

ja sam na kraju mjeseca možda u prirodnom (s obzirom da mi je stimulirani prekinut zbog nereagiranja jajnika i izgleda da su mi se hormoni poremetili),ali rekao doktor da dođem 8 dan ciklusa,pa da ćemo možda prirodni
cure sretno

----------


## Krtica

Saraya vidimo se!!

----------


## Samanta

Pozdrav cure! Evo,krenula sam s postupkom  :Smile:  Dobila sam Puregon i Orgalutran. To još nisam imala,prije sam koristila Menopur i Gonal. I sama se pikam,uh  :Smile:  Vidim da nas ima u 2.mjesecu  :Smile:  SRETNO SVIMA!

----------


## Krtica

Samantha sretno s pikanjem i nek nove pikalice daju najbolji rezultat!!!!!! Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Samanta

Krtice,hvala ti! Idem u utorak na uzv. Nadam se da će sve biti dobro... I ja tebi želim puno,puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Cure lista se popunjava za 7.mjesec. U 8.mjesecu poliklinika ne radi jer imaju građevinske radove. Danas mi je dr. Bolanca napravio 4.aih i toplo mi je preporučio dok čekam na listi dao dođemo na još dvije da iskoristimo sve šanse.

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo žao mi je zbog ružne 0. Znam kako je kad se nadaš. Ni vi kao ni ja i moj dragi nemate neku dijagnozu. Sve je u redu, manje više. Neki hormoni kod mene nisu baš naj naj, al svi doktori koji su gledali papire ne smatraju ništa od toga problem, al eto očito nešto ne štima. Jesi vadila tsh, amh? Zanima me tvoj tsh? Moj je iznad 2 što nije najbolje za oplodnju.
Sretnooooooo

----------


## Iva28

> Geronimo žao mi je zbog ružne 0. Znam kako je kad se nadaš. Ni vi kao ni ja i moj dragi nemate neku dijagnozu. Sve je u redu, manje više. Neki hormoni kod mene nisu baš naj naj, al svi doktori koji su gledali papire ne smatraju ništa od toga problem, al eto očito nešto ne štima. Jesi vadila tsh, amh? Zanima me tvoj tsh? Moj je iznad 2 što nije najbolje za oplodnju.
> Sretnooooooo


Sretno curke, držim fige da je uspjelo!!!
Vezano za tsh... Moj je 3.4 pa je doktor rekao da je to ok i da nije problem, a isto sam prije čitala svugdje da ne smije biti iznad 2 i bilo me full strah toga, ali eto idemo u postupak i s takvim tsh-om

----------


## Krtica

Iva28 svaki doktor ima svoje. Baš su neusklađeni.  Cure koje imaju tsh iznad 2 uglavnom ga snižavaju, neki dr smatraju da ne treba. Ja bi rado svoj snizila da bude ispod 2 i to ću vidjeti da napravim prije ivf-a.

----------


## Stena

*Krtica* kod mene je bila situacija da je tsh bio preko 2, tjedan dana poslije 1,5. Vjerujem da i stres ima prste u tome.

*Samanta*Koliko imaš godina i kako reagiraš na Puregon i Orgalutran? Vidim da je dosta cura dobilo baš taj lijek i očito i mene čeka.Najbolje reagiram na GonalF,Menopur-nula bodova(ono 2-3 stanica) A htjela bi da dobijemo više stanica i da možemo čekati 5. dan
U postupku sam krajem 2. mjeseca.

----------


## Iva28

> Iva28 svaki doktor ima svoje. Baš su neusklađeni.  Cure koje imaju tsh iznad 2 uglavnom ga snižavaju, neki dr smatraju da ne treba. Ja bi rado svoj snizila da bude ispod 2 i to ću vidjeti da napravim prije ivf-a.


 znam da, baš je to bezveze kaj  svki dr drugačije. Ja sam bila u panici prije konzultacija- mislila dam nema šanse da uđemo u postupak, ali eto... Ipak idemo

----------


## Stena

Kažu da je idealan tsh za mpo do 2,e sad uvijek sam imala "idealan" tsh ali postupak nije bio uspješan.  :iskušenje:

----------


## Samanta

Stena,evo,baš sam danas bila na uzv,7.dc. Na ovu terapiju sam loše reagirala,izgleda. Imam 4.folikula na desnoj strani,od 9mm do 11mm,end.7mm. Na lijevoj nemam ni jedan  :Sad:  Dobila sam produženje injekcija pa u čet.opet na uzv? Toplo se nadam da će se nešto pomaknuti...Ali sam prošli put odlično reagirala na Menopur,imala sam 6.folikula ( 19,18 i 20mm,end.12mm ) i 3.vraćena zametka,rezultat - trudnoća i blizanci  :Smile:  I ja sam čula da se sada dosta daje Puregon i Orgalutran. Koliko sam čula i shvatila,s ovom kombinacijom se postiže blaga stimulacija,do 3-4 folikula? Očito je i kod mene tako. Nadam se da ćeš ti bolje reagirati  :Smile:  E da,moj TSH je 1.28 i imam 27.godina.

----------


## saraya

Samanta, evo da te utješim..puregon+ orgalutran: jučer sam imala uzv 8dc. mislim da imam 6 vidljivih ali kaže dr. da će 3 biti iskoristiva da će ostale piknuti ali mu se čini da neće biti ništa od njih..znači prvi je od 15mm, mislim da je dalje 13 12 12 i onda sitno..end.7mm, isto produženje purgona od 2 ampule i sutra uzv 10dc...ali ja nemam jedan jajnik..možda sam još i dobro reagirala ..

----------


## Samanta

Saraya,hvala na utjehi  :Smile:  Baš sam jako razočarana i sve me strah sutra ići na uzv,nisam spremna za loše vijesti,a trebala bih biti... S obzirom da nemaš jedan jajnik,možda ovo i nije tako loš rezultat. A možda ti i ispadne dobro,nikada se ne zna! Nadam se da hoće  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Molila bih vas, a u skladu s pravilima foruma, da chatate i vibrate na odbrojavanju :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Bok, nova sam u svemu ovome pa i na formu :Smile: 
Prije svega lijepi pozdrav svima  :Smile: 
Htjela bih reći da su mi vaši postovi pomogli da danas dođem tu gdje jesam.

Jučer sam dobila otpusno pismo na GIN I u Vinogradskoj i direktno su me poslali na 5. kat.
Naime prije tjedan dana imala sam laparo gdje su utvrdili da zbog puknuća slijepog crijeva, kad sam imala 12 godina, nastala je kronična upala zdjelice i pri tome su mi jajovodi bili koma odnosno neprohodni. Na kraju su mi to sve očistili i "spalili" dijelove jajovoda. Zaključak prirodno neće ići. Zanimljivo da me ta informacija nije toliko pogodila jer ja već 3 godine doktorima govorim da nešto nije ok i nakon proučavanja po netu i komentara jednog doktora da sumnja na hydrosalpinx (na kraju je ispala dijagnoza sactosalpinx).  
Moja draga prijateljica također ide na potpomognutu u Vinogradsku pa sam ja na svoju ruku zadnjih 6 mjeseci skupljala za sebe i muža sve nalaze koji su potrebni prije postupka po njezinoj listi :Smile: 
Jučer su me naručili za prvi postupak IVF-a u prirodnom ciklusu za 4/2014 (ne nadam se jer vidim po forumima da bi uspjeh bio jednak dobitak na lotu gdje baš i nemam sreće) a za stimulirani u 9/2014 jer su liste do tada popunjene.
Za sad toliko od mene i imam jedno pitanje.
Pretpostavljam (čula sam) da se ne daje ništa za bolove prilikom punkcije js.u prirodnom ciklusu. Je li to tako i kolika je bol prilikom postupka odnosno čemu je slična?

----------


## Stena

Dobrodošla Mikipika !! 
Ja sam imala aspiraciju u prirodnom ciklusu bez lijekova i sa mojeg stajališta nije ništa strašno,bol traje nekoliko sekundi i brzo se zaboravi :D
Ne boj se.

----------


## dazler

Mikipika dobrodošla i što prije otišla u trdničke vode
Potpisujem Stenu,trenutna bol koju brzo zaboraviš

----------


## Samanta

Mikipika,dobrodošla i želim ti sreću!!!

----------


## mikipika32

Hvala vam puno na dobrodošlici  :Smile: 
Mislim da je veća psihička bol od fizičke (koliko vidim na forumu) tako da neka boli ali samo neka ne boli srce i duša!
Želim nam svima puno puno sreće i +++ u novoj nam 2014 godini  :Smile: )

----------


## Stena

Nema lijekova !!???!!!!! 
Zvala sam danas gore i pričala s D.T. kaže nema lijekova,neka zovem u petak,menstruaciju moram dobiti u nedjelju. I što sad...čekam sljedeći mjesec....Na listi sam za 2. mjesec a nema za mene lijekova,ne razumijem.
Lijekove bolnica dobiva početkom mjeseca,moja vještica dolazi na kraju mjeseca,po tom nikada neću doći red.

----------


## Samanta

Evo,drage moje,idem sutra na transfer   :Smile:  ŽELIM VAM SVIMA PUNO SREĆE!!!

----------


## Krtica

Samantha sretno!!

----------


## Samanta

Hvala ti! Nadam se da će biti  :Smile:  I tebi,naravno,puno sreće!

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Krtica

danas sam telefonski razgovarala s dr. Tomićem. Predlaže prirodni ivf u 4. ili 5. mjesecu. Rekao je da biram kad želim, a ako ne bude sreće stimulirani ivf u 7.mjesecu.
Iskomentirao je kako mi se jajnici jako pate zboh visokog fsh-a. S takvim nalazima tko zna kakva će biti reakcija na stimulaciju.
Kako ste vi?
Saraya???? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

> danas sam telefonski razgovarala s dr. Tomićem. Predlaže prirodni ivf u 4. ili 5. mjesecu. Rekao je da biram kad želim, a ako ne bude sreće stimulirani ivf u 7.mjesecu.
> Iskomentirao je kako mi se jajnici jako pate zboh visokog fsh-a. S takvim nalazima tko zna kakva će biti reakcija na stimulaciju.
> Kako ste vi?
> Saraya???? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Slušaj dr.T...jesi dobila kakvu terapiju za fsh? Ne paničari unaprijed :Cool:  čeka se Krtice moja, čeka... :štrika: i da...velika je gužva u Vg!!!

----------


## Krtica

Saraya nema terapije za snižavanje fsh-a, ne postoji, takav je kakav je. Trba što brže izvući iz jajnika što se može.

*Stena* odmah s 1.3. zovi i traži lijekove. Dobit će ih. Tvoj je red na lijekove bez obzira što si bila upisana za 2. mjesec. Javi jel sve dobro prošlo. Drži se!!

----------


## marinab1304

Pozdrav svima
Bila na kontroli sa svim nalazim,a fsh 11,58 LH 3,66, tražio dr. Tomić da izvadim AMH vadila u lab. Breyer nalaz u isčekivanju.
Takđer mi je rekao da mi se jajnici pate kao i Krtici, dobila upute i klomifen. Mi krećemo u 3. mjesecu na 1. AIH.
Želim vam svima srećuuuu.

----------


## Krtica

Marinab nemoj previše gubiti vrijeme s inseminacijama. Ako baš dr inzistira da se odrade sve 4 onda idi mjesec za mjesecom i traži da te stavi na listu za lijekove. Inseminacije daju 17% šanse za uspjehom. Ja sam prošla 4. Kad je dr neki dan čuo moj nalaz odmah je predložio ivf. Da sam bar taj nalaz imala ranije ne bi ja pristala na te inseminacije. 
Amh ti je sigurno snižen kao i moj i imamo lošiju kvalitetu stanica i duboko se nadam da ćemo dobro reagirati na lijekove. Želim ti uspjeh na aih-u. Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Lotta81

Stena, kakvo je stanje u Vg s lijekovima? Jesi ih dobila?

----------


## frka

> Marinab nemoj previše gubiti vrijeme s inseminacijama. Ako baš dr inzistira da se odrade sve 4 onda idi mjesec za mjesecom i traži da te stavi na listu za lijekove. Inseminacije daju 17% šanse za uspjehom. Ja sam prošla 4. Kad je dr neki dan čuo moj nalaz odmah je predložio ivf. Da sam bar taj nalaz imala ranije ne bi ja pristala na te inseminacije. 
> Amh ti je sigurno snižen kao i moj i imamo lošiju kvalitetu stanica i duboko se nadam da ćemo dobro reagirati na lijekove. Želim ti uspjeh na aih-u. Koliko imaš godina?


nažalost nije ni 17%. u najboljem slučaju, radi se o nekakvih 10%.

----------


## Inesz

10% za mlade, zdrave žene i spermiogam koji samo malo odudara od urednog nalaza

(frka, čisti inbox)

----------


## Stena

Za sada još ništa od lijekova...moram zvati u srijedu...sve ide naopako... :ban:

----------


## Krtica

Joooj pa kako to da nema lijekova? Evo čitam da u VV uopće nema liste čekanja. KAd skupiš sve nalaze krećeš u postupak. Lijekova ima unaprijed. Nije mi jasno kao da nismo u istoj državi. 
Bojim se da u 7.mjesecu uopće neću doći na red kaoko sam zabilježena.

----------


## Stena

Danas sam zvala gore i konačno,u ponedjeljak krećemo po lijekove i čekamo menstruaciju! 

Krtica i ja sam se pitala zašto nema lijekova,zašto ovo,ono...ko zna što se događa,možda me i sestra zaboravila staviti na listu,možda ih nema zbog ovog štrajka.
Ako si na listi dobit ćeš lijekove. Sretno u 7. mjesecu

----------


## Krtica

Joj Stena ja se već uplašila da će se cijela lista pomaknuti i da tko zna kada ću ja na red.
Nije mi jasno kako nema lijekova kad evo u VV nema problema, nema lista.

----------


## Inesz

> Danas sam zvala gore i konačno,u ponedjeljak krećemo po lijekove i čekamo menstruaciju! 
> 
> Krtica i ja sam se pitala zašto nema lijekova,zašto ovo,ono...ko zna što se događa,možda me i sestra zaboravila staviti na listu,možda ih nema zbog ovog štrajka.
> Ako si na listi dobit ćeš lijekove. Sretno u 7. mjesecu




Cure, idite gore na odjel i pitajte zašto nema lijekova. Obratite se ravnateljici KBC Sestre milosrdnice profesorici Vesni Šerić i predstojniku Klinike za ginekologiju i ujedno šefu Odjela za humanu reprodukciju profesoru K. Kuni.

Obratite se upitima Ministaestvu i HZZO-u zašto su toliko duge liste čekanja na postupak.

Radite pritisak, zovite, obraćajte im se pismenim putem, tražite odgovore. Radi se o vašoj koži i vašm šansama za imati ili ne imati dijete.


Šutnja, pasivnost i strpljivo čekanje, neće povećati vaše šanse da imate dijete.

----------


## Krtica

Zvala ja i pitala kakva je situacija. Kasnili lijekovi. HZZO ih limitirao pa imaju pravo na manji broj lijekova.

----------


## dazler

Tko je sutra gore?

----------


## Inesz

> Zvala ja i pitala kakva je situacija. Kasnili lijekovi. HZZO ih limitirao pa imaju pravo na manji broj lijekova.


Ja bih pitala HZZO kako to da su Vinogradskoj limitirali iznos za lijekove? Nisam baš sigurna da je to baš HZZO limitirao.

----------


## mativa

Pozdrav svima....bila sam na vv ali nije bilo uspjesno pa smo se prebacili u vg. Bila sam na pregledu kod dr.Bolance i stavio me u blagostimulirani postupak u 3mj. Mengu trebam dobiti u cet...Sta trebam napraviti? Dali zovem  prvi dan menge kao na vv ili prije?

----------


## Inesz

mativa,
jesi li dobila lijekove?

što kaže dr. bolanča zašto ide  blago stimulirani postupak?

----------


## amazonka

Mativa ako si na listi za treći mjesec trebaš otići po lijekove i nazvati ih na drugi dan ciklusa da si počela s terapijom. 
Na papiru s protokolom bi trebalo biti sve napisano...

----------


## Krtica

Što bi bila blaga stimulacija? Klomifen? 
Ja pitala sestru kako broje klomifenski ivf, a ona kaže kao stimulirani. Nadala sam se da bi mogao proći kao prirodnjak, al logično je da ne. Više posla biologici. I sad ta blaga stimulacija znači da si ispucala jedan od 4 stimuliranih ivf-ova na koje imamo pravo?

----------


## Inesz

cure, zašto bi pristajale na klomifen ako za to nema strogih medicinskih indikacija (npr. kod low respondera koji u standardnoj stimulaciji ne dobiju više od 1-2 js)?

klomifenom se može dobiti vrlo mali broj stanica za oplodnju, 1, 2, možda kod neke i 3 js. očekivani broj js kod standardne hormonske stimulacije u žena koje imaju  normalne rezerve jajnka u pravlu prelazi 10.

izgledi za uspjeh u mpo-u najviše ovise o broju dobivenih jajnih stanaica i embrija.

pa, sad ako hoćete svjesno smanjivati svoje šanse-pristanite na "stimulaciju klomifenom".

s druge strane, kutija klomifena košta 30-ak kuna u susjednim zemljama, u našim ljekarnama oko 150 kn. cijena ampula lijekova za standardnu stimulaciju lako prijeđe 5000 kn (neka me oko ovog isprave cure koje se volje razumiju u cijene ampula lijekova za stimulaciju).

ako vam klomifen računaju kao stimulaciju, na vas potroše vrlo malo novaca, embriolozi imaju vrlo malo posla radi malog broja dobivenih stanica, bolnica od hzzo-a naplati cijenu stimuliranog postupka. bolnica na dobitku vi na gubitku...

... a na teret HZZO-a imate pravo na samo 4 stimulirana postupka.

nikako ne pristajte na stimulaciju klomifenom ako za to ne postoje stroge medicinske indikacije.

----------


## Krtica

Cure  možete mi opisati dan punkcije. Što moram imati sa sobom? Spavaćicu? Kad ste morale biti u bolnici? Jel se odmah poslije može doma? Idem na prirodnjak u sljedećem ciklusu.

----------


## dazler

Prvo je ultrazvuk da vide da nije prsnuo folikul,dođeđ do 8h,poneseš spavačicu,papuće
Poslije punkcije ležiš malo (s obzirom da si u prirodnom,nema više stanica,pa nećeš biti pod narkozom-kad si pod narkozom duže moraš poslije ležati)
Ideš doma isti dan,ma nakon pola sata-sat si gotova sa svime.
Biologica ti da papir sa brojem telefona i nakon toga moraš zvati slijedeći dan da vidiš da li je stanica ok i da li se dijeli,ako je sve ok,vratit će ti ju 3 dan(na 5 dan-blasticu idu samo kada je puno jajnih stanica)
Držim fige da sve prođe kako si želiš  :fige:

----------


## Krtica

Hvala dazler na informacijama! E sada u kupovinu po spavaćicu.

----------


## mativa

Muz ima los spermiogram, nema potrebe za puno stanica. Terapija klomifeni i gonali

----------


## bubekica

> Muz ima los spermiogram, nema potrebe za puno stanica. Terapija klomifeni i gonali


Oprosti draga, al tko ti je rekao ovakvu glupost?
To vrijedi eventualno za spermiograme s nekoliko spermija uopce u ejakulatu, koliko se sjecam, kod vas nije takva situacija.

----------


## Krtica

Mativa ja se nadam da si krivo razumjela doktora. Dobro Inesz kaže. Uskratiti lijekove nije u redu. 
Ja ne pristajem na klomifen kao stimulaciju. 

Ako tijekom prirodnog ivf-a ne dođe do transfera jer se nije oplodila stanica il nije dobra jel se to u Vg računa kao odrađen prirodnjak i imam pravo na još jedan ili ne? Što u slučaju ak nema stanice kod punkcije? 
Hvalaaa. Zaboravila pitati sestru danas. 
Dragi mi je u Zg i donosi mi od njih štopericu. Napokon je ne moram kupiti. Fino se pogodio njegov poslovni put u Zg.

----------


## mativa

Bubekica...muz mi je na kraju operirao varikokelu u 12 mj, zadnji spermiogram los...a uz to ja ne zelim zamrzavati embrije.

----------


## Inesz

Mativa, to je druga stvar ako vi ne želite zamrzavati embrije. Na koliko dobivenih jajnih stanica cilja doktor? Jeste li razmišljali što biste napravili de na dan embriotransfera imate 3 blastociste odlične kvalitete?

----------


## mativa

Dr cilj na to da ce oploditi dvije najbolje stanice koje ce vratiti, bez obzira ako budu i 4 dore stanice oplodit cemo dvije, znaci nem sanse da budu 3 blastice

----------


## Inesz

Mativa... vaše je pravo tako postupati, tako odlučiti. Ali jesu vas informirali o šansama za trudnoću pri oplodnji 2 js?

----------


## mativa

Sve je nama jasno, al kao sto znate i kad se oplodi 10 stanica ne mora znaciti da kada se treci ili cetvrti put dode po smrzute embrije, rezultat nije uvijek trudnoca

----------


## Inesz

Mativa, naravno da ni 10 oplođenih jajnih stanica ne znači da će doći do trudnoće, odnosno da će par dobiti dijete. Isto tako i ne znači da će par koji ima 10 oplođenih jajnih stanica  uopće imati embrije za svježi i/ili kriotransfer, a kamoli za 3-4 transfera iz kriopohrane. U životu nema garancija, nema granicija ni u mpo-u.

Ali medicinska znanost jasno dokazuje povezanost broja dobivenih jajnih stanica (posljednično tome i broja dobivenih embrija) i šansi za živorođeno dijete. 

Tko ima volje može se informirati na temelju znanstvenih činjenica, analiza i podataka:

Human Reproduction, 2011.: Association between the number of eggs and live birth in IVF treatment: an analysis of 400 135 treatment cycles, link na puni tekst članka:

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...ep.der106.full


iz članka:

analiza 400 125 ivf ciklusa, prosječan broj dobivenih js 9, prosječan broj dobivenih embrija 5

Characteristic	  n (%)
Age (given categories)
 18–34 years	200 982 (50.2)
 35–37 years	97 345 (24.3)
 38–39 years	51 385 (12.8)
 40 years and over	50 423 (12.6)
Number of previous IVF cycles
 0	230 924 (58.8)
 1	87 471 (22.3)
 2	40 994 (10.4)
 3 or more	33 157 (8.5)
Previous LB (yes)	18 633 (4.7)
Cause of infertilitya
 Male factor	221 047 (56.3)
 Tubal disease	117 722 (30.3)
 Ovulatory disorder	46 071 (11.9)
 Endometriosis	29 804 (7.5)
 Unexplained	131 652 (33.7)
Treatment type
 IVF	247 640 (61.9)
 ICSI	151 788 (37.9)
 Unknown	707 (0.2)
*Eggs retrieved (Fig. 2a)
 Median (IQR)	9 (6–13)
Embryos created (Fig. 2b)
 Median (IQR)	5 (3–8)*


Iz članka, grafički prikaz broja dobivenih jajnih stanica i šansi za živorođenje djeteta prema dobnim skupinama žena:

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html

----------


## nina977

Ja sam u svakom od 9 stimuliranih postupaka imala 9-12 js,uvijek sve opldjene ali nazalost nikad nista kvalitetno za zamrznuti i jos nisam dosla do trudnoce.Tebi Mativa od srca zelim uspjeh od prve ali ipak jos malo razmisli.....pozz

----------


## doanna

> Mativa ja se nadam da si krivo razumjela doktora. Dobro Inesz kaže. Uskratiti lijekove nije u redu. 
> Ja ne pristajem na klomifen kao stimulaciju. 
> 
> Ako tijekom prirodnog ivf-a ne dođe do transfera jer se nije oplodila stanica il nije dobra jel se to u Vg računa kao odrađen prirodnjak i imam pravo na još jedan ili ne? Što u slučaju ak nema stanice kod punkcije? 
> Hvalaaa. Zaboravila pitati sestru danas. 
> Dragi mi je u Zg i donosi mi od njih štopericu. Napokon je ne moram kupiti. Fino se pogodio njegov poslovni put u Zg.


Krtice, moj slučaj je bio da mi je u prirodnom, folikul puknuo prije same punkcije. Rečeno mi je da se postupak računa čim se da štoperica bez obzira ima li se što punktirati. Meni je dr izašao u susret i računali su mi taj postupak kao AIH koji su mi tada i napravili. Dakle, sve je stvar dogovora i opcija koje su na raspolaganju.

----------


## Krtica

E bome meni ga neće brojati. 2 puta sam bila na inseminaciji i kupovala sam sama Ovitrelle jer mi se nije isplatilo voziti po njega i natrag u Zg. Taman ovu što su mi dali je ona koju nisam iskoristila za inseminaciju, aimala sam pravo.

----------


## geronimo

krtice kad će ti otprilike biti punkcija?

----------


## Krtica

> krtice kad će ti otprilike biti punkcija?


geronimo nemam pojma. Prema mojoj računici trebala bi biti početkom drugug tjedna u travnju. E sada kad će doći menga i kad će biti ovulacija ne mogu znati. Ovulacije su mi do sada uvijek u prirodnom ciklusu bile 13-14 dc.
i ti si u prirodnom ivf-u? vidim ti u potpisu. Kad bi ti trebala imati punkciju? Možda se sretnemo.

----------


## mikipika32

Krtica , Geronimo možda se sretnemo jer i ja početkom 4mj idem u prirodni a naravno sve ovisi kad će doći menga i da li će biti O.
Ovo mi je prvi put pa ga smatram probom da se upoznam sa procedurom  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Nadam se da ćemo sve imati sreće!!!!! Uhvatiti lijepe zrele stanice koje će se lijepo oploditi. Koliko sam uzbuđena toliko sam i prestravljena jer se bojim neuspjeha. Nade velike polažem pa se bojim da mi se ne razbije o glavu.
Sretno svima!!!!!!!

----------


## geronimo

Po mojoj nekoj procjeni punkcija bi trebala biti prvi tjedan travnja...mengu očekujem u srijedu jer još pijem duphaston (doktor mi je rekao da u pon. ponovim betu iako je 1,4 i nemoguće da sam trudna  :Rolling Eyes: ).
Ja idem u stimulaciju klomifenom sa dodatkom gonala po potrebi...dobar sam responder na klomifen pa se nadam da će biti nešto.
Ništa curke sad mantramo zajedno a možda se i sretnemo tamo  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Ja sam nekako optimistična iako sam imala jedan ivf ali on je došao iznenada jer sam imala previše folikula za inseminaciju. Sad idemo ciljano od početka i spremna sam psihicki za to. Ne želim obrashrabriti one koje idu na inseminaciju ali mi se to sada nakon svega čini gubitak vremena. Ja sam imala dvije prirodne trudnoće (malo duže mi je trebalo da zatrudnim ali je bilo unutar godine dana) i imam redovite cikluse uredne ko sat ali M ima nešto lošiji spermiogram i nakon tri inseminacije NIŠTA...
Ipak je sa ivf puno veća šansa..

----------


## Krtica

Slažem se stobom da su ovi silni aih-i gubitak vremena. Nije ih loše odrađivati između ivf-ova, nešto se u tim pauzama događa.
Ja sam puno razmišljala da tražim od doktora da idem na klomifenski ivf jer sam isto uvijek lijepo reagirala na njega s 3-4 dobre folikule. Međutim kako imam visok fsh i nizak amh odustala sam jer su mi svi rekli da čuvam stimulirane ivf-ove jer se nikad ne zna kako ću reagirati na njih. Kažu da s takvim hormonima žene slabo reagiraju na stimulaciju. Ja nisam pokušala pa ne znam. Nikad se trudnoća nije dogodila pa je pitanje mojih stanica vrlo upitno.

----------


## geronimo

Mene su zapisali za lijekove tek za 7 mjesec tako da je ovo pokušaj sa klomifenima a gonale ću trebati vjerojatno sama također kupiti. Mene nije briga samo da idem na ivf jer tu se barem mogu konkretno nadati nečemu. Danas sam ponovila betu i naravno ništa...sad sam malo ljuta što nisam prije prestala piti duphastone jer bi i prije dobila mjesečnicu ali eto valjda tako treba biti...

----------


## mimi81

Cure ja bi uskoro mogla u postupak, ali u 2.mj. sam vadila hormone 3 dan i fsh mi je 17. Hoće li me primiti u postupak s tim rezultatom?

----------


## ivana2103ij

Imam jedno pitanje...nova sam u svemu ovome...pokrenili smo potpomognutu i nabavili sve potrebne nalaze i sada smo naruceni za kontrolu.. Kako sada taj postupak ide dalje? Da li oni meni recimo mogu to odmah napravit ako imam jajne stanice velicine koje treba biti ili te samo pregledaju i naruce za drugi termin

----------


## bubekica

mimi, koliko se ja kuzim, takav nalaz je u skladu s vrlo niskim amh.

----------


## Argente

bube, mislim da to nije sporno nego hoće li je primiti u postupak s takvim nalazima - a hoće, nema kod nas još toga srećom. mimi81, kakve si stimulacije imala dosad?

----------


## mimi81

Do sad sam imala jake stimulacije a rezultat 1 embrij za vratiti, pa sam baš mislila da bi trebala probati polustimulirani..
Što se tiče fsh on varira po ciklusima isto kao i e2, on mi je npr. u 6 mj bio 2255...
Meni se iskreno čini da bi trebali raditi prije početa stimulacije nalaze hormona 3. dan pa onda dati lijekove...ali čini mi se da u Vinogradskoj tako ne rade

----------


## dazler

> Do sad sam imala jake stimulacije a rezultat 1 embrij za vratiti, pa sam baš mislila da bi trebala probati polustimulirani..
> Što se tiče fsh on varira po ciklusima isto kao i e2, on mi je npr. u 6 mj bio 2255...
> Meni se iskreno čini da bi trebali raditi prije početa stimulacije nalaze hormona 3. dan pa onda dati lijekove...ali čini mi se da u Vinogradskoj tako ne rade


MIMI meni je AMH prije godinu dana bio 6,6,a sada je kao tvoj,ali fsh mi je 2,9 (vadila 11.03.2014.)
Cure možda se vidimo gore,i ja bi u 04mj trebala u prirodni,ako mi ciste popucaju i oslobode me svog prisustva

----------


## dazler

> Imam jedno pitanje...nova sam u svemu ovome...pokrenili smo potpomognutu i nabavili sve potrebne nalaze i sada smo naruceni za kontrolu.. Kako sada taj postupak ide dalje? Da li oni meni recimo mogu to odmah napravit ako imam jajne stanice velicine koje treba biti ili te samo pregledaju i naruce za drugi termin


Ivana,prvo ćeš na dogovor
ako je mužu spermiogram dobar i tebi jajovodi prohodni,vjerojatno ćeš prvo na inseminacije.Dok ćekaš stimulirani (moraš na listu za lijekove),možeš odraditi i IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Sretno

----------


## ivana2103ij

Ne razumijem zasto lijekovi kad je samnom sve uredu. Od supruga su malo lijeni i u tome je problem..

----------


## Inesz

> Imam jedno pitanje...nova sam u svemu ovome...pokrenili smo potpomognutu i nabavili sve potrebne nalaze i sada smo naruceni za kontrolu.. Kako sada taj postupak ide dalje? Da li oni meni recimo mogu to odmah napravit ako imam jajne stanice velicine koje treba biti ili te samo pregledaju i naruce za drugi termin


Ivana, dobro došla na forum.

Ako imate sve potrbne nalaze, onda ćete prvo sa nalazima na konzultacije s liječnikom. On će tada predložiti vrstu postupka i odrediti kada bi taj postupak mogao biti. 

Budući da si nova u ovome, predlažem da pročitaš ovu brošuru:

http://issuu.com/udrugaroda/docs/neplodnost_2014

imamo i temu na forumu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/31269-R...35#post2589135

----------


## ivana2103ij

Hvala vam...

----------


## Krtica

*Mimi81* ti si bila na 5 stimuliranih ivf-a. Zar nemamo preko HZZO-a pravo na 4? Čitam tvoj potpis pa mi nije jasno. Koliki ti je bio lh?
Dazler kako tako brzo pada amh? Imaš nizak fsh. Joooj sada sam se stisnula od straha. Moj amh prije pola godine je bio 12.5, al sada fsh 12.66.. Strah me ponoviti amh. Garant se dobrano srozao.

----------


## dazler

Krtica,ma ne znam ni sama...
Išla sam po mišljenje kod dr.hormoničara  :Smile:  i on misli da mi amh nije toliko pao,nego da se to dogodilo zbog sveopćeg poremečaja(kriva stimulacija) i da ponovim za mj dana

----------


## mimi81

Krtice ja sam krenula u postupke u vrijeme Milinovićevog zakona, a kad je došao Ostojić zakon se promjenio i postupci koje sam do tad odradila su se poništili i krenula sam ispočetka. Zato mi potpis tako izgleda. Trenutno nemam nalaze kod sebe pa kasnije javim lh

----------


## plavusa

Pozdrav curke!  :Smile:  Ja sam evo ovdje nova,pa ukratko...Nakon konzultacija u vinogradskoj salju nas sukladno sa protokolom na AIH bez stimulacije kao prvu opciju...Folikulometrija od nedjelje,pa cemo vidjeti...E sad,zanima me koliko mogu ocekivati od prve AIH i to jos u prirodnom ciklusu,jel po onom sto sam procitala uspjesnost i nije neka. I zanima me kako to sve funkcionira taj dan kad dodjem u dnevnu bolnicu,tj.koliko trebam lezat gore nakon postupka?Pa ako netko zna bila bih zahvalna. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Plavušo dobro došla i još brže otišla na trudnički forum  :Smile: 
Ako su ti jajovodi prohodni i mužev spermiogram dobar,AIH može uspjet i od prve,sve ovisi.U ovoj borbi stvarno nema nikakvih pravila,nekom uspije odprve,nekom ni nakon puno godina.Naravno stimulirani IVF daje puno više šanse,ali nikad ne znaš.
Dođeš gore(mislim da te neće naručit prerano jer su prvo aspiracije),poneseš spavačicu(možeš i neku dužu tuniku),muž da uzorak sperme(može u bolnici,a može i doma i ti doneseš u bolnicu,ali mora to biti u roku pola sata od kuće do bolnice),oni je malo obrade(a čekaš oko pola sata) i kada ti vrate nazad,moraš ležati oko 45 min i ideš doma,ponašaš se normalno kao da nije ništa ni bilo,jedino ne dižeš teže stvari.Za 2 tjedna vadiš ß i ja se nadam da će ti pokazati lijepu brojku.
Sretno

----------


## geronimo

[QUOTE=plavusa;2590234]Pozdrav curke!  :Smile:  Ja sam evo ovdje nova,pa ukratko...Nakon konzultacija u vinogradskoj salju nas sukladno sa protokolom na AIH bez stimulacije kao prvu opciju...Folikulometrija od nedjelje,pa cemo vidjeti...E sad,zanima me koliko mogu ocekivati od prve AIH i to jos u prirodnom ciklusu,jel po onom sto sam procitala uspjesnost i nije neka. I zanima me kako to sve funkcionira taj dan kad dodjem u dnevnu bolnicu,tj.koliko trebam lezat gore nakon postupka?Pa ako netko zna bila bih zahvalna. Hvala  :Smile: [/QUOTE
Plavušo, kad ideš na AIH procedura je vrlo jednostavna. Ujutro doneseš sjeme (ili M da uzorak u bolnici), oni ga zaprime i obrađuju. Ti onda imaš oko pola sata, sat vremena za otići na kavicu dok sjeme ne bude spremno. AIH bezbolan postupak i vrlo jednostavan i nakon što ga doktor izvede ostaneš u ležećem položaju nekih 15 min. Spavačica ti ne treba jer odmah nakon ideš doma.

----------


## Krtica

> Plavušo dobro došla i još brže otišla na trudnički forum 
> Ako su ti jajovodi prohodni i mužev spermiogram dobar,AIH može uspjet i od prve,sve ovisi.U ovoj borbi stvarno nema nikakvih pravila,nekom uspije odprve,nekom ni nakon puno godina.Naravno stimulirani IVF daje puno više šanse,ali nikad ne znaš.
> Dođeš gore(mislim da te neće naručit prerano jer su prvo aspiracije),poneseš spavačicu(možeš i neku dužu tuniku),muž da uzorak sperme(može u bolnici,a može i doma i ti doneseš u bolnicu,ali mora to biti u roku pola sata od kuće do bolnice),oni je malo obrade(a čekaš oko pola sata) i kada ti vrate nazad,moraš ležati oko 45 min i ideš doma,ponašaš se normalno kao da nije ništa ni bilo,jedino ne dižeš teže stvari.Za 2 tjedna vadiš ß i ja se nadam da će ti pokazati lijepu brojku.
> Sretno


Dazler ne treba joj spavačica. To nosiš kad ideš na ivf. Kod aih-a na kojem sam bila dva puta tu u Vg ležiš 10ak minuta na stolu i onda kući. 
Meni su *plavušo* rekli da budem na dan aih-a u bolnici u 9 sati,dragi da uzorak oko 10 sati i nisam na stolu bila prije 11. Sve ovisi o gužvi. Aih se uvijek radi zadnji. 
Nemoj se previše uzdati u aih, osobito bez stimulacije jer šanse su svega 10%. Ja ti želim svu sreću da vam prvi put bude sretan, al ako i ne bude ne očajavaj, vrlo je maen uspjeh jer ak ti dragi ima dobar sgram onda taj aih je meni isto kao i odnos. Tako je meni objasnio dr jedini je plus što je vrijeme tempirano. Ja sam odradila sve 4 inseminacije i izgubila puno vremena. Moj prijedlog je da pokušaš dvije a zatim inzistiraj na prirodnom ivf-u.

----------


## Krtica

Plavušo koliko imaš godina i imate li kakvu dijagnozu?

----------


## plavusa

Hvala na odgovorima curke...Imam 25,muz 26.Ja ok,on oligoastheno...svi ostali nalazi odlicni.Ma puno sam ja citala o svemu tome,i znam da aih i nije neka opcija i da je uspjesnost jako mala,al to je prvo na kaj te salju,pa eto moramo...Ne zelim se previse nadati,tako mi je lakse...A kakva su vasa iskustva opcenito sa Vg? Pozitivna nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Joj cure da...zaboravila sam već,ležiš 15 min i ne trba spavaćica,ja pričala o ivf :Trep trep:

----------


## geronimo

[QUOTE=plavusa;2590729]Hvala na odgovorima curke...Imam 25,muz 26.Ja ok,on oligoastheno...svi ostali nalazi odlicni.Ma puno sam ja citala o svemu tome,i znam da aih i nije neka opcija i da je uspjesnost jako mala,al to je prvo na kaj te salju,pa eto moramo...Ne zelim se previse nadati,tako mi je lakse...A kakva su vasa iskustva opcenito sa Vg? Pozitivna nadam se  :Smile: [/QUOTE
Pa vi ste mladi par  :Smile: 
Ja imam jako dobra iskustva sa Vg. Sestra mi je zakon, mislim da se zove Marina. Simpatična je i jako slatka  :Smile:  Doktori su isto super posebno dr. Bolanča i profesor Kuna.
Sretno!!!

----------


## Krtica

Da, sestra Marina je fenomenalna. Uvijek kad dođem ona je tamo. S drugom sam sestrom razgovarala al nisam je vidjela. Jako susretljiva, preko telefona vrlo draga i ugodna. Dr. Bolanča je super. Dr. Tomić je malo rezerviran, al na sve odgovara, strpljiv. Čak smo se i našalili kad sam prvi put došla. Eto to je bitno za sve nas.

----------


## plavusa

Za sestru Marinu i ja imam samo rijeci pohvale  :Smile:  Bas je simpaticna...Dr.Bolanca takoder,a dr.Kuna mi se nekako ne cini pricljiv bas...ali znam da je veliki strucnjak u svom podrucju...Ostale nisam imala prilike upoznati.

----------


## geronimo

U srijedu sam na ultrazvuku. Počela sa klomifenom danas....polažem velike nade ovaj put..

----------


## dazler

Geronimo,zašto si samo stimulirana klomifenom?

----------


## Inesz

> Za sestru Marinu i ja imam samo rijeci pohvale  Bas je simpaticna...Dr.Bolanca takoder,a dr.Kuna mi se nekako ne cini pricljiv bas...ali znam da je veliki strucnjak u svom podrucju...Ostale nisam imala prilike upoznati.


je li misliš na primarijusa Tomića? prof. K. ima relativno malo iskustva u mpo-u.

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo pokušavam se sjetiti jesi li pisla koji je vaš problem, dijagnoza. Klomifen ti se broji kao stimulirani ivf i imamo ih 4 na teret hzzo-a. Naravno svatko si bira, al mislim da ti ne bi bilo loše čuvati ih za pravu stimulaciju. Ja sam isto pomislila na klomifen, al klomifen ne košta ništa, a lijekovi u punoj stimulaciji puno.
Sretnoooo!!!

----------


## Inesz

cure, klomifen nije "prava stimulacija".

u najboljim slučajevima sa klomifenom možete dobiti 2, možda 3 jajne stanice.

optimalan broj jajnih stimuliranom ciklusu pri kojoj se ima najveća šansa za rođenje djeteta, jest 15 jajnih stanica. za dobiti i približno ovoliki broj stanica (kod zdravih i mlađih žena) u stimuliranom ciklusu potrebno je odbrati pravilan način i oblik stimulacije kao  individualno prilagoditi dozu i vrstu lijeka za stimulaciju (npr. gonal, puregon, menopur...) 


ne uzimajte klimifen kao stimulaciju, osim ako za to postoje stroge medicinske indikacije. 

naše zdravstvo nalazi se u očajnoj materijalnoj situaciji, i vjerujem da je to glavni razlog da vam nude klomifen kao "stimulaciju". 

za "stimulaciju" klomirenom potrebna je kutija ovih tableta koje u napim ljekarnama koštaju 100-njak kuna, a u ljekarnama u s susjednim zemljama kutija klomifena košta 30-ak kuna.

jedna ampula gonala ili menopura košta koliko? 200-300 ili više kuna?
koliko je amupla potrebno pojedninoj ženi da bi se postigao optimalana odgvor na stimulaciju? 

eto, pomnožimo, izračunajmo... 


klomifen uzmite samo ako to trai vaše zdravstveno stanje ili možda vaša želja da dobijete što manje jajnih stanica...

----------


## geronimo

Za ljekove sam zapisana tek za 7 mjesec i ne da mi se toliko čekati. Ja dosta dobro reagiram na klomifen i zato sam svjesno pristala na to. Nemamo ni ja ni M nikakvu posebnu dijagnozu (sprmiogram pokazuje malo sporije spermije) i čak sam dva puta prirodno ostala trudna (imam jedno dijete). Svjesna sam da je klomifen slaba stimulacija ali svejedno pristajem na to ovaj put. Imam još dva nakon toga i onda ću se posavjetovati sa doktorom i možda uzmem lijekove prije sedmog mjeseca jednom na svoj trošak. Vidjet ćemo a zasada nadam se da ću ovaj klomifenski uroditi plodom  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo držim fige da uskoro bude tvoj testić s plusićem!!!!!!!!!! 
ja sam također dobro reagirala na klomifen, lijepe folikule, alse bojim da je kod mene problem malo dublji. Ja se nadam da će mi 7. mjesec biti  uspješan. Za ovaj prirodnjak sada u 4. mjesecu ne polažem puno nade.

----------


## amazonka

Geronimo, oprostite što ovako upadam kako to misliš uzeti lijekove na svoj trošak?
To ćeš se liječiti u Vinogradskoj pa uzeti lijekove na svoj trošak ili ćeš se liječiti kod privatnika
pa uzeti lijekove na svoj trošak, što bi i bilo logično?

----------


## geronimo

Ma to sam tako rekla...nadam se da neće do toga doći.

----------


## Krtica

*marinab* kako je prošla stimulacija klomifenom? Aih odrađen?

----------


## snelly85

Curke,bila sam danas na uzv u vg kod dr.Tomica.Jako sam zadovoljna doktorom.Danas mi je 9.dc,vidio se folikul od 14mm na lijevom jajniku,komentirao je da je sluznica zadebljana,a ja od nervoze zaboravila pitat koliko.Uglavnom,narucio me ponovno za 2 dana na uzv.Ovaj mjesec planira da brobamo sa cljanim odnosima i preporucio da napravim hsg pa ako ovako ne uspijemo idemo na aih.Rekao je da je hsg i dijagnosticka  terapijska metoda,mnoge zene ostanu ubrzo nakon toga trudne.Sad mene muci to kaj mi muza nece biti do 10 mj pa ne znam da li je pametnije sad odma radit hsg ili pricekat da se on vrati...mislim si da ako i ima neki ucinak da je bolje da ne prode sto manje vremena od nalaza do aih ili ciljanih.koje je vase misljenje?hvala na odgovorima

----------


## dazler

Dobrodošla Snelly!
Ja bi na tvom mjestu sve iznijela dr.T,pa neka ti on najbolje kaže HSG sada ili kad ti se muž vrati
Želim ti puno sreće

----------


## snelly85

Hvala...ma i mislila sam pitat dr u cet.samo mi je malo glupo da ne bi mi rekao pa kaj si onda sad dosla....

----------


## dazler

Ne brini,neće to reći

----------


## plavusa

Pozdrav Snelly i zelim ti svu srecu... Ja sam danas bila na AIH,primio me prim.Tomic i jaaako mi je simpatican...Bila sam gotova za cas. Ugl,dobila duphastone 3x1 i sad cekamo..To je zapravo za ocuvanje ploda ako dodje do trudnoce ili...? Jel mu je primjena zapravi jako siroka pa nisam sigurna. Pozdrav cuuurke!!

----------


## Krtica

Plavušo duphaston u ovom slučaju je potpora, progesteron za trudnoću. Možda ti bude mučno od njega, al samo u početku. Sretnoooo!! Prošla sa aih kod Tomića dva puta, nažalost bez uspjeha. Ti nas razveseli!!!

----------


## snelly85

Hvala plavusa  :Smile:  ja se nadam da ce ti uspijet aih  :Smile:  i meni je tomic bio simpa,vrlo detaljno odgovara na pitanja,a to mi se svida  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Cure na koliko veliku folikulu dr. Tomić odredi štopericu?  Računam si kad bi mogla za Zg zbog bolovanja. Bliži se moj prvi ivf. U petak sam 3 dc imala veliku cistu koja je hvala Bogu puknula. Dobila uputnicu za vađenje estradiola. Jako sam uzbuđena i bojim se prevelikog nadanja.

----------


## geronimo

daju štopericu od 19 nadalje...barem tako su meni...kad mi je zadnji put bio 18 i 17 dali su mi je ali da je dam dan poslije

----------


## dazler

Krtice, i ja se slažem sa Geronimom

----------


## Krtica

Hvala cure!
S obzirom da sam ja u prirodnjaku, a imam 4 folikule, jednu od 12-13mm i tri manje okok 9-10mm (jučer 8dc) hoće mi ih sve punktirati il samo vodeću? Pitao me doktor čime se stiuliram. Pijem svakakve suplemente, al ni jedan ne bi trebao utjecati stimulirajuće.

----------


## doanna

u prirodnom sam dobila na 18mm, a u stimulirajućima sam dobivala na 20mm, i folikul u prirodnom nije izdržao do punkcije....Sretno Krtice!!!!!

----------


## geronimo

zašto nam brišu postove? par puta sam nešto napisala i izbrisano je a sadržaj nije bio neprimjeren :neznam:

----------


## dazler

I meni se to dogodilo
Pitala sam Krticu šta pije ,i post mi je izbrisan

----------


## Krtica

Ja se nadam da neće puknuti. 
Pijem folacin, 600mg q10,  1000mg l arginina, mg, zn+c vitamin, omega3, andol pro100.sada pijem sok od cikle za deblji endometrij.
Hvala cure na info. Tako mi je dr. Tomić potvrdio. Oko 18mm ide štoperica. Sutra vadim estradioo i vjerojatno i boc boc.

----------


## geronimo

Danas sam bila u Vinogradskoj...nema više sestre Marine :Sad:  da su je preselili u trudničku...valjda nije trajno. Mislim i ova druga sestra Anita mi je super simpa ali Marina mi je naj...

----------


## Krtica

Joj šteta!! Ona mi je jako draga bila. Kad gore dođem nekako se bolje osjećam kad se s njom porazgovara.

----------


## Krtica

Tko je u ponedjeljak u bolnici?  Ja imam punkciju. Nadam se da je imam.

----------


## dazler

Ja sam sutra,isto se nadam da folikul neće puknuti i da imam punkciju :fige:

----------


## Krtica

Dazler  :fige:  :fige: . Neće puknuti!!!!! 
Jučer bila štoperica? Jel to bio stimulirani il prirodnjak? Koliki je bio folikul?

----------


## dazler

Krtica ,došla sam na 8dc da vidim da li su ciste otišle,a kad tamo folikul 18mm,jučer štoperica.Prirodni postupak
Na koliko si ti dobila štopericu? Držim fige tebi za ponedjeljak

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage, ali stvarno... ova tema nije za naše dobre želje. Dobre želje i pozdrave ostavimo za privatne poruke ili za Odbrojavanje.

Zna li neka od vas koliko se čeka na stimulirani i koje lijekove daju za stimulaciju?
Rade li preko ljeta ili su u klovozu zatvoreni radi godišnjih?

----------


## Krtica

> Krtica ,došla sam na 8dc da vidim da li su ciste otišle,a kad tamo folikul 18mm,jučer štoperica.Prirodni postupak
> Na koliko si ti dobila štopericu? Držim fige tebi za ponedjeljak


O super se kod tebe situacija okrenula. Super!! Brzo ti je folikul narastao. Moj je jučer, 11dc bio 18mm i jučer u 22h  si dala pola Ovitrelle štoperice kako je dr. Tomić javio mom doktoru. Pola štoperice mi je čudno, ne znam zašto ne cijela. 
Zovem cijelo prije podne sestru da joj javim da sutra dolazimo, al nitko se ne javlja. 
Kako je prošla punkcija? U koje vrijeme treba doći? Rekao mi doktor u 8, al se bojim da će sestra već otići na punkcije pa neću na vrijeme biti punkciji.

----------


## Krtica

> Cure drage, ali stvarno... ova tema nije za naše dobre želje. Dobre želje i pozdrave ostavimo za privatne poruke ili za Odbrojavanje.
> 
> Zna li neka od vas koliko se čeka na stimulirani i koje lijekove daju za stimulaciju?
> Rade li preko ljeta ili su u klovozu zatvoreni radi godišnjih?


Rade u 7. mjesecu normalno. Ja sam na listi za lijekove za taj mjesec. U 8.mjesecu ne rade zbog građevinskih radova pa je stanka. Nastavljaju u rujnu.

----------


## dazler

Ništa,danas na punkciji kažu da su izvukli cistu,a ne folikul
Krtica sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Krtica

> Ništa,danas na punkciji kažu da su izvukli cistu,a ne folikul
> Krtica sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Sad:  Baš mi krivo što je to bila cista. Nova šansa je već sljedeći mjesec tu.  :Love:   Nisi vadila estradiol prije punkcije? Jel se to sada broji kao iskorišteni prirodnjak ili imaš šansu već sljedeći mjesec? Vidim da si na jednom prirodnom već bila.

----------


## dazler

vadila sam estradiol prije postupka,na dan dobivanja štoperice...endometrij mi je bio 9mm......i na kraju cista?!?

----------


## geronimo

> O super se kod tebe situacija okrenula. Super!! Brzo ti je folikul narastao. Moj je jučer, 11dc bio 18mm i jučer u 22h  si dala pola Ovitrelle štoperice kako je dr. Tomić javio mom doktoru. Pola štoperice mi je čudno, ne znam zašto ne cijela. 
> Zovem cijelo prije podne sestru da joj javim da sutra dolazimo, al nitko se ne javlja. 
> Kako je prošla punkcija? U koje vrijeme treba doći? Rekao mi doktor u 8, al se bojim da će sestra već otići na punkcije pa neću na vrijeme biti punkciji.


Dođi u 8 i ne brini neće ti sestra otići na punkcije jer se prvo skupe sve koje su naručene za taj dan i onda doktor kad dođe odradi jednu po jednu. Prošli ponedjeljak sam ja bila i još njih 3.

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo problem je što u Zg sestre ne znaju da ja dolazim. Nisam bila kod njih na fmetrijama nego u Osijeku, a moj ginekolog je kontaktirao sa dr. Tomićem preko moba. Jučer oko 14 h je dr rekao da idem sa štopericom i da budem u 8 u bolnici. On sigurno nije javio sestrama da ja dolazim jer je im nije ni rekao kad sam dolazila na inseminacije pa se sestra začudila što me nema na popisu.  Nisam danas uspjela dobiti sestre na telefon da javim da sutra dolazim. Nitko mi se nije javljao na telefon.

----------


## dazler

Krtica dođi ti radije u pola 8,ja sam danas bila naručena za pola 8. Mogla si probati poslati mail
Sretnooooooooooo

----------


## Lara86

hej cure...nadam se da će mi post biti objavljen jer zadnjih nekoliko nije bilo...ugl, bila na transferu prije par dana i isto veče počela pri mokrenju krvariti, ali samo kod mokrenja-čep zgrušane krvi i krv i nakon mokrenja ništa. i tako od 10 naveče do 2 ujutro.
da li se to ikome dogodilo???? meni nikad prije pa me malo panika lovi....

----------


## dazler

Lara najbolje da nazoveš gore i pitaš ih,ja ne znam šta bi to moglo biti

----------


## Lara86

ma jesam, i Tomića tražila na telefon, ali njegov odgovor "nije to ništa. 12 dan vadite betu i vidimo se." mi nije zadovoljavajuć. da mi je bar objasnio zaste je to, uslijed čega je došlo do tog....bilo što da je meni lakše. jer ovako ludim i to nije to nište mi nije dovoljno uvjerljivo!  :gaah:

----------


## amazonka

Budući da i dalje želimo, u skladu s reorganizacijom i pravilima foruma, da ova tema kao i sve druge i dalje ostane informativna, postove s dobrim željama sam preselila na pripadajuću mu temu-odbrojavanje. Isto tako ću svako vibranje i figanje i dalje ubuduće brisati bez upozorenja, u skladu s pravilima foruma.
Bit ovog foruma je da bude informativan, a svako navijanje i vibranje odvlači pažnju, pa tema gubi smisao.
Dakle, ovdje se raspravlja o temama vezanima za Vinogradsku, kao što su načini stimulacije, listama čekanja, 
o liječnicima, sestrama, i vašim iskustvima liječenja u toj klinici.
Vibrajte, čestitajte i raspravljajte o duphastonima i simptomima nakon transfera i inseminacije, molim, na pripadajućim im temama. 
Hvala na razumijevanju :Smile:

----------


## Lara86

dakle-uredno pijem i duphastone i folacin i andol, zadnjih dan, dva me sve boli i rastura kao pred mengu, češće tjera na wc i tak to, i sad vidim nekakav crvenkasto-smećkasti iscjedak na papiru. da ih zovem gore???

----------


## Krtica

Zovi!!! Nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## geronimo

Jeli Bolanča još na go?

----------


## Lara86

vraća se 14og s godišnjeg

----------


## geronimo

a sestra Marina? jel još na ginekologiji ili se vratila na 5 kat?

----------


## Krtica

Sestra Marina je još na gini. Tako rekla sestra Anita.

----------


## Krtica

Ima li itko od vas email adresu od dr. Tomića? Može i u pp. Hvala!!

----------


## Lara86

evo mali update za sve kojima će trebati-trenutno se upisuje na listu za lijekove tek za 12. mjesec  :cupakosu:

----------


## Krtica

A joooj kolika lista! Nevjerojatno kako se produljuje. Jooj pa između stimulacija, ako nam ne uspije prvi put čekat ćemo cijelu vječnost. Čini mi se da ću nakon 7.mjeseca morati negdje gdje su manje gužve. Koma!!

----------


## Krtica

Cure se ne javljaju! Gdje ste sve?

----------


## Lara86

sestra Marina se danas vratila gore. ja pauziram do Božića za stimulirani. curke, držim vam svim fige i čujemo se! :fige:

----------


## Krtica

Super!!!!! Vratila se sestra. Jeeeeeee.....
Lara ideš u priropdnjak u 5.mj? Ja mu se nadam u 6.mjesecu prije stimulacije.
Hoće li biti radova u kolovozu kod njih?

----------


## Lara86

ma neću ići, u roku 2  mjeseca sam odradila i lpsc, hsc, stim i prirodnjak. mislim da mi je organizmu vrijeme da se malo odmori. a u kolovozu ne rade (bit će radovi ili kaj već), rekla mi tako anita.

----------


## Krtica

A onda mogu otpisati stimulaciju za 7.mjesec. menga će doći krajem mjeseca i onda ništa od postupka.  :Sad: 
Samo se odmori. Treba napunii baterije.

----------


## Krtica

Cure imate li možda e mail od dr. To ića? Trebala bi mu jedan nalaz poslati na uvid. Hvalaaaaaa

----------


## Krtica

Zar nitko više ne ide u Vg? Nema postupaka. Kakvo je stanje s listama? Ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## mikipika32

Postupaka ima a lista za lijekove je sve duža. Sada se upisuje (koliko sam čula dok sam čekala na folikulometriju) za 1mj 2015.
Što se tiče rezultata postupaka, prije tjedan dana sam bila u svom 1. postupku u prirodnom ciklusu. Bilo nas je četvero. Od toga je jednoj ženi pobjegao folikul, dvije su ga imale ali bez jajne stanice a moja nije bila zrela. Znam kakve su statistike ali isto tako znam da gore sve ide kao na traci tako da su postoci još i manji.
Nikako ali baš nikako doktori ne bi smjeli tretirati sve žene isto jer nitko od nas nema isti ni ciklus, ni hormone niti nam paše isto vrijeme primanja štoperice.
Također nema lijekova za sve pa uvaljuju kutiju Clomiphena za 100 kn i ubrajaju ga u stimulirani ciklus. Sramotno!
Zbog svega navedenog odlučila sam sljedeći ciklus pokušati privatno s Clomiphenima ako ništa drugo da usporedim pristup a nadam se da je bolji jer sve to košta ohoho.
Slušala sam druge prijateljice dok su mi pričale o postupcima i borbi, čitala na forumu ali dok to osoba ne prođe sama ne zna koliko je psihofizički teško.

----------


## Inesz

Je li ovo zbilja točno da se klomifen obračunava kao stimulirani postupak? Pa za boga, cijena kutije klomifena u susjednim državama je 30-ak kuna,  a naši ljekarnici kutiju klomifena prodaju po 100-150 kuna. Osim što je klomifen jeftin lijek, njegov je stimulacijski učinak isto tako jeftin, bijedan i nikakav.

Doktori iz Vinogradske, ako zbilja obračunavate klomifenski postupak kao stimulirani postupak, pitam vas-kako se ne sramite podvaljivati klomifen pod stimulaciju i kako se ne bojite da bi neka pacijentica o takvom načinu "stimulacije" mogla npr. obavijestiti inspekcijske službe Ministarstva zdravlja i zatražiti zaštitu svojih prava na zlatni standard u liječenju neplodnosti?

----------


## mikipika32

Uistinu se nadam da ono što sam čula nije točno makar mi je to i žena koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji potvrdila. Osobno ću odbiti takvu stimulaciju makar čekala još "n" mjeseci. Muči me ta neizvjesnost da li ću dobiti te tako dugo čekane lijekove ili ne jer se ipak na stimulirani sad već čeka i po 7mj. Osobno sam u 2mj. zapisana za 9.mj.

----------


## Krtica

Da nažalost klomifen je kod njih stimulacija.... Evo primjerice u VV on se vodi pod prirodnjak. Žalosno da se uvaljuje klomifen umjesto pravih stimulacija da bi se uštedilo. Šteta! Eto svaka bolnica ima svoje pluseve i minuse. 

Imate li informacije jel kreću u Vg radovi 1.8.? Ja sam na listi za stimulaciju za 7.mjesec, al ću tek krajem mjeseca dobiti mengu pa mislim da neću ni krenuti u postupak jer neću stići imati ni punkciju a kamoli transfer do 31.7.
Jel ja mogu pokupiti svoje lijekove u 7.mjesecu pa da idem u postupak u rujnu.?

----------


## mikipika32

I da nisam htjela stvoriti nikakvu pomutnju niti strah već vas samo informirati i prirediti ako vam slučajno ponude Clomiphene jer nema lijekova.

----------


## red pepper

> Postupaka ima a lista za lijekove je sve duža. Sada se upisuje (koliko sam čula dok sam čekala na folikulometriju) za 1mj 2015.
> Što se tiče rezultata postupaka, prije tjedan dana sam bila u svom 1. postupku u prirodnom ciklusu. Bilo nas je četvero. Od toga je jednoj ženi pobjegao folikul, dvije su ga imale ali bez jajne stanice a moja nije bila zrela. Znam kakve su statistike ali isto tako znam da gore sve ide kao na traci tako da su postoci još i manji.
> Nikako ali baš nikako doktori ne bi smjeli tretirati sve žene isto jer nitko od nas nema isti ni ciklus, ni hormone niti nam paše isto vrijeme primanja štoperice.
> Također nema lijekova za sve pa uvaljuju kutiju Clomiphena za 100 kn i ubrajaju ga u stimulirani ciklus. Sramotno!
> Zbog svega navedenog odlučila sam sljedeći ciklus pokušati privatno s Clomiphenima ako ništa drugo da usporedim pristup a nadam se da je bolji jer sve to košta ohoho.
> Slušala sam druge prijateljice dok su mi pričale o postupcima i borbi, čitala na forumu ali dok to osoba ne prođe sama ne zna koliko je psihofizički teško.


 :Shock:  :Shock: 
kako netko nakon ovoga može ostati i dalje u toj bolnici? Ako je od 4 pacijentice jednoj pobjegao folikul,a jedna imala nezrelu stanicu to je liječnička pogreška..Ako nisu u stanju tajmirati štopericu ispravno zašto uopće rade? Lijepo se igraju sa živcima i prije svega osjećajima pacijenata jer mpo je jedan veliki stres i emocionalni kaos za svaku ženu i onda na sve to ide još i takav tretman u bolnici!
A klomifen da spada u stimulaciju? Pa na to se trebate žaliti! To nije sramota, to je katastrofa! Zašto bi pokušala privatno? Pa ima i drugih bolnica (nadam se sve ostale) u kojima se klomifenski ciklus računa u prirodni.

----------


## red pepper

> I da nisam htjela stvoriti nikakvu pomutnju niti strah već vas samo informirati i prirediti ako vam slučajno ponude Clomiphene jer nema lijekova.


O Hrvatsko moja draga, presretna sam što si mi domovina  :Evil or Very Mad: ..Ali idem se malo zahvalit Bogu što se liječim u Rijeci..Pa naša je bolnica raj zemaljski za sve ovo što ovdje pišete..

----------


## mikipika32

Ima i drugih bolnica ali još uvijek sam optimist da takav scenarij neću doživjeti a privatno, privatno idem jer se ne mirim s velikim vremenskim razmakom između postupaka. Možda me i tamo dočeka razočarenje  :Sad:  
Smatram ako si sama ne pomognem neće nitko. Tako sam prije kretanja u IVF vode samoinicijativno privatno tražila savjete liječnika i zaključak je hvala Bogu bio da idem prvo na laparo. Da nisam, potrošila bi dvije godine kako je doktor nakon operacije rekao, ispucala dio postupaka i onda bi me slali na operaciju i zaključili da imate 100% neprohodne i zagađene jajovode i polip na maternici. Sve to moji gin. nije vidio na ultrazvuku  :Sad:  Nudio mi čak Clomiphene pa da probavamo u kućnoj radinosti na što nisam pristala i krenula dalje.

----------


## mikipika32

Moram istaknuti da su osoblje i doktori zaista srdačni i pažljivi (to me recimo oduševilo) ali jednostavno vidim da zbog količine pacijentica i svog obujma posla ne stignu se posvetiti svakoj dovoljno da bi zaključili kako koja ima ciklus i općeniti zbog čega je završila gore. Samo zato idem pokušat i privatno jer se nadam detaljnijem praćenju folikulometrija i detaljnijem čitanju mora nalaza koje imam i raznih dijagnoza od prije više godina.

----------


## amazonka

Nije prvi put da je netko ovdje rekao da se terapija s klomifenom računa kao stimulirani i poprilično mi je kao bivšoj pacijentici u vg žao što ovo čitam. Nema sumnje da je sve ovo posljedica prazne državne blagajne i kresanja novaca za zdravstvo. 

Očito je i da nedostatak novca pa onda i lijekova produljuje listu čekanja. Sve do nedavno disali su na škrge. Znači, sad je puklo i kod njih.
Who is next? Tužno.

----------


## red pepper

Meni nije nikako jasna jedna stvar..kako se raspoređuju ti lijekovi? Zašto u nekim bolnicama kao što je VV nema lista čekanja koliko čujem,a drugdje kao tu u Vinogradskoj su ogromne? To me uvijek interesiralo o čemu to ovisi..I zašto se netko u startu ne odluči za bolnicu u kojoj nema čekanja? 
I stvarno mislim da bi trebalo čim prije iskorjeniti tu pojavu da se klomifeni podvaljuju ženama i računaju pod stimulaciju.Odbijte to i pišite neki prigovor/žalbu,bilo šta! Da se ne desi da se ta bolest proširi.

----------


## bubekica

ovisi o raspodjeli sredstava unutar bolnice, to svaka bolnica odlucuje za sebe.
svaka bolnica/klinika ima svojih prednosti, evo konkretno za Vg - jedini od drzavnih klinika rade picsi i imsi. svaki pacijent vaze nedostatke i prednosti i odlucuje sto mu vise pase.

----------


## Kadauna

> I stvarno mislim da bi trebalo čim prije iskorjeniti tu pojavu da se klomifeni podvaljuju ženama i računaju pod stimulaciju.Odbijte to i pišite neki prigovor/žalbu,bilo šta! Da se ne desi da se ta bolest proširi.


 :Laughing: na širenje epidemije

ali se skroz slažem s tobom, čim prije treba to iskornijeiti i na pacijentima je da prvi reagiraju na takvo bezvezno trošenje postupaka. I nekad je Vinogradska bila ok bolnica s 4 mjeseca čekanja na postupak, možda 5, bilo je lijekova, embriolog Dejan im je glasio kao dobar, imali su i još imaju dr. Tomića - iskusnog MPO liječnika (doduše s putrom na glavi kad svoje pacijentice iz Vinogradske šalje u privatne vode - na rentgenski HSG jer kao drugi uzv HSG ne valja/nije dovoljno dob ar a bolnice u Zagrebu ne rade rtg HSG, pa ih šalje privatno u kliniku s kojom on na taj način surađuje još od 2006. - mislim da se zove privatna poliklinika Čavka  :Smile: ),imaju još tri dodatna MPO liječnika
prof. Kuna koji baš nema iskustva puno u MPO-u iako to radi već od 2009. čini mi se u Vinogradskoj ali sporadično i usput, 
dr. Bolanča - mlad ali i tu ne znam koliko mu je iskustvo
dr. Grbavac - mlad i također ne znam koje mu je iskustvo u MPO vodama, iako cure kažu da mu je jako stalo 

tako da je Vinogradska imala sasvim solidno okruženje, novo uređeni kat 2009., nije bilo čekanja, bilo lijekova. Što se sad okrenulo to samo oni znaju i zašto imaju manje budžeta ili postupaka mjesečno - tko im to dodijeljuje, to ja nažalost uopće ne znam niti kužim te bolničke mehanizme. 

Da pitam ovdje, oni to računaju kao postupak iako do punkcije i transfera ili do samo transfera nije došlo? To vam računaju kao full stimulirani postupak s klomifenom? 
*mikipika32*... tebi su ovo računali kao stimulirani postupak i tako i drugim ženama? samo klomifen a do transfera nije niti došlo?

Sretno u privatnom okruženju, ti imaš vrlo visok AMH, male godine  :Smile: ) vjerujem da bi mogla imati s takvim AMH i PCOS kao dijagnozu, ne znam jesu li to govorili/ustanovili? Vrlo će tebi oprezni biti u davanju gonala/puregona upravo zbog AMH a gotovo sigurno vjerujem da broj antralni folikula prati tako visok AMH s velikim brojem pa je strah kod tebe od hiperstimulacije vjerojatno opravdan. ne znam, kome ideš privatno? Može i PP

Krtice, ne daj da ti uvale klomifen pod stimulirani ciklus, nikako, pls. jer su s klomifenom izgledi na uspješnost možda oko 10% (paušalno, možda i manje, dobije se najčešće 1-3 j.s., neke niti jednu), dok je u pravoj stimulaciji ipak uspješnost od 25-35%. Tako da ne dajte se cure muljati.

----------


## Kadauna

Bubekice, vidjeh sad tvoj post, jeste.. svaka bolnica ima nedostatke i prednosti, ali je trenutno situacija u svim klinikama jednostavno loša i ja sam u ovim vodama još od 2006. intenzivno od 2008. nikada ovako loše nije bilo, nažalost, nikada manje postupaka, nikada manje trudnoća, nikada manje dobivenih j.s. nikada manje dobivenih embrija, muljaju nas, petljaju, doktori nas drže budalama doslovce. 

Meni je samo žao što to večina čak forumske populacije neće da prizna ili čak ne vjeruje.

----------


## mikipika32

Kaduna imam PCOS dijagnosticiran od svoje 18 godine. Pila sam kontracepciju od tad pa sve do 27 godine. Zanimljivo je to da je zaključak nakon laparo bio kako moji jajnici izgledaju super i da nisu PCOS pa nisu napravili driling jajnika (sad mi je krivo što nisu). Sve to na moje čuđenje jer znam da imam PCOS. Tek tada su tražili na prvim konzultacijama da napravim AMH. Znam da sam u rizičnoj skupini za hiperstimulaciju. Tješim se da bolje da je viši nego prenizak. Ovaj, svoj prvi postupak, sam bila u čisto prirodnom ciklusu bez Clomiphena. Imala sam nezrelu js. Punkcija bila na 14 dc iako sam rekla doktoru da imam produžene cikluse od 30-35 dana. Iako je stanica bila nezrela i nije naravno bilo transfera računa se kao 1 potrošeni postupak prirodnog ciklusa.
Privatno idem u IVF dr.Š. 
Čula sam i pročitala sve i svašta o njima. Sad sam u fazi da me veseli mogućnost lagane anestezije da se barem tamo poštedim bolova.

----------


## bubekica

K., slazem se da je stanje generalno katastrofa, ovo je bilo upuceno *pepper* kao odgovor na pitanje zasto svi nejdu u bolnicu u kojoj nema cekanje (koliko znam - sad je to VV - a svi znamo veeeeelike nedostatke VV, na ovaj generalni nedostatak love/losih stimulacija/manje js/manje embrija/manje trudnoca/manje beba)....

----------


## red pepper

Znaci ako sam dobro shvatila bolnica ima ukupni budzet i onda sama odlucuje koliko ce na sta potrositi? Onda bi to znacilo da u rijeci nema cekanja jer herman haller kao ravnatelj,a ujedno i ginekolog tjera vodu na svoj mlin tj. pare u svoj resor (sto je poznata stvar od prije),a mpo je dio ginekologije pa zato ima lijekova? Pa kad njega smaknu uskoro jer je na losem glasu onda i mi mozemo ocekivat probleme..ili sam skroz krivo povezala to sve?

----------


## bubekica

rekla bih da si dobro shvatila, tj. dobro si shvatila ono sto sam ja htjela reci, ali pitanje je jesam li ja skroz u pravu  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

I ja bih rekla, red pepper da si dobro shvatila. Naime, čini se da stvari tako i idu. Svatko tjera loptu na svoj mlin, na kraju balade.
Žalosno da je jedini kriterij u ovoj zemlji, pa na kraju jelte i u zdravstvu podobnost. U Vinogradsku je ako se ne varam ulupano dosta para
za obnovu i otvaranje novog odjela prije par godina. Da bi na kraju rezultiralo ovim...

----------


## red pepper

Pa to ima dosta logike..jer jedino se tako moze objasniti kako u jednom te istom gradu u jednoj bolnici nema cekanja,a u drugoj su ogromna..sad moram pozurit sa tim svojim postupcima dok su stvari jos takve kakve jesu jer nece bit jos dugo..bolje da nisam ovo ovako povezala  :Sad:  kukam na slabe stimulacije,a sutra me ceka lista cekanja vjerojatno...

----------


## Argente

...i povratak neprijatelja MPO-a na vlast
(BTW, HH je čovjek za sva vremena pa mislim da neće tako skoro pasti)

----------


## red pepper

Da,i njihov povratak pogotovo..ali racunam da imamo jos 2-3 god fore do tada..jer trebat ce im vremena i dok promijene zakon,a za hh nisam bas sigurna,koliko sam citala dosta su ogorceni s njim,nemam pojma..

----------


## geronimo

Jel netko zna koja je sestra sad na 5 katu Marina ili Anita?

----------


## ivana979

> Jel netko zna koja je sestra sad na 5 katu Marina ili Anita?


Ja sam bila na punkciji 13.05., a na transferu 18.05. i bila je sestra Anita

----------


## zora

Drage moje....ja u vinogradsku nebi zakoracila da nema prof.kune !!!!!!! Ostali doktori se ponasaju ko da si na traci ..nedaj boze da ih nesto pitas..pogotovo dr.tomica.... 
Kod njih kad dodes, cekassss,zovu te udes kod njih , skines se, bez pitanja, on pogleda, mozete se obuc, i vidimo se tad i tad !!!  :Sad:  pitala sam jednog dr.kad je radio folikom.šta ima, a on ce meni doktora se nikada ne gleda u lice kad radi uzv !!!! A kamoli ga se nesto pita !!!! Fuj !!!!!

----------


## red pepper

Doktora se ne gleda u lice i nista ne pita??pa sto taj doktor nije onda isao za veterinara za stoku?stoka ne postavlja pitanja.. Mada postoji sansa da ga pogleda u lice..tako da mozda je ipak za patologa trebao ici..ja ne mogu sebi doc od ovoga sto kazes!

----------


## dazler

Zora žao mi je što si imala takvo iskustvo,ali ja sam gore godinu i pol i ne mogu se požaliti na doktore,ako pitaš,dobiješ i odgovor.
Nadam se da je ovo bila iznimka,jer gore su svi stvarno super i možda ti se čini da je dr.Tomić malo hladan,ali on je najveći stručnjak gore

----------


## amazonka

Uf, i meni je žao. Tamo jest kao na tekućoj traci, ali ako imaš pitanja, svaki liječnik na njih je uvijek odgovorio. Pogotovo su tamo bili pristupačni mladi liječnici. Nije da sad nekoga posebno branim, ali barem je u većini slučajeva tako bilo. I složila bih se da dr. T. jest hladan na momente, ali je i najveći stručnjak gore. 

Oprosti Zora, je li ti ovo prvi postupak, kod koga si bila na konzultacijama, kakve stimulacije dobivaš i tko ti je rekao ovo na UZV-u?

----------


## Krtica

Ja ću napisati svoje iskustvo s dr. Tomićem. Prvi susret je bio ugodan. Pogledao je moje nalaze u tišini, prokomentirao što nije u redu. Puno toga sam već znala pa nisam imala previše pitati. Na svako moje pitanje dao je odgovor sa strpljenjem. Pitao me kako je u Osijeku, čime se bavim. Kad sam spomenula grad Vukovar u kojem radim izrazito se raspričao je mu je žena Vukovarka. Pogledao me na uzv i rekao da je sve u redu i da mi za dan dva treba ovulacija pa da iskoristim te dane. Napisao je nalaz i predložio dvije insembinacije, a ako ne bude sreće onda ivf. Rekao je da po ovim nalazima nema neke zapreke trudnoći. Na inseminaciji je došao odradio posao i zaželio mi sreću. Na drugoj inseminaciji je bio dr. B te sam ga zamolila kratke konzultacije nakon aih-a. Bio je susretljiv, stavio me na listu za ivf, također predložio jedan ivf u prir.ciklusu. U tom prirodnom ciklusu ivf je odradio dr. Tomić. Na punkciji je bio ugodan, biologinja također. Na transferu mi je isto bio on. Čak je ostao nakon noćnog dežurstva napraviti rransfer meni i još dvjema ženskama koje su bile sa mnom i na punkciji. Na transfer sam čak malo kasnila jer nije bilo punkcija. Kasnila pol sata pa su me čekali. Javila sam da kasnim zbog prometne nesreće na autoputu. Nakon transfera posjetio nas je u sobu i sve naspitao jesmo dobro, dao nam upute za terapije, lijepo nam zaželio sreću. Također je to učinio i biolog. 
Kad bi morala sve ponovo proći opet bi to sve kod njih ponovila.  Eto moj mpo put je na jraju završio spontanom trudnoćim a trebala sam u stimulaciju kod njih u 7. Mjesecu.
Svatko ima svoje iskustvo. Svatko bira svoj put liječenja. Svatko je od nas drugačiji i svatko im druga očekivanja. 
Ja vam svima želim svu sreću i uspjeh u Vg ili negdje dalje!

----------


## Krtica

I samo na još napišem. Bila sam i u privatnoj klinici i u VV i mogu reći da i tamo nisam imala ništa drugačiji tretman. Ok, kod privatnika ostaviš silne novce, oni ti obećavaju brda i doline a i same znate da garancije nema. U pricat.klinici sam se osjećala pomalo nelagodno. Skakali su svi oko mene i tad mi se naš problem učino sto puta gori. Kao da sam na samrti pa mi ugađaju.

----------


## zora

> Zora žao mi je što si imala takvo iskustvo,ali ja sam gore godinu i pol i ne mogu se požaliti na doktore,ako pitaš,dobiješ i odgovor.
> Nadam se da je ovo bila iznimka,jer gore su svi stvarno super i možda ti se čini da je dr.Tomić malo hladan,ali on je najveći stručnjak gore


draga...za mene nije strucnjak ako mu postavim pitanje DALI CE MI DATI ANESTEZIJU KOD PUNKCIJE, A ON MENI ODGOVORI NEEEE UDARIT CEMO TE PO GLAVI I TI CES SE ONESVIJESTITI !!!! JA SAM GORE HODALA OD 2009 DOK SU BILI SAMO PROF KUNA I TOMIC !!!! ODLUCILA SAM SE ZA KUNU  :Smile:  I ZAHVALJUJUCI NJEMU IMAM SVOG ANDELA KRAJ SEBE  :Smile:

----------


## zora

GORE SAM HODALA OD 2009.... 6 POSTUPAK te STIMULACIJA , TE KLOMIFENI !!!!

----------


## dazler

Zora drago mi je da si uspjela

----------


## geronimo

Zanima me kada ide prva folikulometrija na puno stimulaciji? Kakva je praksa u Vinogradskoj 7 DC ili i prije?

----------


## amazonka

Prva folikulometrija je od šestog do osmog dana ciklusa. Ne prije.

----------


## ale1981

Pozdrav svima i naravno puno, puno srece!
Dugo vas citam, ali tek sad kad sam i ja krenula s MPO se prikljucujem! U potpisu pise ono osnovno, a mene zanima koliko nakon bete ste dobile menstruaciju? Ja sam nakon AIH IUI uzimala duphaston 3x1, folacin 2x1 i andol 1x1, zadnja menstruacija mi je bila 18.05. S obzirom na PCOS moji ciklusi su od 35 do 45 dana

----------


## Inesz

ale1981

pričekaj koji dan nakon prekida terapije


zašto su ti uz tvoju dg radili ineminaciju?

----------


## ale1981

Ej, 
zasto su mi radili inseminacije, i ja sam odmah to pitala. Rekli su da je takva procedura, ali da posto imam samo jedan jajnik i jajovod moram prije IVF-a napravit dvije inseminacije, jedna u prirodnom ciklusu, a jedna s klomifenom, medjutim mene vise brine dal se na VG automatski ide na listu za lijekove i koliko se odprilike ceka, jer mi nista nisu rekli, ni spominjali listu  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Ah te njihove samoprozvane procedure..Nije to procedura nego su oni toliko u banani i nemaju lijekova da inseminacijama i onda kasnije prirodnjacima kupuju sebi nekoliko mjeseci, tako da onda kad ženu stave na listu čekanja od 8 mjeseci ili tko zna koliko ona ipak ima dojam da se nešto događalo..A po meni inseminaciju raditi ženi sa jednim jajnikom i jajovodom radi rizik od vanmaterične trudnoće pa žena može hipotetski ostati i bez jedinog jajovoda koji ima,a time gubi šansu ikad više ostvariti eventualno prirodnu trudnoću...Mah..

----------


## inada

Tako i meni žele raditi AIH sa Klomifenima,ali nisam još 100% sigurna da ću ju otići odraditi, jer nisam sigurna da su mi jajovodi uopće prohodni. Naime radila sam prije par godina HSG koji je jasno pokazao obostranu neprohodnost, potom sam radila laparoskopiju nakon koje nalaz glasi: desni jajovod otežano propušta modrilo, lijevi uredno propušta modrilo, no to je bilo prije 3god. Dr. koji je radio laparo kaže da je lijevi bio samo na početku začahuren dok je cijelom dužinom ok. no kako do dana današnjeg nije došlo do trudnoće jedan dr. kaže da to vjerovatno nije više prohodno jer da je već bi davno vjerovatno ostala trudna. drugi dr. opet inzistira na AIH, ja sam predložila prirodni IVF a on samo odmahnuo glavom, smatra da su jajovodi ok. Stavio me na listu za lijekove u 2.2015.(vg.) a u međuvremenu bi probao ovo. no mene je tako strah da ne znam šta da radim. mislila sam možda da napravim ponovo hsg, ne znam

----------


## amazonka

Vrlo dobro se zna da se inseminacije rade parovima s jednostavnijim problemima neplodnosti. Žalosno je da se zbog nedostatka novca vrijeme kupuje na ovakav način.
Inada, na tvom mjestu bih ipak ponovila hsg, čisto da ukloniš sumnje. 

Ne znam po kojoj to logici naši liječnici ovako na pamet iznose zaključke? Nije li to svjevrsno izlaganje pacijenta riziku?

----------


## Medeja

Bok!
Evo jedne nove kod vas.

Mi u 9. mjesecu idemo na inseminaciju u Vinogradsku. 

Inace vec valjda deset godina privatno idem kod Kune i covjek me uvijek nagovarao na trudnocu i sad kad smo se primili posla, nikako da nam uspije.

Moram u potpis staviti nasu povijest, ali evo ukratko:
Ja- 84. godiste, mikrocisticni jajnici, nepostojeci i anovulatorni ciklusi vec godinu dana (nemam m bez Duphastona), SHG - desni jajovod zakon, lijeli izbijugan i tesko prohodan, brisevi - ok, hormoni - ok.
Muz - 78. godiste, asthenozoospermia.

----------


## geronimo

Medeja - šta vam maltretiraju sa inseminacijom? Po dijagnozi mogli bi komotno na umjetnu...

----------


## Medeja

Ne znam. Nisam ulazila u dubiozu s Kunom. 
On je predlozio inseminaciju, ja pristala. A sto cu?

Moram pozitivno misliti da nismo tezak slucaj i da ce nam inseminacija uspjeti isprve. Mora. 

Zar mislis da smo trebali preskociti inseminaciju?

----------


## Argente

Medeja, dobrodošla!
Sama dijagnoza asthenozoospermia ne znači ništa dok se ne znaju vrijednosti. Može biti toliko teška da se ne miče gotovo nijedan spermić, a može biti blaga na gornjoj  granici, toliko da možete i prirodno začeti. Tako da dr vjerojatno nije pogriješio, pogotovo s obzirom na tvoje godine i ograničen broj postupaka na raspolaganju.
Inače, "Umjetna" je samo zastario izraz za potpomognutu koji se danas koristi u uglavnom pogrdnom smislu, a i inseminacija, kao i IVF/ICSI spada u postupke potpomognute oplodnje.

----------


## Medeja

Hvala, Argente!

Muz je prosli tjedan opet obavio spermiogram pa cim dodju rezultati budem stavila. 
To obavljamo na VV pa se samo nadam da im nece trebati 5 tjedana da posalju rezultate kao zadnji put.

----------


## Inesz

Medeja,
daj napiši nalaz spermiograma

----------


## Medeja

Ovako:
Dijagnoza: asthenozoospermia
Vol. Ejakulata - 2.000 mL
St. spermatogeneze - 0,5
Koncentracija sperm. - 102.7 M/ml
Pokretnih 32%
Prog. pokretnih 15%
Morfologija: norm 4%, morf. index 11%

Zakljucak: broj spermija uredan, no progresivna pokretljivost smanjena.

Prosli tjedan je ponovno isao na VV i sada cekamo nove rezultate (ovi gore su napravlheni u 3. mjesecu).

----------


## innu

Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od  vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da  li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do  samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!

----------


## saraya

> Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od  vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da  li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do  samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!


innu, nakon punkcije dobiješ od biologa broj tel i slobodno ih možeš kontaktirati i informirati se o svojim embrijićima svaki dan sve do transfera...s tim da će te oni informirati hoće li biti embriotransfer 3,  ili 5. dan od punkcije...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## innu

Hvala saraya :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

opet je sestra marina dežurna i bit će do kraj :Very Happy: a 8 mjeseca

----------


## nirvana

Pozdrav cure! vidim da je ova tema malo zamrla ali meni treba info...trebam napraviti prije postupka neke pretrage s popisa, fsh,lh, e2, prl, ukupni testosteron, slobodni testosteron, SHBG, DHEAS i AMH, progesteron u serumu i tsh:tpo pa me zanima da li se sve to može napraviti u vinogradskoj, da li se za sve treba naručiti (kako onda s ovim šta trebam napraviti između 2 i 5 dana ciklusa?), ako je netko radio to sve nedavno bila bi zahvalna na odgovoru.

----------


## amazonka

Nirvana, trebaš se naručiti i to napravi što prije jer se čeka, naručit će te okvirno kada bi ti trebao pasti 2-5 dan ciklusa. Dan ili dva razlike ne predstavljaju ništa. Samo na pultu prilikom davanja uputnice na dan kada ćeš vaditi krv napomeneš da ti je 2-5 dan. 
Obavezno provjeri i koje pretrage trenutno rade. 

Nadam se da ovdje ima nekoga tko je nedavno radio pretrage, pa ima i friškije informacije.

----------


## inada

ja sam sve to radila ma VV. u 5.mj probaj ih nazvati i pitati da li rade sve te hormone. u vin. ih tada nisu radili, petrova neke od njih nije radila jedino vv

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke trebali bih email i broj telefona od tajnice dr.K.

----------


## nirvana

Hvala cure na odgovorima, sutra ću se probati naručiti pa ću vidjeti šta će mi reći!

----------


## popsy15

Ja sam to obavila ovih dana , naručili su me prošli mjesec za ovaj mjesec. Samo me zanima da li ko zna koliko dugo se čeka na nalaze?

----------


## Gabi25

> Ja sam to obavila ovih dana , naručili su me prošli mjesec za ovaj mjesec. Samo me zanima da li ko zna koliko dugo se čeka na nalaze?



Nisu ti rekli kad da dođes po nalaze? Nazovi ih i pitaj, vrijeme čekanja ovisi o tome da li imaju reagensa za sve sto si radila, moze biti tjedan dana a moze biti i tri tjedna.

----------


## popsy15

Ne, nisu mi ništa rekli, samo me pitali da li želim da mi pošalju na mail.Vadila sam samo 4 hormona, možda bude brže. Zvat ću ih. Ma i 3 tjedna je prihvatljivo.

----------


## amazonka

Nalazi se obično čekaju oko tri tjedna. U tom razdoblju ih pošalju na mail, ako zatražiš. Popsy, koje si hormone vadila?

----------


## popsy15

Vadila sam Tsh,Fsh,Lh i prolaktin

----------


## popsy15

Dobila sam danas odgovor, nalazi se čekaju 7 dana. Odlično.

----------


## fuksija

Pozdrav svima
Lunjam od teme do teme i čitam..informiram se..trenutno me zanima da li se u VG daje anestezija kod punkcije jajnih stanica?..kakva?koliko se čeka na red za ulazak u postupak?kojeg bi mi doktora preporučile ako bi se odlučila za odlazak tamo?Naše dijagnoze nisu prestrašne..kod muža spermiogram super..kod mene iscrpljeni jajnici..amh 12,5..35 god..tsh iznad 2 pa mi je preporučen eutyrox..pokušavamo već dvije godine i ništa..imam već jedno dijete iz prvog braka (dijete s teškoćama)..nisam bila na hsg...previše me strah od silnih priča koliko je bolno..

----------


## saraya

> Pozdrav svima
> Lunjam od teme do teme i čitam..informiram se..trenutno me zanima da li se u VG daje anestezija kod punkcije jajnih stanica?..kakva?koliko se čeka na red za ulazak u postupak?kojeg bi mi doktora preporučile ako bi se odlučila za odlazak tamo?Naše dijagnoze nisu prestrašne..kod muža spermiogram super..kod mene iscrpljeni jajnici..amh 12,5..35 god..tsh iznad 2 pa mi je preporučen eutyrox..pokušavamo već dvije godine i ništa..imam već jedno dijete iz prvog braka (dijete s teškoćama)..nisam bila na hsg...previše me strah od silnih priča koliko je bolno..


Pozdrav fuksija! Da,u Vg se dobije anestezija prilikom punkcije jajnih stanica (opća)..cijeli tim je jako srdacan i uigran,ali kroz postupak se izmíjenjuje 4 lijecnika i vrlo tesko da ce ti samo 1 voditi sve od pocetka do kraja!! Ali oni tamo surađuju i znaju za sve dijagnoze i tako funkcioniraju! Ne znam koliko se sada ceka,nekada je bilo do 6mj,morat ces nazvati i raspitati se! I naravno naruciti se prvo na konzultacije sa svim mogucim nalazima koje imate!! Sretno!

----------


## marinab1304

I mi idemo u Vg. 
Ja 86. Hipotireoza, na sonohsg neprohodno jajovodi, lpsc kromopertubacija navodno prohodni, amh 1,7 slaba plodnost.
Muz 81. Sve ok. 
Nasi postupci do sada:
3.,4.,5.,  Mjesec AIH klomifen svaki puta beta 0
Pa sko krenuli na prirodni ivf jer smo za lijekove upisani za 1/15
7/14 prirodni ivf ovulirala na dan punkcije pa smo napravili 5. Aih. 
8. I 9. Mj. Prirodni ivf oba puta O na dan punkcije. 
10/14 blagostimulirani ivf CC i MP 6 jajnih stanica 5 oplodenih vracena 1 blastica i 1 morula 5 d. Ostali odustali. Sad cekamo betu!

----------


## fuksija

Marinab..koliki ti je tsh? Da li uzimas lijekove za hipotireozu?
Kako to da ti je svaki put bila O kod punkcije? Nije dobro tempirano?
Sto znaci ivf Cc i MP?Dobila si anesteziju kod punkcije?

----------


## marinab1304

Uzimam eutyrox 50 mg. Ovilulirala sam zato sto ti je to lutrija svaki put na folikulimetriji drugi dr i svakome ispocetka objasnjavam da uvijek rano ovuliram kad je prirodni ciklus ali nitko me nije slusao. Imala sam ivf klomifen od 3-7 dc a nastavno menopur do punkcije. I da bila sam pod anestezijom.

----------


## Inesz

> I mi idemo u Vg. 
> Ja 86. Hipotireoza, na sonohsg neprohodno jajovodi, lpsc kromopertubacija navodno prohodni, amh 1,7 slaba plodnost.
> Muz 81. Sve ok. 
> Nasi postupci do sada:
> 3.,4.,5.,  Mjesec AIH klomifen svaki puta beta 0
> Pa sko krenuli na prirodni ivf jer smo za lijekove upisani za 1/15
> 7/14 prirodni ivf ovulirala na dan punkcije pa smo napravili 5. Aih. 
> 8. I 9. Mj. Prirodni ivf oba puta O na dan punkcije. 
> 10/14 blagostimulirani ivf CC i MP 6 jajnih stanica 5 oplodenih vracena 1 blastica i 1 morula 5 d. Ostali odustali. Sad cekamo betu!



marinab

jesi pitala da li su ti ovi prirodnjaci računani kao potrošeni postupci tj. jesi li oni postupke u prirodnom cilusu u kojem nije bilo jajne stanice ni aspiracije fakturirali na tvoje ime prema hzzo-u?

amh od 1, 7 u kojim je jeinicama izražena ta vrijednost?

hvala

----------


## marinab1304

Ako dodje do ovulacije ne broji vam se postupak znaci ja jos uvijek imam pravo na dva prirodna IVF-a. 
Amh je ug/L

----------


## nirvana

cure, gdje ste vadile amh? Danas sam bila u vinogradskoj i kažu mi da oni to više ne rade da odem u privatni lab. Zvala sam Analiza lab (valjda sam dobro zapamtila) i kaže mi da se plaća 600 kn! Jel ima koja državna bolnica u kojoj se to može napraviti uz uputnicu ili koji privatni lab a da je jeftinije, ovo mi je stvarno previše?

----------


## inada

možeš u Vuk Vrhovcu, ja sam tamo vadila u 5.mj. nazovi ih pa pitaj

----------


## nirvana

Hvala na brzom odgovoru! Nazvat ću ih odmah ujutro!

----------


## fuksija

Da,i ja sam vadila na VV nedavno

----------


## Inesz

> cure, gdje ste vadile amh? Danas sam bila u vinogradskoj i kažu mi da oni to više ne rade da odem u privatni lab. Zvala sam Analiza lab (valjda sam dobro zapamtila) i kaže mi da se plaća 600 kn! Jel ima koja državna bolnica u kojoj se to može napraviti uz uputnicu ili koji privatni lab a da je jeftinije, ovo mi je stvarno previše?



ja sam lani napravila ovdje:

http://www.synlab.hr/


mislim da je cijena bila oko 370 kn

----------


## nirvana

Evo konačno sam ih dobila! Znači, oni rade amh ali mi nije znala reći da li se što nadoplaćuje, inada i fuksija da li ste vi šta još platile? I da li ste išle bilo koji dan ciklusa ili baš od 2-5 dana?

----------


## inada

ja sam ga vadila 5dc, na uputnicu koju sam dobila od svog gin. ništa nisam platila

----------


## inada

e da, morala sam se naručiti

----------


## fuksija

Ja se jedino sjecam da nisam nis platila. Sve sam napravila na uputnicu. I vjerojatno je to bilo tak pocetkom ciklusa..vise ni ne znam..nazovi pa pitaj

----------


## marinab1304

Ja sam vadila u breyer labu 450 kn

----------


## fuksija

Bila sam danas kod dr.Tomića..simpa dokić..rekao mi je da moram obaviti rtg hsg..kad sam pitala mogu li uzv hsg rekao je da zasto zelim manje kvalitetnu pretragu..na kraju moze jedno ili drugo..puno sam citala o toj pretrazi i bas se bojim..
Trebam donijeti i markere..to sam ostavila na VV..ne znam da li bi mi htjeli to vratiti?

----------


## fuksija

I jos pitanje..trebam raditi briseve..ne zelim to raditi kod svoje socijalne ginekologice jer su ti nalazi sumnjivi (cak mi je i med.sestra od te ginekologice rekla da odem drugdje)..kod privatnika bi mi bilo dosta skupo..moze li se to negdje drugdje obaviti? U bolnici?

----------


## Inesz

Ne. U bolnici ti neće raditi brinete. Ako ne želiš briseve raditi kod svoje odabrane ginekologije, preostaje ti jedino da to napraviš o svom trošku. Na što misliš kad tvrdiš da su nalazi briseve "sumnjivi"? Dr samo uzima uzorke koji se dalje šalju u laboratoriju na analizu. Koji dio bi tu bio "sumnjiv"?

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija,
na vv su ti duzni vratiti nalaze markera. Nazovi ih da ti pripreme karton i dogovori se kad da dodjes po to.
Sto se briseva tice, postoji i 3. opcija. Neka ti tvoja soc ginicka da uputnicu, s tom uputnicom u zavodu za javno zdravstvo dizes cetkice i kod privatnika mozes napravii bris, koji onda nosis na zavod.
Obicno su cijene toga kod privatnika 50-100kn.

----------


## sushi

> Sto se briseva tice, postoji i 3. opcija. Neka ti tvoja soc ginicka da uputnicu, s tom uputnicom u zavodu za javno zdravstvo dizes cetkice i kod privatnika mozes napravii bris, koji onda nosis na zavod.
> Obicno su cijene toga kod privatnika 50-100kn.


ovako sam ja radila briseve, nalazi budu gotovi za 10 dana. dio ginića ima te četkice spremne kod sebe, pa ne moraš ići po njih, samo nosiš uzorke s uputnicom i predaješ na šalteru u Rockfellerovoj

----------


## fuksija

Eh da,zvala sam danas privatnika i isto to su mi rekli..da donesem uputnicu od soc.ginekologa i platit cu samo 100kn umjesto 900!!Ali sumnjam da bi mi moja ginicka to dala kad to mogu i kod nje..sto da joj kazem?
A pod onim sumnjivo,mislim to kako pola ambulante ima los nalaz..odnosno svi su zarazeni mikoplazmom ili sl..velika je vjerojatnost da taj lab ne radi dobro..pa mislim med.sestra mi je i sama rekla odem drugamo..
A VV cu onda zvati..

----------


## bubekica

pa kazi joj da ti se ne ceka kod nje termin/nalaze, stogod, da ce ti ovak biti jednostavnije i brze. njoj manje posla, sumnjam da ce se buniti.

----------


## Argente

Nemoj biti previše razočarana ako ti i drugi ginić nađe nešto, urea, mikoplazma i ekipa su jako, jako česte...mislim reći, možda zaista nije do njih...

----------


## fuksija

Ma naravno...to ne znaci da ljudi zbilja nemaju nesto od tih bestija..ali cudno je da bas tolika vecina ima i svi isto..i onda nu ginicka sva luda kad veli 'hocu li lijek ili necu'. Pa ono ne kuzim, ak mi treba naravno da hocu..al ona je zapravo htjela reci da ni sama ne misli da nes imam i da joj je glupo davati mi lijekove..bas je bila ljuta kad je vidjela moj nalaz i rekla jr da to nije normalno da joj cijela ambulanta ima..

----------


## marinab1304

Drage moje da vam javim 
1 ivf klomifen+ menopuri dobitan
10 dnt beta 104,60

----------


## Kadauna

možda već znate, možda ste gore u VG čule, a možda već i ovdje piše: 
Dr. Grbavac odlazi iz Vinogradske u privatne vode, u IVF Centar kod dr. Lučingera!

Šteta za Vinogradsku, meni je bio odličan doktor koji je htio poslušati i pacijenta, pogledati dosadašnje stimulacije, ići čak i nekim drugim putevima (skupa smo odradili moj prvi estrogen priming protokol, na moj prijedlog ali nije odbio iako me je zamolio da si sama kupim lijek na privatni recept, valjda zbog mira u Vg kući)!

 Super za IVF centar, a stvarno šteta za Vg..........

Kakva je situacija gore sad cure? Koliko se dugo čeka na postupak? Kakve se stimulacije daju, malo se piše ovdje a još puno puno manje trudnoća objavljuje!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Za stimulacije ne znam, ali mogu samo reći da su mene u 9. mj. zapisali za postupak u 4. mjesecu 2015.

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam bila prije nekih mjesec dana kod dr.Tomića..rekao mi je da prije svega trebam obaviti hsg (drugo sam imala)..ali nakon toga sam jos isla na konzultacije kod dr.Alebića koji je smatrao da to nije potrebno i krenuli smo u ciljane odnose a kadnije cemo i u inseminaciju (ako ce trebati  :Smile: )
Ugl zanima me da li ću se moći vratiti u Vg kad obavim nekoliko inseminacija kod Alebića? Jer ako ce biti potrebno bas ivf to ce mi biti preskupo kod Podobnika..i ne znam da li ce onda u Vg htjeti nastaviti s ivf ili bi htjeli opet ispocetka na par inseminacija i u tom slucaju cu svejedno morati na hsg? Nadam se da kuzite pitanje..

----------


## bubekica

Vjerujem da ce u vg inzistirati na hsg, jedino ako dotad ne bi vec prosla par inseminacija pa bi odmah isli na ivf... 
Moram iskomentirati ciljane i inseminacije bez hsg. To je meni totalno suludo, nadam se da ce te dr. A poslati na hsg prije inseminacije - koju placas.
Ali - iskreno se nadam da ti nece trebati nit hsg nit inseminacije  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Fuksija, ja bih bila uradila kako je dr. T. predlagao. 
(nije nevažno, dr T je jedan od naiskusnijih mpo lijecnika u HR, u mpo je od samih početaka mpo-a u Hr)


Vjerujem da si nestrpljiva i željna što prije ostvariti trudnoću, ali raditi ciljane i inseminaciju bez prethodne provjere prohodnosti jajovoda jest lutrija i zbilja predstavlja igru sa vašim živcima, vremenom i na kraju novcem (koliko sam upratila na ciljane bez hsg-a ste išli u privatnu kliniku-obavili ste nekoliko folikulometrija, primila si štopericu, a ako ne uspije planiraju kasnije i inesminaciju bez hsg-a).  :Shock: 

Ako ovako "na slijepo" obaviš nekoliko inseminacija u privatnoj klinici bez provjere prohodnosti, a onda dođeš na liječenje u Vinogradsku, inseminacije ti više ne bi radili bez hsg-a, a ako si  već oko 35-godine moguće je da bi te u Vinogradskoj odmah zapisali za ivf. Ali od trenutka kad dođeš na ponovne konzultacije do ivf-a trebaš čekati oko 6 mjeseci da dođeš na red za stimulirani postupak. (par postova gore, forumašica je navela svoj primjer, čekanje od 9. mjeseca 2014. do 4. mjeseca 2015., što je 7 mjeseci čekanja )

Lista čekanja za lijekove za stimulirani postupak u Vinogradskoj je predugačka.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

6, 7 mjeseci čekanja do stimuliranog postupka, a fertilna dob žene tako brzo prolazi.... Nedopustivo duga lista čekanja. Baš me zanima što na to ima reći šef odjela u Vinogradskoj?! Što čini da se na odjelu smanji lista čekanja?

----------


## fuksija

Meni je dr.A rekao da misli da mi hsg ne treba budući da sam već jednom rodila..a kako se bojim te pretrage, bila sam sva sretna da ne moram ići..a ne znam..vidjet ću kako će se sve to razvijati pa možda i odem..mislim da se kod Podobnika može dobiti anestezija kod te pretrage..

----------


## Inesz

fuksija, 
jednom prohodni jajovodi, na žalost ne znače da će uvijek takvi ostati. 

koliko sam upratila, vi već dugo pokušavate začeti  drugu bebu (mislim tri godine, ispravi me ako griješim). 

u takvom slučaju, hsg prije ciljanih i inseminacija, svakako bi bio razuman postupak.

----------


## fuksija

Pokusavamo dvije godine..s time da to nije bilo kontinuirano..cesti su bili ciklusi kad se nista nije dogadalo..posvuda slusam da je i drugima trebalo godinu-dvije da zatrudne prirodno..frendica mi je isla prije nekoliko godina na par inseminacija..i proje toga je isla na hsg..pratio ju je isti doktor..ugl sjecam se njezinog tadasnjeg opisa pretrage i bilo je za umrijeti..a na kraju se ispistavilo da je prohodno i sve drugo im je bilo ok iako godinama nisu zatrudnjivali..i nakon dvije-tri inseminacije je ostala trudna..
A ne znam,velim otici cu na to ubrzo ak ne bu nis..

----------


## Medeja

> Meni je dr.A rekao da misli da mi hsg ne treba budući da sam već jednom rodila..a kako se bojim te pretrage, bila sam sva sretna da ne moram ići..a ne znam..vidjet ću kako će se sve to razvijati pa možda i odem..mislim da se kod Podobnika može dobiti anestezija kod te pretrage..


Mislim da ti za hsg zaista nije potrebna anestezija.
Ona je bolna, ali moze se izdrzati.
Meni je lijevi jajovod bio zacepljen i boljelo me kad sam radila tu pretragu.
Ali boli na 5 sekundi. I onda prestane.
I poslije nista. Nikakve nuspojave ili bolovi.
Nemas se razloga bojati.

----------


## stela10

Fuksija, slažem se sa svime što su ti cure napisale. Mene moj gin nije slao na prohodnost, uvjeren da je sve u redu., te mi je preporučio klomifenske ciljanje odnose. Tek nakon par neuspješnih mjeseci poslao me na hsg i rezultat je oba neprohodna. Meni je žao što sam izgubila vrijeme i živce na nešto što nije uopće imalo smisla, nemoj da se to i tebi dogodi. Ako je dobar spermiogram ciljani ti dođu kao inseminacija u kućnoj radinosti :Wink:

----------


## stela10

I da, boli jako ali nije nešto što se ne može izdržati. I bol kratko traje

----------


## brundica

Pozzz curke! Ima li netko info hoce li biti postupaka kroz praznike ili ne?

----------


## theorema

ne znam ništa... jel koja od vas cura trenutno u postupku gore?

----------


## dazler

> ne znam ništa... jel koja od vas cura trenutno u postupku gore?


cure koliko sam ja čula,kroz praznike najvjerojatnije neće biti postupaka

----------


## nasdvoje

Pozdrav 
mi smo gore u postupku :Wink:

----------


## Lotta81

> Pozdrav 
> mi smo gore u postupku


Pozdrav  nas dvoje  :Smile:  

Što si dobila za stimulaciju?

----------


## Medeja

I ja sam odradila 3 postupka u Vg. U potpisu sve pise.

----------


## megizg

Hej Medeja,

izgleda da ću ići u VG na IVF u prirodnom ciklusu.  Kod kojeg dr. si ti išla gore? Mene su prebacili sa SV.Duha tamo, a uopće ne znam tko su gore dr.? Kako si ti zadovoljna?

----------


## mala bu

> Hej Medeja,
> 
> izgleda da ću ići u VG na IVF u prirodnom ciklusu.  Kod kojeg dr. si ti išla gore? Mene su prebacili sa SV.Duha tamo, a uopće ne znam tko su gore dr.? Kako si ti zadovoljna?


Hej, Megi!
Evo, ja upravo odradila postupak u VG- oj i moram reći da sam oduševljena - odnosom prema pacijenticama, počevši od sestre na prijemnom do doktora samih , a biologice da ni ne spominjem - tako dvije drage osobe, stvarno za poželjeti.
Odradila sam punkciju i transfer tamo, nakon što sam na sam dan punkcije "prebačena" tamo zbog bolesti biologice.
Transfer mi radio dr Ivan Grbavac i imam smao riječi hvale tako da- sretno!!!!
 Ja sam danas 3 dnt 5d- 2 blastice..

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav curke!
Mozete li mi reci priznaju li u VG nalaze iz drugih bolnica? Bili smo u postupku na VV, al razmisljamo o promjeni klinike. Koliko se ceka na konzultacije i kada se narucuje, prvi dan ciklusa ili?

----------


## Inesz

Priznaju. Nije mi jasna ta praksa pijanih bogataša koji ne priznaju nalaze iz drugih bolnica.

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala Ines na odgovoru.. Znas li kada se treba zvati za konzultacije, jel prvi dan ciklusa? Nadam se na ce mi na VV dati nalaze iz kartona, da nece biti problema oko toga..

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam bila na VV i isla na konzultacije u Vg..naravno da priznaju nalaze,ali jos traze neke dodatne..a mozes uzeti sve svoje nalaze iz kartona pa tvoji su..ja sam isla naknadno po one papire za markere i dali su mi..

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija, koje dodatne pretrage su te trazili u vinogradskoj?

----------


## Lotta81

Pitanje za cure koje su u postupku u Vg.  Što daju za stimulaciju?
 Pitam, jer slijedeći postupak nam je i zadnji (našom odlukom), pa čisto da se znam pripremiti (ako daju nešto što mi ne paše, da odemo privatno). Znam da uvelike stimulacija ovisi što dobe taj mjesec, ali kako se uvijek vrte oko istog, čisto da znam što očekivati.

Hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## dazler

Lotta ja sam dobila menopure,a davali su još i gonale ,od supresije orgalutran (trebala sam cetrotid,ali nije ga bilo)

----------


## fuksija

Bubekica...mene je dr jos trazio nalaz progesterona,hsg i jos neke..ne mogu se sjetiti..

----------


## Inesz

> Pitanje za cure koje su u postupku u Vg.  Što daju za stimulaciju?
>  Pitam, jer slijedeći postupak nam je i zadnji (našom odlukom), pa čisto da se znam pripremiti (ako daju nešto što mi ne paše, da odemo privatno). Znam da uvelike stimulacija ovisi što dobe taj mjesec, ali kako se uvijek vrte oko istog, čisto da znam što očekivati.
> 
> Hvala na odgovorima.


Draga, želim ti da ovaj postupak bude uspješan. U Vinogradskoj je ranije dr Grbavac bio otvoren za sugestije pacijentica kod kreiranja protokola. Sad je dr Grbavac otišao u privatnu kliniku, nadam se da će biti koji drugi dr spreman na individualini pristup u liječenju svakog neplodnog para.

Nevjerojatno je da se svakoj pacijentici ordinira ista terapija. To se može dogoditi samo neplodnim parovima. Kao da neplodnost nije bolest već hir i osbni izbor, pa dajmo im ono što imamo ovaj mjsec na lageru. Istu terapiju svima. 

Evo, recimo pokušajmo zamisliti kad bi takav pristup imali za sve oboljele od visokog tlaka ili od povišenih masnoća u krvi. Svima istu terapiju, pa kom pomogne pomogne?! Kome ne pomogne... a, ništa zato, imali smo samo jednu vrstu lijekova na lageru!

Užas! Nije mi jasno kako predstojnik klinike za ginekologiju i ujedno šef mpo odjela u Vinogradskoj to može dopustiti?

----------


## Lotta81

Davanje iste terapije svima i mene ljuti. Pa nismo svi u mpo isti s istom dijagnozom.  Ok, vremena su takva kakva jesu, ali nije ni to uvijek opravdanje.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje suborke,
nema me dugo u pisanju ali sam često s vama u čitanju  :Smile: 
Žao mi je da se više ne piše kao prije, jako je malo informacija i sve se manje pacijentica javlja ovdje...ja sam bila u 4 mj 2013 na prirodnjaku, nakon toga sam stala ih svakakvih razloga...no pokrećem se u 1 mj i trebam infoa...opet  :Smile: 
Nalazi briseva, papa i hormoni ne stariji od 6 mj...zvati 1 dc...to mi je poznato....tko sad na kraju radi gore od DR? Trebam li još što, ako se što mjenjalo...uputnica za konzultacije ili kakva za početak...ovaj put ću tražiti stimulaciju jer drugačije ne vrijedi...kolike su liste....
Eto ako netko ima volje napisati, zahvaljujem unaprijed.... :grouphug:

----------


## brundica

Pozzz curke... i mene zanima kakvo je stanje sada gore, tko je od doktora (s obzirom da dr Grbavca vise nema), dal je tko novi dosao ili ostali samo Tomic i Bolanca?! 
Draga zelimo bebu, sto se stimulacije tice, zadnje sto znam da se cekalo 7mj...  ako cure imaju novije info, neka me isprave...

----------


## dazler

Ja sam bila sad u 11mj,od stimulacije sam imala menopure + supresija orgalutran.Od doktora su bili Tomić i Kuna,Bolanču nisam vidjela.Postupak nije uspio i zapisala sam se za novi u 5-2015

----------


## Pirga

Cure, da se i ja konačno pridružim, dugo vas čitam pa sam se odlučila pridružiti.
Sve o meni se vidi iz potpisa,a htjela sam samo reći curama da su sada gore Kuna, Tomić i Bolanča i da se čeka na stimulaciju 6-7 mjeseci.
Uputnica treba za svake konzultacije i to za pregled, a za folikulometriju isto treba (vrijedi za jedan ciklus koliko god bilo FM) i za postupak treba za ambulantno liječenje.
Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## Pirga

Ne vidi se potpis, neka je greška bila.
Nadam se da će se sada vidjeti  :Smile: .

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala za infoe...*

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure,
ima li mogućnost VG spermiograma kao npr Petrova? Da daš uzorak sa uputnicom pa je nalaz nekad?? Inače smo to uvijek radili u Petrovoj, ali smo sada naručeni tek 16.1. a trebati će mi ranije možda....

----------


## Pirga

Vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio za sgram.mislim da vg nema,ali nisam sigurna.
Cure,znate li do kada su gore godisnji
?ja trebam dobiti sredinom 1.mj. pa bi probali jos jedan prirodnjak prije stimulacije u 4.mj.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nitko ništa...kao da nam je Forum na ove teme "zamro" :/ Ili je postalo nezanimljivo pisati ili ili ....ne kužim di su svi? Nemoguće da nema pacijentica...ili su se možda zasitile pisati jer se sve nešto na gore mijenja u našim Klinikama MPO!!!
MM i ja planiramo krenuti ponovno - ali kuda? Svuda su liste čekanja užasno duge,a radi posla (ja recimo) nemam mogućnost u postupke preko ljeta tj od 5 mj pa do 9 - to je skoro pola godine...što onda? Čekati da mi neki BINGO ne "uleti" pa odem negdje gdje ću biti pacijent a ne broj!! Uh...ljuta sam danas nekako kad pogledam situaciju i protokole i da ništa ne ide naprijed.....

----------


## saan

Zelimo bebu koliko ja znam na VV nema liste cekanja za ostale neznam! Sretnoooo

----------


## Lotta81

Želimo bebu, saan ti je dobro rekla na VV nema čekanja. Ili ako ništa drugo ne ide, dogovori da te za postupak zapišu kad ti odgovara, a u međuvremenu probaj na VV.  Ja ti mogu reći što se tiče pretraga prije postupka, recimo na VV možeš obaviti hormone, ne čekaš, nego nazoveš prvi dan ciklusa da se naručiš,a treći dan ciklusa dođeš izvaditi krv. Markere za hepatitis možeš u Petrovoj 3, Zavod za transfuziju, ne moraš se naručivati nego samo dođeš s uputnicom ( sad neki dan sam bila kod njih i to su mi rekli), spermiogram može u Perovoj , mora se naručiti i čeka se mjesec dana. Eto, to su ti najfriškije informacije što se pretraga tiče.
U svakom slučaju sretno i naoružaj se sa strpljenjem ( s obzirom na to kakva je situacija sa zdravstvom)

----------


## Pirga

Da, kod nas u zdravstvu je, nažalost, tako. Jedino privatno dobiješ ime, a ne broj. Imam ja još pitanja, cure, pa ako netko ima iskustva. Zanima me kako se u Vg računaju polustimulirani postupci. Dakle imala sam 2 AIH-a, 1. klomifen i menopur+ štoperica, 2. klomifem + štoperica i 1 IVF klomifem + štoperica. Na što još imam pravo preko hzzo-a? Tnx!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ej cure,
danas 1 dc, ni sama ne znam šta napraviti - nema više toliko malo godina, a sve se svrmpalo bzvz! Zvati u ponedjeljak VG i naručiti se za konzult....a isti dan ne mogu konzult na 2 mjesta - jooojjjjj.......kao da živim preko svijeta..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Eto da Vas pozdravim i zaželim svima srežću dalje...napuštam Vas i krećem put VVa....pusa svima  :grouphug:

----------


## Lotta81

Sretno Želimo bebu i nek VV bude dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## Pirga

Zelimo bebu,sretno!

----------


## tlukaci5

samo da poželim svima puno uspjeha i dobitni postupak, također išla u vinogradsku u postupke i završilo pozitivno, samo sve pohvale za tim

----------


## Inesz

Tlukaci, jesu li to dječica u Avataru?   Trojkice :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Tlukaci, jesu li to dječica u Avataru?   Trojkice


jesu da moje male curice :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav cure! Kako stvari za sada stoje prvi dan ciklusa bi mi trebao biti u subotu. Moglu li subotom zvati za prve konzultacije ili kako to ide u vinogradskoj? Nisam imala prilike ici do zagreba kako bi podigla nalaze iz kartona na VV, imam povijesti bolesti, hoce li to dr. biti dovoljno?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zdravka82...prve konzultacije (koliko se ja sjećam) su se u VG događale na 8 dc, tako da mislim da i u ponedjeljak nazoveš-nije kasno - ali ne uzimaj me za 100%! Probaj ti nazvati u subotu svejedno  :Smile: 
U Vg , govorim iz svog iskustva, sam donijela povijest bolesti te sve svježe nalaze hormona (spolne i štitnjače) iz matične bolnice, spermiogram iz Petrove, markere, briseve i papu - sve je prihvaćeno. Nisam morala ništa dodatno donositi jer su mi nalazi bili vađeni unazad mjesec dana. Popričala sa dr Kunom, UZV i idući mjesec na prirodnjak . Tada sam bila zapisana za ICSI - za 7 mj tek...
Nadam se da sam pomogla bar mrvu ....sretno...

----------


## zdravka82

Nalaze stitnjace imam, spolni hormoni mi nisu svjezi, markeri i spermiogram su u kartonu na vv. Morat cu se nekako organizirati da odem po njih. Probat cu zvati u subotu, mozda ih dobijem.. Hvala puno zelimobebu!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma nema na čemu moja Slavonko  :Smile: 
 Ja se bar tako organiziram da već na konzultacije dođem sa svježim nalazima. U Petrovoj može TM sgram napraviti u 1 dan i odmah imaš nalaze (poslije 14) - ali se moraš naručiti...
Sretno i spretno  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala draga, sretno i tebi na vv! Ako su konzultacije 8 dan onda stignem napraviti i hormone.. Muz u petak ide u zg, pa ce pokupiti nalaze iz kartona..

----------


## zdravka82

Cure, sutra moramo na konzultacije.. Prvi put idemo u vg, pa vam molim za pomoc, koliko je tesko naci mpo? Ima li u blizini bolnice parking?

----------


## frodda

parking nije teško naći...odmah desno od rampe gdje ulazi hitna...malo uzbrdo, ima nekoliko razina parkinga i ne plaća se

mpo odjel ti je 5. kat u zgradi gdje je ginekologija i urologija, uđeš u lift, čim izađeš iz lifta vrata ispred tebe...pozvoniš i to je to

 :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala ti Frodda! Jesi ti u vg u postupku? Na ovoj temi vise nitko ne pise.. Jel moguce da nema nikoga na forumu tko je u vg?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zdravka...nadam se da si danas našla parking  :Smile:   i čekamo tvoje novosti..... :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Hej draga, razocarana sam.. Dr. T. je danas radio, bio je strasno brz, rekao da ponovimo nalaze, spermio, spolne hormone markere. I da idemo na AIH..

----------


## bubekica

Jesi ti radila hsg? 
Kakav je dosad bio sgram?

----------


## zdravka82

Tek sad vidim da mi nije otisao cijeli post.. 
Radila sam hsg, prohodne obe tube, spermio uredan! Nalazi su iz 2013g pa cemo ponoviti spermiogram i spolne hormone i markere, sad valjda po novom oni vrijede samo 6 mjeseci.. 
Rekao mi je da moram proci 4 aiha jer tako pise u zakonu i da on ne vidi zasto bi ja odmah na ivf! Pa zato sto vec 11. Godina ne ostajem trudna!! Stare nalaze je samo preletio i nije mu jasno zasto sam na vv isla na ivf, zasto mi je alebic dao klomifen, zasto je isao na aih sa stimulacijom.. Ne znam sta cu sada..

----------


## bubekica

Ajme, lose jako...

----------


## zdravka82

Place mi se otkad sam izasla od njega, uopce nije htio razgovarati, dao mi popis pretraga i to je to.. Ne zelim godinu dana izgubiti na aih! Razmisljam o tome zasto sam uopce isla sa vv?! Upisuju li oni mene sad kao svog pacijenta? Kako to funkcionira?

----------


## Inesz

zdravka,
prije 2 godine si radila hsg i uredan nalaz. zašto opet hsg? 

gdje te je dr uputio da radiš hsg?

11 godina ne ostaješ trudna, pa opet inseminacije?!

pa, 11 godina se inseminirate doma sa urednim spermiogramom!

ne znam... ja bih zatražila drugo mišljenje...

----------


## zdravka82

Nisam se dobro izrazila, njega ne moram ponavljati, ostalo da! Bili smo na vv, otisao alebic i htjela sam promijeniti kliniku, a sad mi je zao zbog toga.. Gdje ici?! Ima li doktor koji ce saslusati cijelu situaciju?

----------


## bubekica

Mozes se na vv vratiti kad god hoces, ako te to muci...

----------


## LaraLana

> Tek sad vidim da mi nije otisao cijeli post.. 
> Radila sam hsg, prohodne obe tube, spermio uredan! Nalazi su iz 2013g pa cemo ponoviti spermiogram i spolne hormone i markere, sad valjda po novom oni vrijede samo 6 mjeseci.. 
> Rekao mi je da moram proci 4 aiha jer tako pise u zakonu i da on ne vidi zasto bi ja odmah na ivf! Pa zato sto vec 11. Godina ne ostajem trudna!! Stare nalaze je samo preletio i nije mu jasno zasto sam na vv isla na ivf, zasto mi je alebic dao klomifen, zasto je isao na aih sa stimulacijom.. Ne znam sta cu sada..


Zdravka zao mi je sto ti je tako prosao pregled....
Prespavaj pa razmisli za dalje....ima i drugih bolnica ako nisi u mogucnosti ici privatniku....
A najlakse je popljuvati onog prije...zasto ovo zasto ono...

Jel jedan ivf imas iza sebe na vv ili???

----------


## zdravka82

Meni je alebic bio super,ne mislim da je napravio nista pogresno.. Dao mi klomifen, dobila 4 folikula i isao je na ivf iz opasnosti od viseplodne trudnoce.. Dobili 4 jajne stanice, tri se oplodile.. 
Da, samo jedan ivf.. Trenutno nismo u mogucnosti ici privatno, razmislit cu sta cu dalje.. Hvala vam drage moje, ne znam sto bih bez vas, nitko ne razumije nase muke!

----------


## Inesz

zdravka
to što si bila na konzultacijama ne zanči da se računaš kao pacijent Vinogradske. u daljnje postupke možeš ići u bilo koju bolnicu.

sretno

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Zdravka*...današnji dan će proći, sutra si pametnija. Nemoj biti tužna, nego odlučna. Razgovarajte TM i ti- u dvoje je pametnije!!
Po mom mišljenju AIH za tebe je glupost! Time te samo žele mrvu pogurati jer je možda gužva, nema lijekova bla bla....meni se dr T zamjerio baš takvih bahatim ponašanjem (kod mene i površnim) i otišla sam iz VG!
Dobro ti je Inesz napisala - konzultacije ništa ne znače tako da možeš kuda hoćeš! Karton imaš na VV, lijepo nazovi sestre i dogovori se, ako to budeš željela. Ako ne želiš gubiti vrijeme, odradi markere u matičnoj bolnici, ako će na VV - zovi sestre i dogovori konzultacije ...pa ćeš vidjeti što ti dr J kaže...
Za druge klinike ne znam kakav je protokol....sretno i drži mi se...

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala vam cure, javim vam se kad razmislimo sta cemo.. Do 1dc imam vremena odluciti, do tada cu napraviti markere i ponoviti papu i briseve, oni mi vrijede do 6 mjeseca..

----------


## frodda

Zdravka82, žao mi je što si razočarana današnjim ishodom, ali nažalost situacija je takva  :Sad:  ...rijetko gdje bolnički liječnik ima vremena da se malo duže posveti pacijentu...  :Crying or Very sad: 

pretpostavljam da nemate dijagnozu, odnosno da se radi o idiopatskoj neplodnosti? 
ako je tako onda u potpunosti razumijem liječnika jer on nažalost mora raditi onako kako je zakonodavac propisao...a to su redom 4 aih-a, 4 stim/ivf-a, 2 prir/ivf-a

s obzirom da sama kažeš kako nemate trenutno mogućnosti za privatnika, predlažem ti da ipak malo prespavaš i razmisliš kako i što dalje...

ja bih na tvom mjestu zamolila liječnika da me stavi na listu za stimulaciju (znam da se čeka par mjeseci, samo nemam info koja klinika/koliko dugo)...a u međuvremenu bih 4 mjeseca zaredom, dok čekam stimulirani postupak, odradila ta 4 aih-a tek toliko da ih se riješim... 4 mj. brzo prođu...

znam da je sve igra živaca i snage, ali vrijedi pokušati...  :Love: 


kako god ti i tvoj muž odlučili, želim Vam svu sreću ovog svijeta i uspjeh na kraju  :grouphug:

----------


## bubekica

Frodda,
mozes mi molim te citirati dio zakona koji propisuje redoslijed postupaka? Kopam pa ne nalazim to nigdje... Mislim da nisi u pravu i da je to zavaravanje pacijenata.

----------


## zdravka82

Svakako cu razmisliti sto dalje, al raditi 4 aiha ne planiram s obzirom na tolike godine neplodnosti. Kako je i inesz gore napisala, to radimo vec 11 godina.. Na vv mi je dr.a na pregledu prije zadnjeg feta(ne gledajuci u kompjuter da imamo jos jednog smrzlica) rekao da cemo ovaj put krenuti sa pikanjem, misleci na stimulirani postupak.. Tako da mislim da se ti aih postupci ne moraju odraditi ako nemaju smisla.. 
I da, za sada smo idiopati! Hvala na svemu!

----------


## frodda

ispričavam se, pretpostavljam da sam se krivo izrazila  :Embarassed:  ...redoslijed nije prava riječ

uglavnom sjećam se svojih prvih mpo konzultacija kad sam liječnika upitala koliko postupaka imam na teret Hzzo-a i kojim postupkom se kreće na što mi je odgovorio: 
kod vas se kreće s inseminacijama ,a s obzirom da je kod vas i supruga sve u redu, odnosno ne pronalazimo uzrok vaše neplodnosti,  moramo prvo tako a onda tek na ivf. Na ivf možete ići 6 puta od toga 4 puta stimulirano/protokolom i 2 puta u prirodnom ciklusu...

a može biti i da sam nešto krivo povezala...ili sam već postala senilna  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Naravno da ce se kod blazih dijagnoza, recimo malo slabijeg sgrama kretati s inseminacijama, ali inzistirati na inseminacijama nakon 11 godina nezasticenih odnosa je besmisleno i nesavjesno lijecenje...
Odluka o vrsti postupka je iskljucivo na lijecniku.

----------


## buble

zdravka82 kod mene je bila ista stvar ....11 godina pokušaja kod kuće, klomifeni kod drugog liječnika i na kraju poslije Petrove pa sv. duha došla kod dr.T. i  
da dr.T. je dr. koji najmanje priča od svih dr koje sam ja prošla ikad (MM i ja smo se ga na kraju prozvali dr. pričalica  :Smile: ) znali smo proći cijele "konzulatcije" sa svega par riječi  :Laughing:  
ali on mi je dao dobitne terapije i punkcija kod njega je bila doslovno bezbolna i isto tako mi je radio i laparoskopiju i ostavio mi je desni jajnik iako su drugi liječnici bili za to da se vadi van a izgleda da sam upravo iz tog desnog jajnika i ostala trudna na zadnjem postupku!
Tako da na kraju krajeva dr. T. je zapravo jako dobar doktor ali iz njega moraš izvlačiti riječi. 
Inače dr. B. u Vinogradskoj voli puno više pričati pa ako želiš možeš pitati sestre na telefon kad je on u smijeni pa se naručiš kod njega. Bar se tako moglo prije nekih dvije godine, sad gledam na stranicama Bete više ga nema na popisu pa ne mogu tvrditi sa sigurnošću ali i dr. K voli malo više pričati ali dr. B je bio najbolji po tom pitanju  :Smile: .

A što se tiče silnog čekanja i na konzultacije pa čekanje na AIH pa na prirodnjake pa ovaj nalaz pa onaj i tako u nedogled mogu ti samo reči da sam nakraju morala odustati od živciranja i počela sam čitati knjige u čekaonici ...sve skupa trajalo je ja mislim malo duže od tri godine! nekima traje i puno puno duže a nekima kraće! na žalost to je tako kod nas u Hr. 

i da me ne shvatiš krivo ...nije ovo nagovaranje na Vinogradsku samo sam htjela reći moje iskustvo sa dr. T.! odluka je na kraju na tebi!

----------


## andream

Zdravka, mene je u 37-oj godini upravo dr A inseminiravao dva puta, nije htio ništa raditi što se tiče stimulacija prije toga. Ja sam doduše tada tek ulazila u MPO vode i nisam imala ni približno znanja kao danas. Ako smatraš da je to gubljenje vremena, potraži drugo mišljenje, možda ponovno na VV. 
Dr T ima takav "tvrđi" pristup i nije rječit, svakako je dobar doc (vidi potpis!), ali na žalost često upravo financije i liste čekanja određuju postupke, pogotovo kod cura koje još nemaju 40 godina što je vjerojatno i kod tebe slučaj sudeći po tvojem nicku. Po meni se trebaš što prije upisati na listu za lijekove, pokušaj ako ostaješ u Vg zatražiti upravo to. AIH, kao i prirodnjake, možeš i  ne moraš odrađivati. Nije MPO ionako jednoznačan kao ostale grane medicine, rekla bih.

----------


## Krtica

Zdravka ja sam bila pacijentica dr. T i isto mi je prvo rekao da odradimo aih i to 2 puta. Zadnji aih mi je bio odradio dr. B i tražila sam razgovor s njim nakon što mi je odradio inseminaciju. Fino sam mu pokalazala moje nalaze i zamolila ga da me odmah predloži za ivf u stimulaciji i da prije toga odradim jedan prirodnjak. Nisam imala ni malo nade da ću nakon aih-a zatrudniti.  
Ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla natrag u VV jer tamo se ne čeka na stimulaciju toliko dugo, a i zašto bi se u Vg vračala korak unatrag. Da si kojim slučajem imala 4 folikula nakon klomifena i planiranog aih-a poslali bi te kući i ne bi ti ni odradili ivf kao u VV. 
Sretnoooo

Mene cure zanima jel itko čuo jel moguće da sami kupujemo lijekove pa da ne čekamo na red za ivf?

----------


## Inesz

Krtice, nije dozvoljeno da osiguranici Hzzo-a u bolnicama sami kupuju lijekove.

----------


## zdravka82

Krtice, vratila bih se ja na vv, ali vec sam bila kod soc.gin. i dao mi je uputnice za sve pretrage koje mi je dr. T rekao da trebam napraviti.. Nisam jos nista osim pape i briseva obavila, ne znam mogu li se sad predomisliti.. Sto vise citam o situaciji u vg, ne ide mi se tamo.. Jos sam nekako presla preko toga da moram odraditi koji aih, ali ako je dr. toliko krut po pitanju toga da mi nece raditi ni aih ni ivf ako dobijem vise folikula nego me poslati kuci, to mi je van svake pameti.. Ne mogu shvatiti taj odnos prema pacijentima i svom poslu.. Pa tamo je gotovo prazna cekaona, mogao bi se svakoj posvetiti po pola sata!! Napravila sam gresku sto sam uopce isla tamo, i sad ne znam sta da radim..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Draha moja Slavonko...ne vidim gdje je problem....odi ti izvadi nalaze , naruči se na konzultacije u drugu kliniku kad ti bude 1 dc....ako ideš na VV obavezno napomeni da si bila pacijent dr A i da ti je karton tamo.
Ne vidim problem..što si od uputnica dobila ??

----------


## zdravka82

dobila sam markere, hormone, za mm spermiogram i odradila sam papu i briseve.. Ne znam hoce li mi soc.gin. raditi problem oko toga sto mi daje opet uputnice za konzultacije u drugu bolnicu?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Onda fino markere izvadi, to ti vrijedi bilo gdje...a za spermio ti vrijedi uputnica za TM - samo ćeš to donijeti na konzultacije i neka TM ima apstinenciju 3 dana bar.... napomeni sestrama da imaš za TM uputnicu za sgram...
Ma sve će se to riješiti da nećete reći - keks (može i obrnuto  :Smile:  )

----------


## frodda

> Da si kojim slučajem imala 4 folikula nakon klomifena i planiranog aih-a poslali bi te kući i ne bi ti ni odradili ivf kao u VV. 
> Sretnoooo


ovo nije istina... sa mnom na punkciji je bila žena koja je pod klomifenom dobila 4 folikula i automatski su je sa aih-a premjestili na ivf

----------


## buble

> ovo nije istina... sa mnom na punkciji je bila žena koja je pod klomifenom dobila 4 folikula i automatski su je sa aih-a premjestili na ivf


da znam i ja za sličan slučaj u VG., a ja sam imala sličnu situaciju na SV.duhu, sa klomifenom su mi "buknuli" jajnici pa su me odmah stavili na IVF
Ali bilo kako bilo... 
Zdravka ti se nemoj obazirat na to što će ti reći tvoj socijalni, možeš jednostavno reći da si ti odlučila ići kod drugog doktora i to je to! Ideš tamo gdje ti je ugodnije tj. ideš kod doktora kod kojeg se osijećaš malo sigurnije!! 
Meni je socijalni ginić radio problema sa prebacivanjem iz klinike u kliniku (tada su soc.ginići pisali uputnice) pa je ipak nakraju napisao uputnicu tamo gdje sam ja htjela ići! Ali radio je on meni i većih problema pa sam se na kraju prebacila kod druge ginićke.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Meni uvijek so. ginekolog napiše uputnicu na : HUMANA REPRODUKCIJA - pa mogu birati kuda želim ići...

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala vam cure! Sutra idem podici nalaz briseva pa cu odmah do ginekologa.. Javim kako je proslo..

----------


## bibi23051983

Pozdrav curke ,

 nova sam ovdje..mislim da mi nedostaje razgovor sa nekime ko prolazi što i ja .
Ušla sam u MPO postupak kod dok. Kune  ,idem  prvi puta pa sam sva tako zbunjena , sve mi je novo ... , najvjerovatnije u sub ili ned IUI , pa me bas zanima kakva vi iskustva imate ?
Trudim se ne veseliti previse, da se ne razočaram...opet,  ali prava istina je da sam jako uzbuđena .
Inace 3 god. pokusavamo dobiti bebu , a svi nalazi u redu ...kazu da imam mikrocistične jajnike , ali da bi uz stimuliranu O trebalo doci do bebe 
Eto toliko za sada....

----------


## Inesz

Bibi,
dobrodošla! Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## bibi23051983

Ej Inesz  :Smile: 

evo sad cu uskoro 32. U nedjelju definitivno IUI .
 :Very Happy:

----------


## buble

draga bibi, evo mi smo bili u MPO pune tri godine sa jednom pauzom od nekih pol godine i eto uspjelo nam iz 7-og pokušaja  :Smile: , sad polako razmišljam kad ćemo krenuti po drugu bebu  :Smile: 
želim ti sreću danas ili si već bila jučer? Kako je prošlo?

----------


## martens5512

Cure pozdrav svima! Nova sam na ovom forumu! Danas sam se prvi put naručila na konzultacije, tj. kontrolni pregled kod dr. Bolanče. Rekao je da dođem već sutra!  :Shock:   :Embarassed:  Očekivala sam čekanje na termin  od barem dva tjedna! U iščekivanju sam mjesečnice, pa me zanima da li kontrolni pregled podrazumijeva samo konzultacije ili baš ginekološki pregled?!  Bojim se da sutra ne dobijem mengu!  :Sad:  Inače imam pcos, već skoro dvije godine radimo na bebici, četiri ciklusa sam uzimala klomifene, na koje dobro reagiram, imala sam po 3 velika folikula, 22, 23 mm, ali ništa od trudnoće. Mužev spermiogram dobar. Molim Vas pomozite! Rekao je da donesem uputnicu D1, što to znači? Sretno svima na postupcima!  :Heart:

----------


## dazler

Pozdrav Martens

Ako i dobiješ menstruaciju,popričat ćeš sa doktorom,reći će ti koje sve nalaze moraš obaviti ti i muž prije nego krenete u postupak.D1 nemam pojma,znam da je D2 bolničko lijećenje(to će ti trebati kod aspiracije),ovo je možda samo kontrolni ultrazvuk
Doktor Bolanča je drag i ugodan.Sretno
Ako imaš bilo kakvih pitanja(kao sa uputnicom),slobodno nazovi gore sestre,dat će ti sve potrebne informacije

----------


## martens5512

Jučer ujutro napravim test, prije zg  i pozitivan je. Pomalo skepticna i ne vjerujuci da sam trudna,  ipak sam otisla u zg, da znam kud dalje ako dobijem mengu. Jedino se nadam da ce sve biti u redu.  :Sad:  Danas opet pozitivan test. Zelim od srca da vam se dogodi isto sto i meni, kad se najmanje budete nadale eto +. Samo hrabro!

----------


## Inesz

martens,
čestitam! jako lijepa priča. sretno  :Smile:

----------


## buble

joj odlično!!!! i ne treba ti kiseli smajlić!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Martens predivnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## martens5512

Danas ujutro smeđi gusti iscjedak, utrogestan vaginalete i strogo mirovanje. Za 5 dana uzv. Doktor kaže da je svako krvarenje na neki način rizično, pogotovo u ranoj trudnoći, ali i da sve može biti ok. Evo, pije se sok od cikle i gleda se tv. Hvala svima na podršci! Nadam se da cu imati lijepe vijesti za koji dan.  :Sad:

----------


## marias

> Place mi se otkad sam izasla od njega, uopce nije htio razgovarati, dao mi popis pretraga i to je to.. Ne zelim godinu dana izgubiti na aih! Razmisljam o tome zasto sam uopce isla sa vv?! Upisuju li oni mene sad kao svog pacijenta? Kako to funkcionira?


Takav je dr T ja svaki put kad dod kod njega iz bolnice izlazim uplakana ....ne govori ...ne pogleda te ..uvijek u zurbi ..a nedaj boze ga nesto pitati

----------


## zdravka82

Zato sam se odlucila vratiti na VV, tamo se prema meni odnose kao prema covjeku i imam pravo nesto reci... Kad se sjetim konzultacija kod njega odmah se nasekiram! Grozno..

----------


## La-tica

Lijep pozdrav svima, nakon prve uspjesne IVF/icsi postupka i trudnoce razmisljam si da se opet upustim u avanturu  :Smile:  zanima me koliko se ceka? Cula sam da su liste cekanja poduze. Pa eto. Ako ima kakvih noviteta u Vg pisite  :Smile:  lp svima

----------


## bubekica

drage cure,
od danas je na vg dostupna brosura NEPLODNOST
(online dostupna ovdje http://issuu.com/udrugaroda/docs/neplodnost_2014)

brosura je besplatna i namjenjema "friskim" pacijentima

----------


## kitty

La-tica, u Vg ti sada upisuju za stimulirane za 9. mjesec.
Mi isto krenuli po drugu bebicu, nakon 2 ne baš pogođene stimulacije na VV odlučili sreću okušati na Vg

----------


## Erika2

Evo da se i ja javim nakon dugog vremena ;mi smo se isto bili spremali na postupak u Vinogradsku, a kad ono mjesec dana pred sami tretman otkrila da sam trudna,trudnoca protekla uredno bez ikakvih problema i dobili lijepog zdravog sina.
Isto nakon duge muke i postupaka na kraju smo uspijeli prirodno,od svih postupaka na kojima smo bili na kraju uspijeli prirodno.

----------


## dazler

Erika čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!!Predivna priča :Smile:

----------


## marinab1304

Pozdrav.
mi smo imali jednu trudnocu iz IVF koja je nazalost ruzno zavrsila u 32 tt. Zatrudnili iz prvog puta u Vg.
krecemo ponovno u 11 mj.

----------


## Lotta81

marinab1304 sretno u 11. mj.

----------


## laky

tema Vinogradska zamrla izgleda sam samo ja tu

----------


## Medeja

Nisi, pa cekaonica je uvijek puna, samo nisu cure na rodi.  :Smile:

----------


## laky

da,da vidjela sam i danas

----------


## Medeja

> da,da vidjela sam i danas


Koliko si vec puta bila gore?
Ja sam sve svoje postupke odradila kod njih, vidi potpis.

----------


## laky

kod njih prvi postupak ,šmizlu smo 2009 dobili kod Lučingera

----------


## laky

> Koliko si vec puta bila gore?
> Ja sam sve svoje postupke odradila kod njih, vidi potpis.


lijep potpis posebno zadnji  :Wink:

----------


## iva777

Pozdrav cure!
S obzirom da iza sebe imam 1 neuspio ivf na vuk vrhovcu ( beta 0  :Sad:  ), za sljedeci postupak moram cekati do 10 mjeseca ( tako mi je dr rekla da je guzva) zanima me kakvo je stanje tu?
Imam sve nalaze friske ( sve iz 4mj/2015) 
Kako funkcionira gore narucivanje ? Zovem 1 dan ciklusa ili ? Puno hvala! <
Puno srece svima !  :Smile: 


Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Ja sam bila sad kod njih u 4. mjesecu u stimuliranom postupku no za sljedeći stimulirani mi rekli tek u 11 mjesecu,e ne sjećam se koji dc si ide na dogovor

----------


## iva777

> Ja sam bila sad kod njih u 4. mjesecu u stimuliranom postupku no za sljedeći stimulirani mi rekli tek u 11 mjesecu,e ne sjećam se koji dc si ide na dogovor


Hvala Anitsirk , znaci ipak se dugo ceka izmedju 2 stimulirana ....

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medeja

Iva, jel to bila puna stimulacija?
Znam djevojku koja je odmah nakon pune stimulacije isla u prirodni postupak kod njih.
A ako je bila slaba stimulacija, to se moze mjesec za mjesecom raditi (ja isla tako 3 puta zaredom).

----------


## iva777

Medeja ja neznam jel to puna stimulacija mislim da je po 2 menopura svaki dan ..vjerujem da je .mislila sambu prirodnjak pa sta bude !

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laky

juce je bila punkcija ali smo imali peh nije bilo spermija iako je spermiogram oscilirajuci a nije imao tko raditi punkciju,biopsiju pa imam par pitanja ako zna tko odgovor
Muz ce ponoviti spermiogram a ja sam za postupak upisana u prosincu sta uraditi prije da bi bili pripravni za slican scenarij,unapijed zalediti spermije tj uraditi biopsiju ili samo dogovoriti da na dan punkcije bude neki d.koji to radi urolog kako to ec ide.Nismo se susretali s tim pa sam malo izvan a i jos u nekom soku od svega

----------


## bubekica

Zao mi je...
Mi smo smrzavali "dobar" uzorak prije. Nekoliko urologa nam je reklo da je to najbolja opcija i da su spermiji iz ejakulata (naravno, ako ih ima), uvijek bolji od onih dobivenih punkcijom ili biopsijom.

----------


## BillieJean

Pozdrav svima!

Našu "povijest" možete vidjeti u potpisu. Dakle, imamo jednu predivnu curicu i sada smo počeli razmišljati o još jednom djetetu pa me zanima kakva je situacija u Vinogradskoj... I općenito, kakva je procedura za drugo dijete? Trebaju li se ponavljati svi nalazi i koji ono sve? Hoće li nas opet najprije "tjerati" na inseminacije?!? Nama je upalio prvi polustimulirani IVF pa bih opet okušala sreću s tim - nadam se da za to nema dugo čekanja? I može li se uopće krenuti u sljedeći postupak ili postoji neka procedura prije (pa kao, probavajte još priorodno, pa neke pretrage itd)? 

Sljedeća stvar koja me muči su folikulometrije i izostajanje s posla. Prošli put sam si to mogla priuštiti (izlazila sam za vrijeme radnog vremena, hvala šefici!), ali ovaj put ne mogu tako. Što napraviti, uzeti bolovanje? To mi je isto malo blesavo, izostati ne znam koliko dana samo radi toga, a nema smisla uzimati bolovanje svaki drugi dan. Isto tako, ako idem na bolovanje, vidi se šifra bolesti, a ne bih željela da u firmi uopće znaju da idemo u postupak. Pa sam razmišljala kad bismo barem mogli istempirati da idemo oko Božića/NG jer smo tad na godišnjem 2 (i više) tjedna, samo da li rade uopće postupke u to vrijeme, zna li netko?

Znam, hrpa pitanja, ali se nadam da ćete mi barem na većinu odgovoriti pa unaprijed zahvaljujem  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

BillieJean, baš je lijepo vidjeti neki poznati nick, sjećam se da smo u isto vrijeme čekale betu kad smo ostale T  :Wink: 
Da ti probam odgovoriti...

Morat ćete ponovo raditi obradu - hormone, cervikalne briseve, markere, spermiogram, bakteriologiju ejakulata. Mi sad bili prvi put u Vg u postupku, nalaze sam imala oko 6 mjeseci stare sa VV-a jer smo nakon trudnoće tamo odradili jedan neuspješan postupak i započeli još jedan koji je prekinut nakon par dana. Sve nalaze su nam normalno priznali, jedino smo još tu bakteriologiju ejakulata morali napraviti. 

Lista čekanja za stimulirani ti je cca 6 mjeseci ali u prirodnjak / polustimulirani možeš ranije.

Folikulometrije baš jesu u nezgodno vrijeme da nema šanse da stigneš na posao (osim ako radiš popodne), ja sam bila uzela godišnji, ali dobra vijest ti je da na doznaci za bolovanje više ne piše šifra dg zbog koje si na bolovanju.

Sretno!

----------


## Jolica30

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene medu vas, novi smo u mpo vodama, tj.tek krecemo, dobila sam od svog ginekologa uputnicu za vinogradsku za humanu reprodukciju, dali se trebam narucivati za pregled i kako to sad dalje ide? Sto uopce ocekivati prvi put tamo? Hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## happymom

Hi, Jolica...
Ja sam nova forumu ali imam par postupaka iza sebe.
E sada...nazoves 01 3787689, i narucis se na konzultacije. Trebas Papa Test, cervikalne briseve, krvnu grupu od sebe i supruga, nalaz spermiograma, markere na Hepatitis od sebe i supruha , spolne hormone....To ce ti sve dr. reci i dati spisak pretraga.
Ovisno o pretragama i misljenja lijecnika ce odrediti u kakav i postupak ides. Aih, IVF, ICSI....

Naoruzaj se strpljenjem jer ako ces trebati na stimulaciju, morati ces cekati na listu lijekova najmanje 6 mj...a ako ides u prirodnjak onda odmah sa prvim ciklusom mozes i u postupak.

Nadam se da ti je ovo malo pomoglo....ako bilo sto trebas tu sam.
Pozzz

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala puno na odgovoru happymom , idem ionako gore kod endokrinologa pa ću navratiti vidjeti za kad se mogu naručiti. Vidim ima dosta pretraga za obavljanje, koliko vam je trebalo da skupite sve nalaze? pozz  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Pozdrav cure,da li je potrebna uputnica za konzultacije ili se moze narucit telefonski ?
Zna li netko koliko se ceka u vinogradskoj za vadenje spolnih hormona?
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Medeja

Hormone vadiš na Vuku Vrhovcu. Dođeš od 2-4 dana ciklusa gore i doneseš uputnicu. A drugu turu hormona vadiš od 22-24dc. Koliko se sjećam.
U Vinogradskoj se za konzultacije naručuješ telefonom, a kad dođeš tamo onda dpredaš uputnicu.
Uputnica je potrebna i za uzv. Najbolje je kod soc.gin. uzeti sve moguće uputnice da ti nešto ne nedostaje.

----------


## snelly85

Na vuk vrhovcu se ne ceka za vadenje hormona?
Kaj napravit ako 3-4 dc pada za vikend?
Da li se hormoni vade i vikendom?

----------


## bubekica

> Na vuk vrhovcu se ne ceka za vadenje hormona?
> Kaj napravit ako 3-4 dc pada za vikend?
> Da li se hormoni vade i vikendom?


dobro je naruciti se unaprijed, barem 1dc. iako ako dodjes vaditi na blef, ne zamjeraju  :Smile: 
vikendom se ne vade hormoni, mogu se vaditi 3-5dc.

----------


## Medeja

Ja se nisam naručivala, samo sam se pojavila. Pravila sam se glupa. Normalno da su me primili. Odmah sam došla na red, sve bilo gotovi za 15min. Najdulje je trajalo traženje vene.  :Raspa:

----------


## Jolica30

Puno hvala happymom na odgovoru, daj mi reci molim te koliko vam je trebalo otprilike da skupite sve nalaze? dali se većina može odraditi u jednom dolasku u Zg osim hormona?

----------


## BillieJean

> BillieJean, baš je lijepo vidjeti neki poznati nick, sjećam se da smo u isto vrijeme čekale betu kad smo ostale T 
> Da ti probam odgovoriti...
> 
> Morat ćete ponovo raditi obradu - hormone, cervikalne briseve, markere, spermiogram, bakteriologiju ejakulata. Mi sad bili prvi put u Vg u postupku, nalaze sam imala oko 6 mjeseci stare sa VV-a jer smo nakon trudnoće tamo odradili jedan neuspješan postupak i započeli još jedan koji je prekinut nakon par dana. Sve nalaze su nam normalno priznali, jedino smo još tu bakteriologiju ejakulata morali napraviti. 
> 
> Lista čekanja za stimulirani ti je cca 6 mjeseci ali u prirodnjak / polustimulirani možeš ranije.
> 
> Folikulometrije baš jesu u nezgodno vrijeme da nema šanse da stigneš na posao (osim ako radiš popodne), ja sam bila uzela godišnji, ali dobra vijest ti je da na doznaci za bolovanje više ne piše šifra dg zbog koje si na bolovanju.
> 
> Sretno!


Draga Kitty, oprosti što mi je toliko trebalo da odgovorim. Nisam baš često na forumu, nisam se još prešaltala u mpo vode, čak ni mislima, ne u potpunosti - tek malo ispipavam situaciju. Da, sjećam se da smo skupa čekale betu  :Smile:  

Hvala ti puno na odgovoru! Dakle, ne ginu nam ponovno sve pretrage  :Sad:  Aj bar čujem da su ukinuli ono glupo psihološko savjetovanje  :Razz: 

Zašto ste se prebacili sa VV? Ja čak razmišljam da se prebacim pak možda i tamo, jer sam negdje pročitala informaciju da su folikulometrije ujutro rano (u 7 već), što bi mi odgovaralo više radi posla, odnosno ne bih morala uzimati BO i tijekom folikulometrije, a ovako ću morati. Je li istina to za folikulom. na VV?

A samo prebacivanje, je li to problem, ipak u jednoj bolnici (valjda) imaju neku tvoju "povijest" ili to nema nikakve veze? Ma da, kaj ja pričam, kakva povijest, pa nemaju kompjutere ni niš :D

A to su odlične vijesti da nema šifre BO na doznakama, uopće to nisam znala/primjetila  :Smile:  znači baš nikakava šifra nije - ni da se vidi da je ginekološki nešto?

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, jel postoji mogućnost (jel koja od vas tako išla) da folikulometrije radi netko drugi, odnosno privatno negdje (bilo bi najbolje ako neki od dr-a u VG ima svoju privatnu ordinaciju), a onda da se u VG dođe na punkciju i transfer? I da se  dobiju lijekovi u VG i štoperica, dakle sve osim folikulometrija?

----------


## BillieJean

Koji su uopće liječnici sad na humanoj?

----------


## Medeja

Tomić je najčešće, Kuna i Bolanča.
Na jednoj mi je folikulometriji bio Grbavac.

----------


## BillieJean

Znaci ista ekipa  :Wink:

----------


## stela10

VG na godišnjem do 17.08.

----------


## Inesz

*Radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike*
Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## Jolica30

Pozdrav, u petak idemo na prvi pregled u vinogradsku, recite molim vas  dali su i vaši muževi išli sa vama i dali su i oni potrebni na konzultacijama taj prvi put?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure pozdrav svima, eto mi odradili prvi pregled, na pregledu je bio prof.Kuna. Jako ljubazan i dobar. Dobili popis pretraga, uputnice su vec u rukama. Ja sam za sve pretrage dobila da obavim u vg. Sretna i puna pozitive jer se napokon nesto dogada. Napravljen je prvi korak prema mojoj maloj srecici koja me sigurno negdje ceka  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Još vas samo molim da mi netko kaže dali sad sa tim uputnicama idem preko centralnog naručivanja, tj.šaljem mail pa će mi oni dati termin ili zovem labos da me naruče? imate li možda br na koji se zove? unaprijed puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Jolica, za broj laboratorija ti ne znam, ali probaj preko centralnog naručivanja.
I spermiogram ako ste to dobili za obaviti morati češ obaviti u Petrovoj jer VG to ne radi (bar nisu početkom ove godine kad smo mi išli u postupak).
Ako ti u Vg bude predugo za čekati raspitaj se za Vuk Vrhovac (za hormone i AMH), tamo nisam nikad dulje od 3 tjedna čekala za pretrage. Markeri za hepatitis i HIV ti se rade u Petrovoj 3 (Zavod za transfuziju). Tamo se ne trebaš naručivati već samo dođite sa uputnicama (kad je za postupak MPO naruđba ne treba). A briseve i papu obaviš kod svojeg ginekologa. 
Eto, nadam se da će ti nešto od ovih informacija koristiti.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala Lotta ali ja sam sve uputnice dobila za vinogradsku, cak i za briseve a ne kod svog dr. Dali onda uopce to sve mogu tamo obaviti ili? Za spermiogram znam da ide u petrovoj ali ovo sto ja vadim sve mi je ginic napisao da idem u vg.

----------


## Lotta81

Aha. Onda odi kako su ti rekli. Mi smo sve te pretrage obavljali u 2. mjesecu ove godine ovako kako sam ti napisala. 
To je onda nešto novo da sve možeš obaviti kod njih, što je zapravo i dobro jer bar nema šetanja okolo.
Sretno.

----------


## Jolica30

Puno ti hvala, nazvat cu ja vg pa cu vidjeti sto ce oni reci. Ugl, bitno da smo krenuli, nesto se dogada  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Pozdrav cure, imam pitanje. Moj ginekolog mi je sve uputnice ispisao za vg, sad kad sam poslala uputnice na centralno ispada da samo hormone mogu obaviti kod njih a ostatak petrova i vv.Obzirom ds mi je problem doci do ginica i tesko ga je uhvatiti jer je u ordinaciji maksimalno dva sata zanima me dali ste negdje vadile te nalaze privatno i koliko to kosta?

----------


## Medeja

A što to točno moraš sve napraviti?

----------


## Jolica30

Sve pretrage za daljni dogovor za mpo, bili smo na prvom pregledu i dobili popis pretraga. Znaci: kg, rh, hbs ag, anti hcv, hiv1, hiv2, vdrl, tsh, amh, brisevi. Znaci samo hormone mogu u vg a meni je moj dr sve uputnice dao za vg. Danas me zvali da to ide na vv i petrovu.

----------


## Medeja

Brisevi privatno ti dođu oko 1000 kuna, a za sve ove ostale pretrage zaista ti se ne isplati raditi u privatnim laboratorijima jer svaka dođe oko 200-250 kuna.
Pošalji mejl Breyer laboratoriju pa pitaj točnu cijenu.

Jesi li radila hsg iliti prohodnost jajovoda?
Privatno ti je oko 2000 kuna.

Na tvom bih mjestu nazvala opet gina i tražila nove uputnice bez da piše na koju bolnicu idu.
Neka to napiše kad stigne pa makar išla i njegovoj zamjeni ako njega ne možeš uhvatiti.

Nemoj bacati pare bzvz.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala, gledala sam cijene i da bolje je opet ispocetka. Prohodnost jajovoda nisam radila, za sada dr u zg nije rekao da treba. Krenuli smo uzbudeni i puni elana i onda sad sve ispocetka od uputnica do narucivanja. Puno ti hvala na pomoci. Novi smo u mpo vodama pa je valjda prvi put najgore kad neznas ni kamo ni sta.

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam radila sve svoje postupke u Vg i trebat ćeš raditi hsg. Bez iznimke.
Sretno u postupcima, nadam se da ćete ubrzo uspjeti u svojem naumu.
Kuna je meni vodio sve postupke, ali i Tomić je bio koji put.
U dobrim si rukama.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala na lijepim zeljama, nadam se da cemo i mi uskoro imati nasu malu srecicu u rukama. Sto se tice dr.Kune ovako na prvu sam zadovoljna, dobar i ugodan, sve nam je objasnio i razgovarao sa nama.

----------


## Medeja

Da, on je super i dosta strpljiv.
Ali kako je i pročelnik odjela ginekologije zaista je rijetko u humanoj.

Uglavnom je Tomić tamo.
Ali budi bez brige.
Tomić je šutljiv, ali jako dobar ginekolog i stručnjak.
Meni je radio i punkciju i embriotransfer u dobitnom ciklusu.
Druge punkcije je radio Bolanča, a inseminacije Kuna.
Ajme, zvučim kao posvuduša, ali tako je to.

I meni je drago što gore nema ginekologinja jer ne volim kada me žena pregledava.

Ugl, svi su gore izvrsni. Od sestre do embriologinja.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Pozzz...zanima me dali se sve one pretrage na trombofiliju mogu raditi u Vinograds.??

----------


## maca2

*Jolica30* - ne znam koju tm ima dijagnozu, ali ako je spremiogram loš i zahtjeva obavezno IVF ili ICSI (u našem slučaju samo ICSI dolazi u obzir) onda ne traže da radiš HSG jer nema smisla...govorim iz osobnog iskustva u Vinogradskoj jer sam tamo odradila prirodnjake (osim ako se zadnjih godina nije nešto promijenilo).

----------


## Lotta81

Jolica ispast će ti puno ako budeš privatno radila. Radije to obavi preko Hzzo-a. Mi smo ti to sve radili u 2 mjesecu ove godine tak da su ti to ok informacije (nisu stare). Nek ti tvoj gin ponovo da uputnice. Mi smo ti sve s tvog popisa uspjeli obaviti u mjesec dana.
Hormoni - ako ti je dugo čekati u Vg odi na Vuk Vrhovac ( čekali smo 3 tjedna od kad smo se naručili)
Markeri na hepatitis i hiv  i krvna grupa - Zavod za transfuziju - Petrova 3 ( to nije petrova bolnica, zavod ti je malo niže niz ulicu) - ne trebaš se naručivati ako je za mpo postupak odmah si na redu
Brisevi i papa - tvoj ginekolog, ali ako dugo čekaš odi privatno
spermiogram - Petrova bolnica, čeka se mjesec dana na red

Bilo mi je čudno kada si rekla da Vg radi sve jer nikad nisu.  U svakom slučaju sretno.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala lotta, ja nisam imala pojma, obzirom da mi je moj gin dao sve za vg ja sam mislila da sve mogu tamo obaviti. Ugl, u vg se trenutno ne narucuje za hormone tako da samo dodes od 2-5 dana, spermiogram smo naruceni vec 21.9, jos jedino kg i rh i briseve. Ipak se sve dosta odvija a to mi je bitno jer zelimo sta prije vidjeti sto ne stima i kako dalje.

----------


## dazler

cure gdje ste radile AMH?

----------


## tanatana

Ja u poliklinici Sunce. Mislim da je tamo bilo među jeftinijima.

----------


## dazler

Tanatana koliko novaca?

----------


## tanatana

Oko 350 kn.
Ima negdje u Zg-u nešto jeftinije od 350kn pa do 600 kn. Ja sam to gledala prije par mjeseci kad sam vadila AMH. Iz Vž-a sam i Sunce je ispalo najpovoljnije.

----------


## Lotta81

Dazler Amh možeš vaditi na uputnicu u Vuku Vrhovcu.

----------


## tanatana

Lotta, što znači na uputnicu? Da se onda ne plaća?
Meni su rekli da AMH ne mogu vaditi na uputnicu već se pretraga obavlja samo uz plaćanje.
Naravno, moja opća ginekologica mi može dati uputnicu, ali crnu, znači s plaćanjem.

----------


## dazler

Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure, ja sam dobila uputnicu za amh, znači da se može obaviti i bez plaćanja. Rekli su mi da vuk vrhovec i merkur rade tu pretragu. 

Maca2 neznamo još kod koga je problem, sada smo tek krenuli, moramo izvaditi sve nalaze pa nazad kod dr u vg da se vidi u čemu je problem.

----------


## Optimist

AMH se moze vaditi na uputnicu bez placanja na VV, koji spada pod Merkur.

----------


## Lotta81

tanatana, optimist je sve lijepo rekla. 
Cure, za sve se dobro raspitajte na više mjesta jer zašto nešto plaćati što ide preko hzzo-a (kojeg svi plaćamo).

----------


## buble

samo da se prijavim na temu  :utezi: 
krećemo drugi put u avanturu

----------


## tanatana

Hvala vam cure. Meni su rekli da si to moram sama financirati. I zvala sam svoju opću ginekologicu i ona mi je rekla da mi ne može dati uputnicu, da to nema. Može mi dati crnu tako da imam papir što si trebam vaditi. Uglavnom, moja gin. je stvarno susretljiva sa svime od prvog dana i vjerujem da ni ona nije znala da se može. Reći ću joj za drugi put da zna. I stvarno, nekad me to sve toliko naljuti, pa koga sve to moram nazvati da dobijem ispravnu informaciju. Ko da sam došla na šalter u našoj državnoj administraciji  :Smile:  Svi dobivaju plaću, a na svakom šalteru ti drugačije kažu.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure, molim pomoć, naime ja uopće ne kužim to spajanje bolnica, netko je napisao danas da vv spada pod merkur, ja se naručivala za amh i tsh, prvo u njihovom odgovoru se nigdje ne spominje i amh nego samo termin za tsh ( nadam se da ću obaviti oboje odjednom )a drugo na tom njihovom papiru mi piše merkur, adresa zajčeva...kamo ja sad na kraju idem?? Dali trebam na vv ili merkur u tom terminu kada sam naručena?

----------


## Medeja

Vuk Vrhovac nije zasebna bolnica nego je jedna od klinika koja spada pod bolnicu Merkur.
Sve ti je to jedan veliki kompleks/zgrada.

Google is your friend

http://www.kb-merkur.hr/index.php?op...=88&Itemid=240

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala, mozda ispada glupo sto neznam takve stvari ali nisam iz zg, a i nisam nikada isla po bolnicama osim u vg.

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam iz Zg-a pa je i meni na početku sve to bilo čudno.
Niti ja se nisam kužila u bolnice, pogubila se sto puta, ali uspjela.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure sutra idem u zg u petrovu vaditi hormone, odmah bi htjela obaviti i krvnu grupu i rh, dali postoji šansa obzirom da se grozim vađenja krvi da ih zamolim da mi one izvade pa samo odnesem na transfuzijski?

----------


## Lotta81

> Cure sutra idem u zg u petrovu vaditi hormone, odmah bi htjela obaviti i krvnu grupu i rh, dali postoji šansa obzirom da se grozim vađenja krvi da ih zamolim da mi one izvade pa samo odnesem na transfuzijski?


Probaj pitati, ali mislim da neće htjeti.  Al vjeruj mi nije ništa strašno, bila i kod jednih i kod drugih i svi bi izvadili krv za taj čas ( a ja sam zbilja specijalac po tom pitanju jer mi uvijek teško nađu žilu, ali oni su zaista to odradili brzo i bezbolno.

----------


## Jolica30

Lotta pitala sam ja i bi one ali kazu da su tako znale vaditi vec pa ovi na zavodu za transfuziju bace to jer zele svoju krv. Ugl, prezivjeh, sestra u labosu u petrovoj je divna,ni osjetila nisam. Uostalom cula sam da su neku zenu uputile na vv bez narucivanja pa se i ja napravila luda i uspjela obaviti i to. Definitivno se AMH ne naplacuje na crvenu uputnicu.

----------


## Tomek1221

Pozdrav.nakon neuspjesnih 3 puta na s.duhu krenuli smo u vinogradsku.u pet izvadjena 6 kom jajsca zvali jucer svih 6 je oplodjeno.danas bi trebali zvat oko 10 ujutro da nam kazu dali je sutra transfer ali naravno dali nam krivi broj moba.jel ima ko dobar broj ili nesto di se moze dobit labaratorij?broj koji imam je 0993787597 ali taj broj se ne koristi

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Gabi25

0993787125, doduše taj broj je bio aktualan prije par godina ali ništa te ne košta probati. Ili ste se snašli u međuvremenu?

----------


## Tomek1221

E puno ti hvala dobili smo ih na taj broj  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tomek1221

sutra u 10:30 vracaju 3 komada

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> sutra u 10:30 vracaju 3 komada
> 
> Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk


Na temelju cega su donijeli odluku o transferu 3 embrija?

----------


## Tomek1221

Kako mislis na temelju cega?svaki put kad smo isli na transfer su vracali 2 ili 3 ovisno kolko je bilo dobrih

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Kako mislis na temelju cega?svaki put kad smo isli na transfer su vracali 2 ili 3 ovisno kolko je bilo dobrih
> 
> Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk


Prema vazecem zakonu iz 2012-e vracanje 3 embrija dozvoljeno je samo u odredjenim okolnostima pa pitam koja je kod vas u pitanju...

----------


## Tomek1221

A znat cemo sutra najbolje  :Smile:  samo onda radje neka vrate 2 min nego da ih zamrzavaju.jer kolki je postotak oplodnje sa odmrznutim jajascima  :Sad: 

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Kako mislis na temelju cega?svaki put kad smo isli na transfer su vracali 2 ili 3 ovisno kolko je bilo dobrih
> 
> Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk


Koliko kuzim, kod tebe bi onda bili smrznuti embriji, ne jajasca, s embrijima su sanse malo manje nego sa svjezima, daleko vise nego sa smrznutim jajnim stanicama.

Kakogod -sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

hvala  :Smile:  javim kolko je vraceno 

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tomek1221

vracene 2 stanice jedna 6 jedna 8 stanicna 11 milimetara.sad me zanima kada bi trebalo doc do implatacije ako dodje?

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tomek1221

niko?

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Kako to mislis 11mm?


Što se nakon transfera događa u maternici?

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina





Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:



0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## Gabi25

Pretpostavljam da 11 mm označava debljinu endometrija, ne znam na sta bi se drugi odnosilo.

----------


## Tomek1221

da  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog PAP5300DUO koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## snelly85

Bok cure,jel netko zna koji je princip narucivanja za hsg u vinogradskoj?
Na koji broj telefona se narucuje?

----------


## snelly85

Cure moze pomoc,igrom slucaja konzultacije mi padaju na 1.dc,imat cu i gotove nalaze briseva.Da li je moguce da taj ciklus dr pristane napravit hsg?jel netko imao takvo iskustvo s obzirom da je dosao samo na konzultacije ili se ipak ceka drugi ciklus?
ako je hsg uredan jel moguce isti mjesec ic na folikulometriju pa na aih?
Znam da previse pitam i da ce mi to sve dr rec ali zanimaju me iskustva.
Moj muz ima jako los sgram i trenutno pijem antibiotike zbog bakterije u ejakulatu.Jel moguce da zbog loseg sgrama doktor odbije napravit
 hsg?
Hvala na odgovorima  :Kiss:

----------


## snelly85

Bila sam na konzultacijama kod dr.Tomica.Preporucen nam je jedino ivf/icsi zbog loseg s grama.Doktor smatra da nema smisla radit hsg i gubit vrijeme na aih.Rekao mi je da se javim sestri da me stavi na listu za ljekova za 3.mj.
Jos samo trebam obavit hormone i rekao mi je da se onda javim za pregled.Sada ja ne znam kada zvati?Prvi dan ciklusa ili prije cim stignu nalazi?

----------


## dazler

> Bila sam na konzultacijama kod dr.Tomica.Preporucen nam je jedino ivf/icsi zbog loseg s grama.Doktor smatra da nema smisla radit hsg i gubit vrijeme na aih.Rekao mi je da se javim sestri da me stavi na listu za ljekova za 3.mj.
> Jos samo trebam obavit hormone i rekao mi je da se onda javim za pregled.Sada ja ne znam kada zvati?Prvi dan ciklusa ili prije cim stignu nalazi?


Nazovi ponovno gore i pitaj,svi
su dobri i dragi i odgovorit će ti na sva pitanja,ne trebaš se bojati nazvati kad imaš nedoumicu
Sretnooo

----------


## Medeja

Hormone sam ja vadila na VV, nabaviš uputnicu i pojaviš se na te određene dane (od 2.-5.dc i 21.dc, koliko se sjećam).
Priznaju ti te nalaze s VV, tako da nemaš brige.
Sretno!

Planirate li kakav slabo stimulirani ivf u međuvremenu ili čekaš do 3.mjeseca punu stimulaciju?

----------


## snelly85

Nije doktor u detalje spominjao sta cemo prvo,vjerojatno cemo se to dogovorit na pregledu.Ja bih htjela odradit prvo ivf/icsi u prirodnom ciklusu ili eventualno blagi stimulirani.Sve to zbog zdravstvenih razloga,imam hiper i epilepsiju i uz sve to nizak amh.Amh mi je prije 1,5 godinu bio svega 4.0  :Sad: .Koliko sam shvatila prema vasim iskustvima ja spadam pod low respondere,a procitala sam da i zbog stitnjace ne smijem uzimat klomifen?!Uz sve to i ovi hormoni koji se uzimaju utjecu na nivo lijeka u krvi koje uzimam zbog epi.
Sad sam bas oduzila sa objasnjenjima ali nekako me strah ima li za mene uopce nade?!Ako ima ovdje netko sa slicnom dijagnozom voljela bi da mi se javi da razmjenimo iskustva,a i savjeti vas ostalih cura mi puno znace.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Dali se u vinogradskoj treba naručiti za vadenje hormona (2-5  dan ) i koliko se cekaju nalazi?? Hvala

----------


## Jolica30

Bok svima, sutra trebam u vg na kontrolni pregled sa svim nalazima i sad tek vidjeh da mi je na uputnici sestra napisala ginekologija i opstetricija a ne humana reprodukcija kao zadnji put, dali će stvarati gore problem oko toga? Problem je što mi je moj socijal.ginić udaljen 35 km od mene i nemogu to otići promjeniti.

----------


## Jolica30

dalmatinka ja kad sam zvala prije mjesec dana rekli su da ne treba ali obzirom da sam imala i nekih hormona koje u vg ne vade ipak sam otišla u petrovu.

----------


## Black Girl

Boj cure, nova sam na forumu. Evo mi skupljamo nalaze, čekam još samo briseve, odradili markere, spermiogram, hormone.. A za to vrijeme trebamo odlučiti u koju ćemo kliniku. Mislim da će izbor biti Vinogradska. Pa ako može par informacija.. Koliko se dugo čeka na prve konzultacije, a koliko nakon toga na IVF? Inseminacije ćemo zasigurno preskočiti, jer imam samo jedan jajovod koji je neprohodan. Vidim po nekim postovima iz 2013. da je jedna forumašica dogovorila da folikulometrije obavi u svom mjestu.. Je li to i dalje moguće? Ako ne, možete li mi otprilike reći koliko traje sam proces, od 1. folikulometrije do transfera. Pošto bih onda trebala uzet bolovanje za sve dane, a ne znam ni je li to moguće. Do Zg ne mog putovati svaki dan, jer sam udaljena 200 km.. Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Black Girl

Imam još jedno pitanje.. Pročitala sam sad cijelu temu, pa vidim da se postupci s klomifenom računaju kao stimulirani. Ja imam PCOS i anovulaciju. To znači da bih imala pravo samo na 4 postupka, pošto svakako trebam nekakvu stimulaciju?

----------


## Jolica30

Bok Black girl, i ja sam relativno nova ali evo na prve konzultacije smo cekali 10 dana a za ivf, tj.na listu za lijekove smo upisani u trecem mjesecu 2016.

----------


## Black Girl

Kad se naručuje za prve konzulatacije, jel treba voditi računa o danu ciklusa? Jel rade odmah i ultrazvuk ili samo pregledaju nalaze?

----------


## Black Girl

Jolica 30, vidim da ste prve konzultacije obavili još u 8. mjesecu. Pa baš mi se onda čini dugo čekanje na lijekove.. To je 7 mjeseci.. Zar su tolike liste?

----------


## Jolica30

Da prve konzultacije smo odradili u 8. mj, ali smo skupljali nalaze, a nismo iz zgb pa dok sam to sve prikupila i dobila postom isli smo evo 28.10 na drugi pregled da se vidi gdje je problem. E sad ako si iz zgb vjerovatno ces puno brze izvaditi sve potrebno. U biti ispada nekih 4.mj cekanja na lijekove.

----------


## Jolica30

Sada tek vidim i drugu tvoju poruku, meni su samo pogledali nalaze, nikakav uzv nisu radili.

----------


## Black Girl

Aha, vi ste tek utvrđivali što ne štima. Mi većinu nalaza imamo, znamo točno što je problem. Znamo da i inseminacije otpadaju, dakle direkt upis za IVF. Nisamo ni mi iz Zg. Valjda će nam priznat nalaze koje smo povadili do sada. Brisevi, PAPA, spolni hormoni i hormoni štitnjače, krvna grupa, markeri za hepatitis, sifilis, HIV, spermiogram. Odradila i HSG i laparoskopiju.. Možda budu još što tražili. Ali valjda će nas odmah staviti na listu, pa da odradimo potrebno u međuveremenu..Valjda.. Nema kod nas puno mogućnosti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Sretno vam, neka se sto prije preselis na podforum trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Black girl ako vam jos moze pomoci info da meni nisu u redu brisevi ali smo svejedno stavljeni na listu za ivf a to sredujem u hodu.

----------


## Jolica30

Mene zanima dali se u vg općenito za punkciju  js dobije anestezija ili ovisi o brroju js? I dali postoji mogućnost da tražiš anesteziju sam? Imam nizak prag tolerancije na bol, ne podnosim ni vađenje krvi i želim znati što očekivati? Ako želi koja reći koji je recimo stupanj boli? slično vađenju krvi , jače od toga??

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam za 4 folikula tražila i dobila anesteziju. Mislim da nema tu problema.
Imala sam tri punkcije, uvijek sam uspavana i lijepo se odmorila.
Druga je stvar što me dva dana poslije utroba razarala. I ja imam nizak prag boli.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala medeja na odg, sve ovisi kako cu reagirati na lijekove, ako dodem do punkcije js, definitivno cu pitati za anesteziju.  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Svakako pitaj, sreća je naša što to nude u Vg jer, recimo na VV nema anestezije.
Ne znam kako bih to ja naživo, pogotovo u zadnjem postupku kada sam imala 20 folikula.
Držim fige da dođeš do anestezije i da dobijete lijepe embrijiće pa i bejbije.  :Wink: 

Ja sam baš danas u Vg bila na kontroli, srela i embriologinju i Tomića i lijepo s njima popričala, dragi su i jako sretni čim vide da su uspjeli.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala, mi krećemo prvi puta i puni smo očekivanja, nadamo se da će upaliti od prve ali znamo da to nije uvijek baš tako...da i meni je jako drago da postoji anestezija jer neznam kako bih ja to, ali zbog našeg malog sunca spremni smo na sve.. Sva sreća je što su i u vg svi jako ljubazni, dr.Tomić mi je malo čudan ali relativno ok, za razliku od dr.Kune ne priča puno  :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Istina, Kuna će reći sve čak i ako ga ne pitaš, ali Tomić je isto veliki stručnjak, šutljiv, ali sam ga ja uvijek ispitivala i on bi mi uvijek sve odgovarao i objašnjavao.
Obojica su veliki stručnjaci i uvijek sam im vjerovala. I nisu pogriješili sa stimulacijom u zadnjem postupku.

Ma meni su ti gore svi dragi, stvarno su ugodni i olakšaju ti svu tu muku koju prolaziš.

Ja sam ti gore imala pet postupaka i čekaju me smrzlići, ali tebi želim da se uhvati isprve.  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Tomić je pionir Ivf-a u Hrvatskoj, Kuna u mpo-u ima puno, puno manje iskustva od Tomića. 

Anestezija se može dobiti, samo tražite.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala vam puno cure, uz sve što prolazimo lakše je kada su svi ok i dragi i kada znaš da možeš dobiti anesteziju, nije potrebno mučenje još dodatno  :Smile:

----------


## ktina

Pozdrav svima....Jel ide koja od vas u 12 mjesecu po lijekove? Mi idemo treći put i nadam se da ćemo napokon dobiti svoj mali smotuljak.

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno svima!~~~~~~

molim vas, pratite malo i ovu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88605-%...83#post2818783

----------


## Jolica30

Drage moje daj mi recite dali vi same zovete za lijekove ili vas sestra zove? ja sam upisana u 3.mj za lijekove a onak zbunjena od svega toga nisam pitala takve stvari...

----------


## dazler

Jolica

dođeš gore par dana prije menge sa uputnicom za pregled(nekad traže,nekada ne) i doktor ti odredi točno kakva će stimulacija biti,pa onda i dobiješ lijekove (obično se počneš pikati 2 dan ciklusa)
Kada već ideš kod socijalnog ginića po uputnicu za pregled,neka ti napiše i uputnicu za folikulometriju i uputnicu za IVF ambulantno liječenje (pazi da na uputnici piše D2-bolničko liječenje) i onda si pokrivena za cijeli postupak

----------


## snelly85

Curke,bila sam na konzultacijama u preporucen nam je ivf/icsija sam na prvi pregled i uzv narucena 16.3 kod dr.T.Meni ce tada it

----------


## snelly85

ups otisla poruka.Dakle 16.3 ce mi biti 11.dc,a ja sam mislila ovaj mjesec odradit prirodni ivf jer sam na listi za lijekove u 3.mj.
Kaj mislite,jel to prekasno za uzv u prirodnom ciklusu?
ili ako netko ima iskustva da li dr.T pristaje na prirodne dok se cekaju lijekovi?Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Medeja

Ti uvijek možeš doći kod njega na razgovor mjesec prije pa ga pitati. Ne grize.
Ali kako već sada možeš znati koji ćeš dan ciklusa niti u 3. mjesecu?

----------


## Jolica30

Snelly onda se u 3. mj druzimo gore... Znaci u pravilu ne cekate da vas oni sami zovu za lijekove nego se javite par dana prije gore za detaljan dogovor.

----------


## Jolica30

I meni je sestra rekla da kada sredim briseve da se javim za prirodni a dr nije spominjao tu mogucnost..

----------


## snelly85

jao tek sad vidimda sam krivo napisala.idem napregled 16.11 ....

----------


## snelly85

jolica30 da onda se druzimo u 3.mj  :Smile:  ni meni dr.t na konzulticijama nije spominjao prirodnjak ali pretpostavljam da nece samo cekat 3.mj...mislim ,nemam kaj izgubit,bolje probat i prirodnjak nego skrstenih ruku sjedit....

----------


## Jolica30

Da, ja se trenutno borim sa ureaplasmom i jos nisam rascistila u glavi dali cu u prirodnjak jer neznam dali se isplati, kod hormona svasta nesto, neredoviti ciklusi, dijabetes, mm los sgram  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

ja imam suprotan problem i nisam rascistila sa sobom .Drazi su mi prirodnjaci nego stimulirani  zbog mojih dijagnoza (epi i hiper) stimulacije su rizicne.Uz to imam i nizak amh 5.5 pa po tome spadam u low respondere tj kod mene stimulacija nema smisla.Naravno i mm ima katastrofa sgram.Ali necu trcat pred rudo,probat cu prirodnjak pa cu do 3.mj valjda se skockat sta dalje.A za tebe mislim da je najbolje se rijesit bakterije pa onda u prirodni postupak i sto cisto da ne sjedis dok cekas lijekove.

----------


## Lotta81

Jolica, za lijekove se javiš obično tjedan dana prije menstruacije. Nazoveš sestru i za par dana dati će ti termin. Tada češ doći na konzultacije i dobiti češ lijekove. 
Inače za sve što ti nije jasno, nazovi sestru i pitaj. Ok su svi tamo gore i uvijek će ti odgovoriti na sve št te zanima. Jedino je dr. Tomić šutljiv, ali ako ga pitaš na sve će ti odgovoriti.

----------


## snelly85

i ja sam na listi za 3.mj.Ali kod mene je situacija a jedna mjesecnica dolazi pocetkom 3mj,a sljedeca krajem 3 mj.Kada se ja onda trebam javit?Pretpostavljam da moram pricekat ovaj ciklus koji je krajem mjeseca?

----------


## Medeja

Nazovi ih krajem drugoga i reci da početkom trećega moraš dobiti m.
Uvijek im dođe nova pošiljka početkom mjeseca zako da ti je to taman.

----------


## Medeja

> jao tek sad vidimda sam krivo napisala.idem napregled 16.11 ....


Hihihi, još ja čitam i mislim si kako ti to možeš znati toliko unaprijed...

----------


## snelly85

Hvala cure  :Smile:  zlatne ste  :Smile:  jos samo drzite fige da 16.11 nije prekasno da dr pristane na prirodnjak....

----------


## Jolica30

Snelly pun ti je inbox, nemogu ti poslati poruku  :Smile:

----------


## Black Girl

Cure, prilikom narucivanja na prve konzultacije moram li imati uputnicu ili je mogu uzet i naknadno? Koja uputnica treba za taj prvi put? I trebam li reci kod kojeg doktora zelim? 

Jolica, ni meni nevaljaju brisevi. Imam streptokok. Popila sam klavocin i ponovila bris. Cekam do srijede nalaz, ali bih, cak i da ne valja, otisla na konzultacije. Ako ne rade oko toga problem sa stavljanjem na listu, mislim da nema smisla gubit vrijeme kad se moze rjesavat dok cekam postupak..

----------


## Jolica30

Black girl moras imati uputnicu, ja nisam govorila kod koga zelim jer to sve ovisi kada te naruce koji dr taj dan radi. Meni je prvi put bio Kuna a sada Tomic.  Meni je na uputnici pisalo ginekologija- kontrolni pregled.

----------


## Black Girl

Jel trebam onda tu uputnicu slati mailom? Posto nisam iz zg.. Znaci ginekologija, ja sam mislila da ide na humanu reprodukciju

----------


## marinab1304

Cure evo malo podrske i od mene. Dugo me nije bilo ovdje  :Sad: 
Ovaj mjesec i mi krecemo po nasu drugu mrvicu. Nadam se da cemo ovaj put imati vise srece.
Drzim fige svima. Puno strpljenja, zivaca i srece zelim.  :Kiss:

----------


## Jolica30

Black girl, nazoves gore kod sestre, ona ce te naruciti.  Tako sam ja, obzirom da sam isla sa nalazima na pregled, pisalo je ginekologija kontrolni pregled.  Prvi put kada smo isli bez dijagnoze pisalo je humana rep.

----------


## Black Girl

Za prve konzultacije zovem na 01/3787 689 ili?

----------


## Jolica30

Da taj  :Smile:

----------


## Black Girl

Narucila sam se za konzultacije. Sestra mi je rekla da dođem s uputnicom za pregled na humanu reprodukciju. E sad, ne mogu se sjetiti jel spominjala ultrazvuk. Jel ga rade uopce?

----------


## buble

za prvi put su samo konzultacije bez uzv

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ja kad sam bila prvi put na konzultacijama, dr B mi je obavio i UZV  :Smile:

----------


## Black Girl

Obavila sam konzultacije, u 1. mjesecu blago stimulirani s klomifenom, zbog anovulacije, a u 4. stimulirani. Mi smo sve nalaze prikupili do konzultacija, pa doktor nije ništa više tražio. Jedino sad nešto razmišljam što je s brisevima. Trebaju li se oni ponoviti pred sam postupak? Moji su od 10.mjeseca

----------


## snelly85

Black girl napisala sam ti u pp da je njima bitno a nalazi u vrijeme postupka nisu stariji od 6.mj
Tak da za ovaj postupak u 1.mj ce vrijedit ali za onaj u 4.mj ne.

----------


## snelly85

tak su meni rekli da je tak za sve nalaze.Papa ,hormoni,markeri.....samo rh grupa ne treba sto je logicno  :Smile: 
Znaci svakih 6.mj jovo nanovo  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Hm...meni dr T nije spominjao da moram vaditi nalaze ponovno prije ivf-a u 3.mj...ni vrag da stvarno moramo to sve vaditi nanovo svakih 6 mjeseci???  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:

----------


## snelly85

a meni je vidis bas on to trazio i jos mi podcrtao di to pise na onoj listi pretraga.
jer kaze on meni prije 6mj mozda niste imali hiv,a mozda u meduvremenu ste se zarazili.
malo mi je falilo da mu se u daxu ne pocnem smijat hahahhaha
a kaj ces  :Smile: 
ti pitaj i daj boze da ne treba jos i ta gnjavaza

----------


## Black Girl

Jel zna netko sigurno kako vode klomifenski postupak? Kao prirodni ili stimulirani? Ja nemam ovulaciju zbog PCOS, pa je doktor rekao da ćemo u 1. mjesecu na blago stimulirani klomifenom, a u 4. na punu stimulaciju. Ja sam već bila prije na klomifenu i dobila uvijek samo 1 folikul. Ako vode klomifenski kao stimulirani, mislim da mi se ne isplati potrošiti 1 postupak. Iako, onda bi ispalo da ja imam pravo samo na 4 postupka, kad u prirodni bez ikakve stimulacije ni ne mogu..

----------


## Inesz

> tak su meni rekli da je tak za sve nalaze.Papa ,hormoni,markeri.....samo rh grupa ne treba sto je logicno 
> Znaci svakih 6.mj jovo nanovo


Papa test, uredan papa test ponavljati svako 6 mjeseci? Ili hormone i marketing na hrvatskom i hepatitis?
To je suludog maltretiranje pacijenata i nepotrebno trošenje novca zdravstvenog osiguranja.

----------


## Inesz

> a meni je vidis bas on to trazio i jos mi podcrtao di to pise na onoj listi pretraga.
> jer kaze on meni prije 6mj mozda niste imali hiv,a mozda u meduvremenu ste se zarazili.
> malo mi je falilo da mu se u daxu ne pocnem smijat hahahhaha
> a kaj ces 
> ti pitaj i daj boze da ne treba jos i ta gnjavaza


Prije 6 mjeseci niste imali hiv, pa ate se možda zarazili u tih 6 mjeseci?!

----------


## snelly85

hahahahha da to je bilo objasnjenje.jer kao virus se vidi tek nakon 6 mj.
a kaj da ti velim,to ti je ono bubnes i ostanes ziv hahahaha

----------


## tanatana

Samo klomifen ili femara (+ štoperica) nisu stimulirani postupci i vode se (moraju se voditi) pod prirodan postupak. 
Ako se uz klomifen ili femaru dodaju gonali, puregon, menopur i sl. onda se taj postupak vodi pod stimulirani bez obzira koja količina inekcija je bila upotrebljena.

----------


## Black Girl

Hvala tanatana na odgovoru! Nailazim na skroz suprotne informacije. Negdje citam da ih vode kao stimulirane, a negdje kao prirodnjak.. A ako mi je doktor napisao samo klomifen za taj ciklus, znaci li to da ce u tom postupku sigurno ici samo to. Ili moze dodat jos nesto, ovisno o mojoj reakciji, pa da onda taj postupak ipak postane stimulirani?

----------


## tanatana

Ja sam imala postupak s femarom i nisu mi ništa dodali, ali uvijek postoji mogućnost da doktor tokom postupka, ovisno o tvojoj reakciji, uvede još nešto. Najbolje je da onda o tome porazgovaraš s doktorom i kažeš mu da ne želiš potrošiti stimulirani za jedan folikul i to je to. Nedaj se nagovoriti na ništa što ne želiš.
Znam da ima oprečnih informacija i da neke bolnice rade jedno, druge drugo. Ali činjenica je da za sve njih vrijede ista pravila. A to je da klomifen/femara spadaju u prirodni.

----------


## Inesz

Hrvatska je zemlja vrlo niskog rizika zaraze HIV-om. Godišnje se u posljednjih 10 godina utvrdi oko 60 novozaraženih osoba. Ukupan broj registriranih osoba s HIV-om id 1985. do 2013.  je 1102.

Podaci o epidemiologija HIV-a dostupni su na stranicama HZJZ.

Većina mpo odjela i privatnih klinika traži da markeri HIV-a, hepatitisa i sifilisa, ne budu stariji od 2 godine. 
Ponavljati te nalaze svako 6 mjeseci, ako nema indikacija npr izrazito rizičnom spolnog ponašanja, naprosto nema epidemiološkoj ni ekonomskog opravdanja. 
O nepotrebnom maltretiranje mpo pacijenata učestalim testiranjem, neću ni pisati...

----------


## snelly85

inesz,ja to sve znam ali dr.T je meni tak rekao.I meni je to bilo preludo ali ipak sam isla ponovno vadit.
Nemrem ja protiv njega  :Undecided:

----------


## Jolica30

Svi mi znamo sto je logicno ali je sasvim drugo sto oni traze, iako smo kod istog dr bile meni nije rekao ni rijeci da trebam neke nalaze frisko donijeti pred postupak. Ja cu sigurno pitati sestru telefonom dali trebam sto donijeti ponovljeno jer ne zelim krenuti u postupak pa da se onda sjete e nemas ili ne vrijedi ti taj nalaz.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,ja sam na dan punkcije dobila papir za terapiju duphaston,folacin,andol 100.jel ja totrebam vec sad pocet pit ili nakon transfera?

----------


## snelly85

i dal se duphaston pije ili uzima vaginalno (kao utrogestan)?
pliz na brzom odgovoru....

----------


## Medeja

Pije se.
Tu terapiju uzimaš odmah nakon punkcije.

----------


## snelly85

prije transfera?
onda sutra jurim u ljekarnu......
joj valjda nisam zeznula stvar.....
ja bi najrade sad odma otisla u dezurnu....

----------


## Medeja

Ma da i sutra počneš sa svime nije bed.
Samo bez panike.

----------


## snelly85

Joj hvala medeja na brzom odgovoru.
Ma sad se osjecam tak bezveze  :Sad: 
Nekak sam glupo zakljucila da ide poslje transfera  :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

ako odem sad u dezurnu ljekarnu dal ce mi htjet izdat ljekove na temelju tog dokumenta?

----------


## laura33

Izdati ce ti lijekove uz povjest bolesti, ne brini!  :Wink:

----------


## snelly85

evo odjurila ja u ljekarnu  :Smile:  
Hvala cure na brzim odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## Black Girl

Snelly ima li kakvih vijesti?

----------


## snelly85

Black girl,evo napisala sam novosti na temama nakon transfera i odbrojavanje  :Wink: 
sada mogu samo cekat i nadat se najboljem i molit vas da vibrate za mog 4 stanicnog borca  :Smile:

----------


## Black Girl

Super! Evo onda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snelly85

Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## marinab1304

Sretno i od mene  :grouphug: 
Meni je 4. dan da sam na Menopuru, petak UZV pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

----------


## Medeja

Marina, držim fige!

Što se papira i nalaza tiče - ja sam sve svoje obavila do 6/14, a postupke imala u rujnu, listopadu, studenom te veljači i svibnju ove godine i nitko nije tražio ponavljanje ikakvih nalaza.
Pa čak niti Tomić.
Planirali smo da ako ovaj postupak u svibnju ne uspije, uzmemo pauzu i vratimo se početkom sljedeće godine. Tada sam imala u planu ponoviti sve nalaze, ali kada sam kod njih bila stalno, svaki mjesec skoro, ništa novo nisu tražili.

----------


## marinab1304

Mene je dr. B. tražio sve nalaze da ponovim sada za postupak, rekao je ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## marinab1304

hvala za fige Medeja

----------


## Black Girl

Medeja kako to da si isla u postupke mjesec za mjesecom? To su bili prirodnjaci ili? 
Moj papa je iz 2. mjeseca, a sad na konzultacijama dr Kuna nije nista rekao da treba ponovit. Sve ostalo je iz 10. mjeseca

----------


## Medeja

U 9. i 10. mjesecu sam imala aih, a u 11., 2. i 5. ivf/icsi.
Nikad nisam na prirodnjak išla jer niti nemam ovulacije pa to sve skupa nema smisla.
A s obzirom da je mužev spermiogram isto bio sve gori, krenuli smo na ivf.
Zadnji ivf bila je puna stimulacija (kada sam došla na red), sve ovo prije bile su slabe stimulacije.

Inače sam sve ovo ranije imala u potpisu, ali sam za sada koncentrirana na svoje malo čudo pa je u potpisu samo on.
Ne sramim se prošlosti, ponosna sam na nju, ali gledam budućnost.

Ako sve bude kako treba, vratit ćemo se i po dva pingvina koja imamo smrznuta u Vg.  :Smile:

----------


## Black Girl

Medeja, kad si bila na slaboj stimulaciji sto si uzimala?
Nemam ni ja ovulacije, pa u 1. mjesecu imamo dogovoren IVF, stimulacija samo s klomifenom. Ali po prijasnjim reakcijama, kad sam imala samo 1 folikul, ne ocekujem previse...

----------


## Medeja

U svakoj slaboj stimulaciji sam prvo uzimala klomifen pa onda redom menopur, menopur, gonal i menopur.
U punoj stimulaciji uzimala sam puregon.
On mi je bio daleko najugodniji lijek, nisam bila napuhnuta, nisam imala valunge ili promjene raspoloženja.
Jedino me malko glava boljela, ali bio je kraj šk.god. pa je moguće da su i učenici bili zaduženi za taj dio.  :Razz: 
Na gonale sam najgore reagirala, to je ujedno jedini postuoak u kojem sam ostala bez transfera (4js, 2 zrele, niti jedna se nije oplodila).
Na menopuru sam se samo znojila i piškila kao luda.

Moj je treći postupak isto trebao biti aih, ali je ispao ivf jer sam uz klomifene dobila preko deset folikula.
Da, preko deset.
Raditi aih na tu količinu je suludo pa smo se odlučili na ivf.
Tako da klomići mogu fajn potjerati jajnike.
A u prijašnjem postupku uz njih sam dobila jednu folikulu. Ne reagira se uvijek isto. A i taj sam mjesec bila pod velikim stresom, možda je povezano.

Držim fige!
Kod kojega si gina?

----------


## Black Girl

Na konzultacijama je bio dr Kuna. U 1. mj nam je prvi postupak.. Jel sad ocekujem njega na postupku u 1. mj ili ovisi tko bude te dane gore? 
Klomifene sam uzimala na preporuku dr s humane tu u mom gradu, pa smo isli na ciljane odnose. Zavrsilo je izvanmaternicnom... Jel ti imas PCOS? 
Znaci to sto sam imala ta 2 puta samo 1 folikul ne znaci nista.. 
A jesu li ti rekli odmah da ces uz klomifene uzimati i druge lijekove ili su ti to dali naknadno. Meni je sad dr napisao od 2. do 7. dana klomifen,a prvi uzv između 8. i 10. dana. Pa sad ne znam hoce li biti samo klomifen ili ce naknadno dodat jos nesto.
P.s. istog smo zanimanja  :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

Kuna je i moj mpo gin.
On je petkom dežuran, ali rijetko radi postupke jer ima puno posla. Znaš da je i šef dolje i gore.
On je meni davao protokol, bio često na folikulometrijama, napravio dva aih-a, jednom transfer, ponekad je Tomić, a i Bolanča. Mijenjaju se.
Da, imam PCOS. A na početku ti ne kažu definitivno hoćeš li dobivati dodatnu stimulaciju, natuknu jer ne znaju kako će se folikule razvijati.
Ako vide da je potrebno ubace nekoliko injekcija Menopura ili čega već. Ništa strašno, a pomaže. 
Nemoj se bojati dodatne stimulacije, ona može potaknuti i sitnije folikule da porastu i daju kvalitetnu js.

I na kraju štoperica. Mene ti je sve boljelo u jajnicima nakon štoperica, folikule sazrijevaju, baš sam bila jadna.
Teško sam sjedila pa sam po razredu samo hodala, nisam sjela niti da sat upišem, sve sam s nogu odrađivala.

----------


## Black Girl

Rekao je doktor da cemo u blago stimulirani postupak, nije nista od lijekova spominjao samo je napisao klomifen.. Ma ne bojim se dodatnih lijekova. Vise se bojim da cu dobit opet samo 1 folikul.. A jel nije kasno za npr menopur ili sto drugo ako dođem na uzv tek 10. dan? Ne znam nista o tome kad sto ide.. Hvala ti na odgovorima!

----------


## Medeja

Pa inače se ide na uzv od 7.-9. dana. Mislim da nije kasno. Stignu ti šibnuti koju injekciju ako odluče da je potrebno.

----------


## ooleot

Ja sam do sada bila na 2 AIH.
Prvi puta smo rekli kao samo cemo za početak klomifen da vidimo jel vas time možemo potaknuti...
i onda su mi relativno neočekivano na prvoj folikulometriji odmah šibnuli jedan menopur i još iducih 3 dana po jedan u kucnoj radinosti.
Pa sam tako iz prirodnog ušla u blago stimulirani sam tak.
Rezultat je bio 2 sigurna folikula i jedan moooožda.
Drugi puta isto AIH i isto nismo planirali nikakvu dodatnu stimulaciju i opet na 8 dc još 5 komada.
Mislim da smo planirali onda bi mi valjda odmah dali pikice kak i drugima daju prije ciklusa. 
Ovak ispadne da dođem na 8 dc evo vam još 2 menopura.. dođem na 10 dc...aaaaa.. evo još 2 menopura .. dođem na 12 dc i opet još jedan menopur ali i štoperica..

S obzirom na PCOS nadam se da će ovakav koktelčić upaliti jer me malo frkica IVFa i hipera.
Ne znam kak vi, al mene i ova moja 2-3 folikula rasturaju da iza 10 dc jedva sjedim. 
Ne znam kako bi 10-15 uzgojila. :/

----------


## di.sak

bok cure! 
nova sam na forumu, ali redovito čitam postove ovdje i moram priznat da mi vaša iskustva uvelike olakšavaju svaki odlazak u vg  :Smile: 
evo kratko: mm i ja radimo na bebi unazad 3 god, radili sve pretrage, sve ok, od 6. mj og visim u vg, gdje me na 1. konz primio dr. Kuna, napravio uzv, rezultat mikrocistični jajnici, nakon čega sam ponavljala nalaze koji su bili stariji od 6 mj. prošli tjedan počela s klomifenom, danas obavila drugi uzv kod dr. T, folikuli dobri, ali je sluznica pretanka i danas počela piti estrofem i u pon ponovno uzv, al pretpostavljam da će idući tj napraviti IUI. ovo mi je prvi postupak  :Confused:  i nadam se pozitivnom  ishodu..  :Klap:

----------


## Medeja

Injekcije prije ciklusa ti daju kada se planira puna stimulacija.
Tako sam ja svoje čuvala u hladnjaku desetak dana prije negoli sam dobila mengu.
A broj uzgojenih folikula... Uh...
U punoj stimulaciji sam ih imala preko 20 veličine od 15mm do 22mm.
Trbuh mi nije bio uopće napuhnut, puno sam piškila i svako malo odlazila na wc. Gdje je to sve stalo, ne znam.
Izvukli su 16js. 
A prije je i meni smetalo tih dvije do tri folikule. Ovo valjda bude velika masa koja pritišće sve oko sebe pa ništa niti ne osjetiš.

----------


## sara79

Cure jel vinogradska radi amh ili ne???
Jel ima netko broj telefona od laboratorija da nazovem da ih pitam sve sto rade od hormona. Trebala bi ponoviti hormone pa gledam da sto vise toga na jednom mjesto napravim da izbjegnem hodanje od bolnice do bolnice. 
Hormone stitnjace isto rade?? I ogtt??
Ako je netko skoro bio bila bih zahvalna na informaciji.

----------


## Medeja

Endokrinološki laboratorij
01/3787-163

----------


## Medeja

http://endolab.kbcsm.hr/analize/

----------


## sara79

> http://endolab.kbcsm.hr/analize/


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Black Girl

Jesu li vama svima trazili da vadite amh? Mene nisu :-?

----------


## snelly85

Jesu,meni su ali onaj papir sa pretragama koje treba napravit.
I gore pise i amh.

----------


## Black Girl

Ja sam dosla s gotovim nalazima na 1. konzultacije. To sam sve obavila po uputi dr s humane tu u mom gradu koji je bio specijalizant u vinogradskoj. Dr Kuna je pregledao nalaze i rekao sestri da sam obrađena za postupak. Gledao je nalaz hormona, ali nije nista pitao za amh. Moram kopirat nalaze i ostavit ih u 1. mj gore.. Mozda budem morala vadit ako cemo ici u stimulirani u 4. mj..

----------


## Black Girl

Snelly kako si? Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Jolica30

Black girl i ja sam na popisu pretraga imala amh i morala sam ga izvaditi.

----------


## Black Girl

Vjerojatno je doktor predvidio to.. Necu na svoju ruku nista radit. Trazit ce onda vjerojatno sljedeci put

----------


## Medeja

Ja uopće nisam amh vadila.

----------


## snelly85

Black girl,meni se cini da neki dr na amh ne obracaju paznju dok drugima je jako bitno.
Koliko sam shvatila,amh pokazuje jajnu rezervu i prema tome kakav ce biti odgovor na stimulaciju.
Ali prakticki isto se  vidi po antralnim  folikulima (meni ih je bilo svega 4-5,a imam nizak amh),a mislim da su i dr vazniji ti antralci.
Beta mi je 4.12, 12 dnt.....
Di se u vg vadi beta?onaj mali lab pored kioska?koliko se ceka nalaz?

----------


## Medeja

Snelly, odgovor je na istoj stranici koju sam gore linkala.
http://endolab.kbcsm.hr/za-pacijente/
U zgradi na drugome katu preko puta ulaza u zgradu gdje si išla na mpo.

Nalaze sam dobivala oko 13 sati na mail.

----------


## dazler

Sara u Vinogradskoj rade sve što si navela,osim AMH

----------


## snelly85

Medeja,hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## snelly85

Sara,ja sam sve hormone vadila na vuk vrhovcu jer se tamo ne ceka.
Na 1. dan ciklusa nazoves endokrinoloski labaratorij 01/2353-883,1.kat.
Tako imas sve nalaze na jednom mjestu.

----------


## sara79

> Sara,ja sam sve hormone vadila na vuk vrhovcu jer se tamo ne ceka.
> Na 1. dan ciklusa nazoves endokrinoloski labaratorij 01/2353-883,1.kat.
> Tako imas sve nalaze na jednom mjestu.


Snelly tako cu i napraviti. Hvala ti  :Kiss:  
Kako si ti???
Koji je danas dan vec???

----------


## snelly85

Molim  :Smile: 
Evo, danas tek ili vec,kako uzmes,6.dnt  :Smile:

----------


## ooleot

inace AMH moze biti pokazatelj nečeg i ne mora. Meni je s PCOS preko 60 svaki puta. Al nije realni pokazatelj stvarnog stanja. Možda ako dođeš s dijagnozom PCOS ni ne gledaju taj AMH jer im ne može puno reci.

----------


## Black Girl

> inace AMH moze biti pokazatelj nečeg i ne mora. Meni je s PCOS preko 60 svaki puta. Al nije realni pokazatelj stvarnog stanja. Možda ako dođeš s dijagnozom PCOS ni ne gledaju taj AMH jer im ne može puno reci.


Bit će da je zbog toga. Imam PCOS..

----------


## Inesz

> Rekao je doktor da cemo u blago stimulirani postupak, nije nista od lijekova spominjao samo je napisao klomifen.. Ma ne bojim se dodatnih lijekova. Vise se bojim da cu dobit opet samo 1 folikul.. A jel nije kasno za npr menopur ili sto drugo ako dođem na uzv tek 10. dan?...


Ja bih ih pitala kako će prema Hzzo-u obračunati postupak s klomifenom? Kako postupak ako uz klomifen  daju nekoliko npr. gonala?

Ako te postupke računaju kao stimulirane ili blago stimulirane, bolnica ima nikakve ili vrlo male troškove za lijekove  jer npr. par gonala košta nekoliko stotina kuna, a klomifen na recept izdaje primarni ginekolog, dok istovremeno  od Hzzo-a  bolnice naplaćuju iznos od gotovo 6000 kn kao za polustimulirani, odnosno gotovo 11000 kn kao za stimulirani.
Pacijentice tako uz klomifen ili klomifen plus koji gonal, dobivaju malo ili ništa šanse za ronjenje djeteta,  dok u isto vrijeme ostaju bez prava na stimulirane postupke preko HZZO-a koje je zakon ograničio na samo 4 pokušaja. 



Ovakve postupke s klomifenom,  ili klomifen i koja ampula gonadotropina, vrlo je nepošteno i prema neplodnom paru i prema Hzzo-u,  naplatiti kao polustimulirane odnosno stimulirane postupke.

----------


## Black Girl

Inesz, muči i mene ista stvar.. Ja na konzultacijama nisam pitala, a od cura s foruma dobijam različite inormacije. Od toga da se čisti klomifen vodi kao prirodnjak, do toga da čim je riječ o bilo kakvoj stimulaciji ide pod stimulirani. Odlučila sam da ovaj dogovoreni postupak odradimo, kako god ga vodili, ali neću pristat opet ako ga vode pod stimulaciju.

----------


## Black Girl

Imam jedno pitanje za PCOS-ovke. Jesu li, kad ste isle u postupak, doktori obracali paznju na nivo lh hormona? Meni je u 3. mj bio oko 20, sad u 10. je pao na 12. Oba puta mi je fsh bio oko 8. Naisla sam par puta na informaciju da se s visokim lh ne krece u postupak, pa cure piju par mjeseci kontracepcijske. Meni dr na konzultacijma uopce nije komentirao nalaz. Pijem duphaston i to je to..

----------


## marinab1304

Meni su 1. postupak koji je bio s klomifenom i 6 ampula menopura brojali kao stimulirani btw bio je dobitni.
Imala sam 6 folikula i 6 js koje su se sve oplodile do 5. Dc ostale su 4 - morulu o blastocisti transferirali ostale nisu bile dobre nismo ih smrzavali.

Sad sam bila na 40 mp i 9 cetrotida imala sam samo 4 folikula na l. jajniku od toga 2 js. Cekamo sad....

Znaci bolje reagiram na klomifen nego na ista drugo. Zato planiram ako ovaj put ne uspije slijedeci ici s prvim dobitnim protokolom.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Sretna Nova svima !!!!  :Smile: 
Cure je znate kad oni počinju raditi?

----------


## marinab1304

Sretna nova...
Evo uspijelo nama i ovaj put hvala Bogu... Samo da sve dobro prođe sada i da napokon zagrlim i izljubim svoje dijete...
Mislim da su počeli 4.1. Nazovi, ja sam naručena 12.1.

----------


## Mimi1010

Bok cure.Evo me nova sam.Imam pitanje. U veljaci imam dogovoreni 1.postupak prirodni tj.krecem na UZV.Ono sto me zanima...moji nalazi svi ok,cisti brisevi i to sve. Partner ima entrococcus 10'3 u ejakulatu i to opet ista razina i nakon provedene terapije s dvije vrste antibiotika po preporuci urologa. Dal se moze uci u postupak tj.jel to smeta?Ima tko kakva iskustva ili saznanja?

----------


## snelly85

Meni je zadnje rekao tomic da za ivf nije bitno ako on ima bakteriju jer se ejakulat priprema pruje postupka 
Tu istu bakteriju je imao moj muz.

----------


## ktina

Pozdrav,  zanima me da li je koja od vas imala mučnine za vrijeme uzimanja Menopura. Danas mi je peti dan pikanja i grozno mi je muka i boli me želudac.

----------


## Medeja

Mimi, mi sm morali imati čiste nalaze da uđemo u postupak. Muž nije imao bakterije pa se nije ni liječio. Ali najbolje je nazvati Kliniku i potati gina.
Ktina, svatko drugačije reagira na stimulaciju. Netko ima brdo nuspojava, netko ništa. Ja sam od Menopura puno piškila i išla na wc, preznojavala se i imala glavobolju. Ako su neke nenormalne nuspojave, na prvoj folikulometriji ih dpomeni ginekologu u Klinici.

----------


## Mimi1010

Hvala cure na odg.Da vec kotistine te prirodne kombinacije. Pa tako sam si i ja mislila,buduci da kako sam citala biolog pod mikroskopom izabere onog zdravog.Dr.Tomic je vidio nalaze u 12mj.i nista nije rekao da mora on imati to cisto,nego sami kratko skomentirao da neka nastavi s terapijom (onda je bio na antibioticima)i narucio mene za prirodni u 2mj.Pa pretpostavljam da bi onda rekao da kad budu svi cisti javite se tek onda.

----------


## Mimi1010

Bok.Evo ja zvala danas gore u ambulantu.Rekla sestra da moramo imati sve ciste nalaze.Al ako je dr.T rekao da mozemo i s bakterijom u ejajulatu onda mozemo.A jao nebesa.Nista sad moram zvat urologa pa vidjet kaj ce on reci i onda u drugom mj.kad dobim zvato gore pa cemo vidjet kaj ce dr.reci DA ili NE.

----------


## ktina

Pozdrav svima, danas sam bila na trećoj folikulometriji i dobili smo samo jedan folikul nakon najjače doze Menopura. Malo sam razočarana

----------


## Jolica30

Cure, upisana sam na listu za lijekove za 3.mj, obzirom da mi je to prvi ivf dali ce oni mene sami zvati ili ja trebam zvati njih?

----------


## Inesz

Ktina,  koliko si ampula menopura primila? Koja vam je dg?

Jolica,  ti trebaš zvati i doći prije postupka po lijekove.

----------


## Jolica30

A kada onda zovem? Da zovem vec krajem 2. mj ili? Prije menge u ozujku? Mozda su glupa pitanja ali pojma nemam kako to funkcionira? Dali mi treba uputnica od ginica za te lijekove?

----------


## Medeja

Ne treba ti uputnica. Nazovi kojih tjedan dana prije menge pa će ti sestra reći kada da dođeš.
Imaš li već plan stimulacije ili ti to treba gin napisati?

Ktina, i mene zanima kakva ti je bila stimulacija.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala Medeja, nemam jos plan to ce tek dr odrediti. Ja sam skroz nova u tome pa nemam pojma o protokolu.

----------


## Medeja

Onda naglasi sestri da nemaš još napisan protokol pa da te naruči kod ginekologa (ne znam imaš li jednog kod kojeg posebno ideš).
Ja sam po lijekove došla početkom tjedna, a u nedjelju dobila m. Taman je bio i početak mjeseca kada dobivaju novu pošiljku, sve se lijepo poklopilo.

----------


## Jolica30

Medeja puno ti hvala na pomoći, sada znam što moram poduzeti kada se približi 3.mj.

----------


## Medeja

Približit će ti se brzinski, nećeš se ni snaći. Držim fige! Ako ćešcimati pitanja ili nejasnoće oko bockanja, samo pitaj. Ja sam u punoj stimulaciji prvi put koristila Puregon i njegov pen, to je bila pjesma spram Menopura i onog miksanja.

----------


## marinab1304

> Pozdrav svima, danas sam bila na trećoj folikulometriji i dobili smo samo jedan folikul nakon najjače doze Menopura. Malo sam razočarana


Stigne još koji narasti... Ja sam primila 40 ampula menopura i 10 ampula cetrotida, na 1 uzv 2 na lijevom 9 i 10 mm dr T kaže mali za 7 DC, za dva dana opet uzv 8,9,10, na lijevom, desni nista, pomakli se nisu milimetar, ali se jedan pojavio, na trećem uzv 16,17,18 mm i jedan od 15, dao štopericu, punkcija- 2 jajne stanice ,obje oplođene vraćene 3 dan, jedna bebica u mojoj buši.

Želim ti reći da ne odustajes, mi smo postupak otpisali već nakon 2. Uzv-a jer nisu folikuli rasli, kad ono bebac je tu. 
Ja sam se naučila da pravila nema.

Ima nade, ne bediraj se. Znam kako ti je jer je i meni bilo koma, nadala se vecem broju folikula i stanica. S klomifenom sam imala 6 folikula i 6 jajnih stanica i sve oplođene, neke nisu preživjele, ali je rezultiralo trudnoćom.

----------


## Jolica30

Uh ja bi radije pen nego da sama miksam, a pikanja se ne bojim jer se vec bockam godinu i nesto zbog dijabetesa, najvise me strah punkcije  :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Pa jesi bila na kojoj punkciji? Vg ti ima anesteziju, zaspiš i probudiš se kao nova. Malo boli sljedeći dan i preksutra, popiješ nešto za bolove, ali to je dosta individualno. Nekoga baš ništa ne boli.
Nema čak ni krvarenja, barem ne kod mene.
Ne boj se toga, jest malo invanzivno, ali znaš da su gore svi dragi i pomoći će ti.

----------


## Jolica30

Ovo ce mi biti prva punkcija u zivotu, naravno ako dode do nje, i sva sreca da vg ima anesteziju :D , definitivno zelim spavati za vrijeme punkcije  :Smile:

----------


## ktina

Danas smo bili u Vg na punkciji i dobili jednu dobru jajnu stanicu i sad sa nadamo najboljem. Inače ja imam smanjenu ovarijsku rezervu i još puno zdravstvenih problema ne vezanih za produktivno zdravlje, a suprug ima mali broj pokretnih spermija. Bila je puna stimulacija 19 amp Menopura i 3 doze Clexane.

----------


## Sybila

Bok curke  :Smile:  

Pročitala sam cijelu temu dok muž sjedi pored i gleda fargo :D krenula sam na konzultacije kod dr.B u 10/15, očekivala sam probleme kod mene zbog endometrioze od 12.godine. Kad na kraju sam ja čak i ok, imam neku slabašnu hipotireozu (koju imam godinama i nikad nisam pila lijekove jer mi nije smetala) tsh mi je oko 4. Amh mi je super, iako mi fali dio desnog jajnika, najvjerojatnije zato što sam na pilulama bila od 18. godine, 10 godina. Pa sam ih sve sačuvala na sigurnom :D CA 125 je 62  :Undecided:  No, mužu, iako je čak i mlađi od mene, '90, loš spermiogram -oligoasteno. Dr.B je rekao da uopće nećemo trošiti vrijeme na bilo što osim icsi tako da sam na listi za lijekove za lipanj. 
Moram si dovesti u red štitnjaču i moram k njemu na uzv, koji gore nije radio jer je rekao da nije dovoljno dobar. Moj su problem brojne priraslice endo po cijelom trbuhu, a laparo sam prošla prije 6 godina i bili su dr.dosta šokirani. Bez pilula sam od 10/14. Sad mi i jačaju bolovi iz mjeseca u mjesec, rekao je dr da bi mogla i na pilule opet na kratko. 
Ne znam što će mi i kako reći dalje za prirodni, mislim da ne želi ništa reći prije uzv. 
Ja osjetim svoje ovulacije, sad me na primjer vrlo jasno rastura jajnik i objavljuje da radi, ali tko zna kako sve ostalo izgleda  :Undecided:  
Općenito su ljudi stvarno ok gore. Ja sam zadovoljna doktorom, popričali smo se i o zakonu i svemu što slijedi. Tamo smo obavili spermiogram, ostale pretrage sam većinom u VV i na merkuru markere. Stvarno sve objasne i nadam se da će i ostati tako ok. Što se tiče izbora doktora, kad zovem, napomenem da sam kod dr.B i onda me sestra zapiše za njega. 

Zanima me da li koja od vas išta trenira? Radim sjedilački, ali jako stresan posao s drugim ljudima pa si važem sve opcije i što me možda čeka...Budemo se družile, ali nadam se što kraće  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Cure,da li itko ima broj telefona od tajnice dr.Kune?
Danas mi je sestra rekla da ako se zelim narucit kod njega da moram zvat njegovu tajnicu.

----------


## Pirga

Broj tajnice je:01/3787-361.

----------


## zongoloni

> Zanima me da li koja od vas išta trenira? Radim sjedilački, ali jako stresan posao s drugim ljudima pa si važem sve opcije i što me možda čeka...Budemo se družile, ali nadam se što kraće


Pozdrav Sybila, ja sam na postupcima SV. Duhu, ali primjetila sam tvoj post jer mi je upala u oko tvoja dijagnoza. Ja sam nazalost u istim vodama kao i ti, samo sto meni nisu otkrili pravu dijagnozu do 18-te kada je bilo prekasno za veliki dio mojih jajnika, tako da je moj AMH sa 29god bio 1.5pmol-a   :Sad:  Ali što je tu je, jako me veseli da postoje i pozitivniji slučajevi i želim ti svu sreću da uspijete što prije! 

Nego da ti odgovorim na pitanje, ja takodjer radim sjedilački posao i toplo ti preporucam da si odaberes neku aktivnost, ja osobno planinarim i bicikliram (uzbrdo  :Smile: ) kad god sam dobro (kada nisam na postupku ili me ne svlada bol). Vise sam outdoor tip pa mi se ne da ici u teretane, na aerobike i sl (ali sam isla nekih 8 godina od kako sam saznala za dijagnozu bas zato sto sam citala da tjelovjezba pomaze) ali i to je super opcija ako naginjes na grupna vjezbanja, pogotovo za ovakve zimske dane. Kako god ti pase - za endometriozu se preporuca aktivnost, citala sam da cak i sto fizicki napornija tipa trcanje ili biciklizam. 

Mislim da nam fali jedna tema za endometriozu, potrazit cu ima li nesto vec ili cemo pitati moderatorice u koji podforum to staviti.

----------


## BigBlue

O endometriozi možete nastaviti OVDJE

----------


## Jolica30

Cure daj mi recite ako ima koja da putuje iz daljeg dali putujete nakon punkcije vlakom ili busom kuci? Ja necu moci autom doci u vg pa me zanima koje opcije imam.

----------


## RockOn

Jolice, nakon punkcije uvijek ostajem u Zg. Zbog anestezije i eventualnih bolova. Ne znam baš kako ćeš odmah vlakom kući.

----------


## RockOn

Inače, ja sam nova i sve vas pozdravljam. Doduše nisam nova što se tiče postupaka ali na forumu jesam. I prije sam vas čitala i došla do super informacija pa sam se i sama odlučila priključiti. Iako, nešto mi se čini da je puno manje forumašica pogotovo na ovoj temi? Ili se varam?

----------


## maraa

Pozdrav, nova sam i na forumu i u postupcima.. Nakon skoro četiri godine neplodnosti zbog moje dijagnoze (jedan jajovod odstranjen drugi neprohodan) predložen nam ivf..  sve pretrage obavljene, idući mjesec ćemo pokušati  prvi prirodni ciklus (ne nadam se ničem,,dosta sam čitala pa sam shvatila da je on za uspjeh gotovo isti dobivanju na lotu  :Smile:  ) a za stimulirani ciklus naručeni tek u petom mjesecu... i meni se čini da nas je nekako malo na ovoj temi...u bolnici je puno veća gužva budući da sam početkom prvog mj. dobila termin za peti mjesec... lijep pozdrav svima i sretno

----------


## gallery

Pozdrav cure,trebam pomoc. Na stimuliranom sam postupku i sutra mi 7 dan,a ne javljaju se od jucer..da dodem u pon ujutro ili? Prvi put mi je na vinogradskoj pa neznam sta rade u takvim slucajevim...hvala

----------


## plavooko

> Pozdrav cure,trebam pomoc. Na stimuliranom sam postupku i sutra mi 7 dan,a ne javljaju se od jucer..da dodem u pon ujutro ili? Prvi put mi je na vinogradskoj pa neznam sta rade u takvim slucajevim...hvala


hej, a jesi ih nazvala kad si pocela uzimati terapiju...obicno se treba javiti 2.dan kak pise na "planu indukcije", papiru što su ti dali gdje su ti napisali terapiju. Znam da su danas slobodni tak mi je sestra rekla jer nisu imali nijedan postupak danas, ali su zato sutra gore, jer sam i ja narucena na uzv ujutro. Pa probaj ih sutra ujutro nazvati prije 8...ili onda u ponedjeljak..

----------


## RockOn

Bila sam jučer na odjelu, bila je strasna gužva. Zar ti u protokolu ne piše koji dan trebaš doći na prvu folikulometriju?

----------


## gallery

Curke hvala vam sve sam rijesila...bila gore,odradila uzv. Nova sam pa mi treba vremena da se usaltam. Drzim svima fige  :Wink:

----------


## RockOn

Super  :Smile:  Sretno svima

----------


## Mimi1010

Hej cure.Evo mojeg iskustva.Dok cekam da dobijem vjesticu pa da krenem na prvi prirodni IVF sad u 2mj.,desila se spontana trudnica,neznam kako,mislim znam "kako"....al ono halooo....No nazalost beta nije bila velika u ponedjeljak,i onda se smanjila za 2 dana.Na UZV nista ne vide jer je vrijednost premala,al najvjerojatnije nista od toga te ce biti biokemijska.U petak moram opet na UZV i betu da vidimo jel pada,i da nije vanmaternicna,tj.jel ce se organizam sam ocistit i doc sama m. Eto i sto sad dalje,zbunjena sam totalno!!!

----------


## RockOn

Mimi...žao mi je  :Sad:  Ipak, ako te ikako mogu utješiti barem ti se spontana trudnoća dogodila. Nakon ovoga odmoriti i krenuti po savjete kod liječnika, napraviti određene pretrage ako već nisi i nastaviti dalje. 
Žao mi je stvarno  :Sad:  Drži se

----------


## snelly85

Cure,trebam pomoc ako netko zna.
Na listi lijekova sam za 3.mj,trebala sam krenut sa pikanjem krajem 3.mj.
Ali bas danas sam saznala da nazalost moram vadit stitnjacu.
Mene zanima,da li ja mogu ipak uzet lijekove pa na postupak ic u 6-7.mjesecu nakon sto se opoeavim od operacije?
Ili me brisu sa liste u 3.mj i stavljaju ponovno na listu cekanja?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Cure,trebam pomoc ako netko zna.
> Na listi lijekova sam za 3.mj,trebala sam krenut sa pikanjem krajem 3.mj.
> Ali bas danas sam saznala da nazalost moram vadit stitnjacu.
> Mene zanima,da li ja mogu ipak uzet lijekove pa na postupak ic u 6-7.mjesecu nakon sto se opoeavim od operacije?
> Ili me brisu sa liste u 3.mj i stavljaju ponovno na listu cekanja?


Snelly85 i ja sam bila u sličnoj situaciji u Vinogradskoj i doktor mi je rekao da se ne bojim za lijekove,da će me čekati i nisu me ponovo stavili na listu čekanja

----------


## snelly85

joj puno ti hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  barem jedna briga manje

----------


## Jolica30

Cure daj mi recite postoji li u vg mogucnost da te vodi samo jedan dr, i dali te on onda vodi kroz cijeli postupak, kako onda za folikulometrije se dogovara?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure evo jos jedne pikalice od sutra, u utorak prvi uzv. Ima li jos koja sada u postupku gore?

----------


## RockOn

> Cure daj mi recite postoji li u vg mogucnost da te vodi samo jedan dr, i dali te on onda vodi kroz cijeli postupak, kako onda za folikulometrije se dogovara?


Ja nisam imala tu mogućnost i ne znam postoji li, iako sam primjetila da su neke cure uspjele dogovoriti da ih vodi jedan doktor. Kako? Zaista ne znam. Meni se kroz postupak dogodi da me vode tri doktora. S jedne strane je to ok, e sad s druge...Ma ne znam. Tamo su najčešće Tomić, Bolanča i Grbavac. Iskustvo od zadnja tri puta.

----------


## RockOn

Sretno svima u postupku. Držite se hrabre žene.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ja sam trenutno u postupku u Vg, sutra punkcija  :Smile: 
Ja sam kod dr Grbavca i za njega mogu reći samo sve najbolje, cijeli postupak me samo on vodi i čak kad ga nema na odjelu sestre ga zovu i dođe obaviti folikulometriju  ..

----------


## Jolica30

Dalmatinka hoces li dobiti anesteziju? Ja se strasno bojim punkcije  :Sad:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Hoću hoću

----------


## dalmatinka1983

I mene je malo strah, a to će mi biti 6 punkcija

----------


## Jolica30

Dalmatinka svu srecu od <3.  Neka bude zadnja. Meni ce biti prva i jedino se nadam da ce me uspavati da nista ne osjetim. Prvi put pa imam strah jer neznam sta ocekivati.

----------


## sara79

Cure jel zna netko od vas mozda dal dr. Grbavac radi negdje privatno?? Bilo je price da ce poceti kod dr. Lucingera pa neznam dal je to zazivjelo???

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Cure može mala pomoć ako tko zna. .. danas sam imala punkciju i sestra mi je dala onaj papir za ljekove..piše folacin, duphaston  i andol. E sad ja je nisam  čula kad mi je govorila ( osamucena  od anestezije ) jel to pijem sve do transfera??? Gore sad više nikoga nema da pitam

----------


## sara79

> Cure može mala pomoć ako tko zna. .. danas sam imala punkciju i sestra mi je dala onaj papir za ljekove..piše folacin, duphaston  i andol. E sad ja je nisam  čula kad mi je govorila ( osamucena  od anestezije ) jel to pijem sve do transfera??? Gore sad više nikoga nema da pitam


Da....to ces piti i nakon transfera.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Piše mi duphaston  3* 1. Ja sam to shvatila jutro popodne i večer po 1 kom. Jel to ok???

----------


## sara79

> Piše mi duphaston  3* 1. Ja sam to shvatila jutro popodne i večer po 1 kom. Jel to ok???


Da, tako je.

----------


## sara79

Cure jel vinogradska radi inhibin b??
Jel mi moze netko provjerit tko je trenutno u postupku kad vec idete pa da pitate sestre!!! Bila bi vam jako zahvalna  :Kiss:

----------


## antony34

Sara na netu ti imaju broj nazoves ih i pitas to ti je najsigurnije tako sam ja napravila.

----------


## Inesz

sara,
ednokrinološki laboratorij usestre milosrdnice nazovi.

inače, inhibin b za žene se gotovo više ne radi od kad je u primjenu ušlo testiranje amh

----------


## sara79

Ok. Hvala....ma zovem ja al ih dobit je cudo.
Petrova neradi...njih sam dobila.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Eto kakve sam sreće. .. znači u subotu punkcija, dobili 8 stanica , od toga 6 zrelih ,od njih 6 se 4 oplodile i super napreduju kako kaže biolog. Transfer bi trebao biti u četvrtak. Ali od jučer krenuli bolovi, napuhala sam se dosta, noćas užasni bolovi, jutros malo teže hodam ne mogu se ispraviti skroz. Već sam imala 2 puta hiper i ovo nije još toliko strašno koliko može biti,jos se da izdržati. Dali da idem na hitnu ili ne? Ne bi htjela ići jer sve se mislim ako miruje možda se smiri do četvrtka. Šta vi mislite???

----------


## Jolica30

Zanima me obzirom da me ceka moja prva punkcija u vg, dali anesteziju daju svima bez obzira koliko je folikula ili? Ja ih imam 5 ali jako sam u strahu zbog punkcije da samo o tome mislim i zeljela bih da me uspavaju. Dali to treba posebno naglasiti doktoru na zadnjem uzv- u prije punkcije?

----------


## RockOn

Situacija je bila obrnuta. One koje ne žele anesteziju su to morale naglasiti. Kad ti je punkcija?

----------


## Inesz

Anestezija se dobije bez problema.  Svakako razgovaraju s doktorom o tome. 

Dalmatinka1983, kako si? Je li bio transfer?

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala cure, u cetvrtak je punkcija sa opcom jupiiii  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Transfer je bio u četvrtak , 2 odlične blastocite kako je rekla biologica. Betu vadim 08.03.  
Lagani hiper sam prelezala doma, mirovanje i puno tekućine.

----------


## RockOn

Pitanje. Prije se na ultrazvuku pratio transfer i pokazivali nam mrve koje su vraćali, sad već dugo to ne rade. Nema potrebe? Ne valja ultrazvuk? Što? 
Onaj ultrazvuk za folikulometrije je čini mi se ne baš najbolji.

----------


## kitty

Mene isto zanima zašto ne rade transfer pod kontrolom uzv. Već sam mislila pitati na zadnjem transferu ali onda ipak nisam na kraju.

----------


## RockOn

> Mene isto zanima zašto ne rade transfer pod kontrolom uzv. Već sam mislila pitati na zadnjem transferu ali onda ipak nisam na kraju.



E eto, sve šutimo, pa smo si same krive. No ja se sjećam početaka u Vinogradskoj i da su pratili transfer putem uzv. Sad više ne. To baš i nije dobro čini mi se. Ako govorim glupost neka mi netko objasni.

----------


## Jolica30

Mozda da se prati uzv- om se kod mene moglo izbjeci ono sto se desilo...

----------


## Inesz

kod poremećaja anatomije cerviska često je teško uvesti kateter. liječnik nije odgovoran  za to.

ovdje u arhivi su cure pisale o traumatičnom transferu:

http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-29350.html

----------


## RockOn

Možda i nije odgovoran za to, ali je za ponašanje kad je već tramatično.

----------


## Inesz

pojam "traumatični transfer" u nikojem slučaju ne opisuje ponašanje liječnika.

----------


## RockOn

> pojam "traumatični transfer" u nikojem slučaju ne opisuje ponašanje liječnika.



Znam što je pojam traumatični transfer, krivo si shvatila rečenicu. Pa evo ponovit ću na drukčiji način. Traumatični transfer je jedno, o tome bi se dalo čitati, proučavati, pripremiti pacijenta drugi put na to, ali trauma se povećava ponašanjem liječnika koje u slučaju Jolice nije bilo ugodno i lijepo.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure moje drage obzirom da ja ipak idem po svoju mrvu, baš zbog doktora koji se eto potrudio i rekao da ne zamrzavam nego da dođem jer imamo lijepu morulu sve što se dešavalo ću ostaviti iza sebe i idem dalje.

----------


## RockOn

> Cure moje drage obzirom da ja ipak idem po svoju mrvu, baš zbog doktora koji se eto potrudio i rekao da ne zamrzavam nego da dođem jer imamo lijepu morulu sve što se dešavalo ću ostaviti iza sebe i idem dalje.


Bravo Jolica. Bome se mrva izborila  :Smile:  Odlično i za doktora što te nagovorio da ne zamrzavaš. Ipak će se sve lijepo završtiti. I imam dobar osjećaj za tebe. Što se tiče rasprave, zato se ovo i zove forum i što se mene tiče ako je netko nešto pogrešno shvatio sorry. 

Jolice sretno ti bilo. Samo hrabro. Navijamo.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala draga  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima! Prije dvije godine hodočastila sam i ja po Vg. Sad je došlo vrijeme da krenem opet. Zanima me cure kolika je lista čekanja za lijekove, postupak? Imate li saznanja o tome? 
Jel doktori još uvijek priznaju nalaze hormona drugih bolnica kao što je prije bilo? Jel dr. Tomić još radi gore? Hvala vam!!
Sretnooooooo svima!!

----------


## snelly85

Priznaju hormone drugih bolnica,lista cekanja je cca 7 mjeseci,a Tomic je jos uvijek gore.Njega sam najcesce vidla.Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## Jolica30

Krtice priznaju sve nalaze iz drugih bolnica, ja sam doduše na postupak čekala od 10.mj a Tomić je tamo još uvijek.

----------


## Krtica

Hvala vam drage ženske!!

----------


## Lola9

Cure, imala sam punkciju u petak, danas sam zvala biologicu i od 4 js, 2 su oplodjene. Biologica me trazila da je nazovem jos i sutra, mada je nacelno rekla da je tsf u pon. 
To je uobicajena praksa ili se trebam brinuti da oplodjene js mozda nisu kvalitetne???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krtica

> Krtice priznaju sve nalaze iz drugih bolnica, ja sam doduše na postupak čekala od 10.mj a Tomić je tamo još uvijek.


O Jolice30 pa to je onda bilo brzo. 5 mjeseci na listi je super. Ja se sjećam da sam 2014. trebala čekati 9 mjeseci. 
Vidim da čekaš betu. Želim ti svu sreću da bude jedna veeelika troznamenkasta brojka.

----------


## Jolica30

> O Jolice30 pa to je onda bilo brzo. 5 mjeseci na listi je super. Ja se sjećam da sam 2014. trebala čekati 9 mjeseci. 
> Vidim da čekaš betu. Želim ti svu sreću da bude jedna veeelika troznamenkasta brojka.



Krtice tko zna kakva će sada biti situacija sa listom...sad nas gore ima jako jako puno i nema dana kada nije gužva... Puno ti hvala na lijepim željama...još tjedan dana dugih kao vječnost.

----------


## mercury

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam ovdje i u isčekivanju sam svog prvog IVF-a u 7.mj. u Vinogradskoj.  :Bye:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure za koji mjesec sada upisuju za lijekove?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure koliko se prakticira u vg pauze između postupaka?

----------


## Medeja

Kod mene je inseminacija išla jedna za drugom, a između ivf-a po dva mjeseca.

----------


## Medeja

Dakle, aih 9. i 10. mjesec (2014.), a ivf 11. (2014.), 2. i 5. mjesec (2015.).

----------


## Jolica30

*Medeja* dali to po 2 mjeseca između prirodnih postupaka ili stimuliranih?

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure,
možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
Hvala!

----------


## ooleot

Par mjeseci?
Čini mi se da jako ovisi o praznicima, godišnjima i listama.
Jednom sam čekala od 6 do kraja 9 mj. za obicni klomifenski postupak jer *godišnji*
A opet kad sam s AIH prelazila na IVF i pripremila se psihofizički na minimalno 6 mj. Onda sam došla na red za 2 mj. 
Tko bi ih znao...

Nego jeste možda primijetili da u zadnje vrijeme jako izbjegavaju bilo što vikendom?
Malo me to živcira jer su mi neke menge baš stizale u subotu i sad ti trebaš nazvati da ti je prvi dan ciklusa, a njih nema do pon.
I u ponedjeljak je već treci dan, a ti si trebao po lijekove doci drugi dan.
I sad se mozes slikati jer kasnis i dodji iduci ciklus.
Čini mi se da pred 2 godine kad sam prvi puta dosla tamo je bila iznimka da nisu tamo vikendom, a sad ih vec mjesecima nisam vidjela ni u subotu ni u ned.

----------


## Medeja

> *Medeja* dali to po 2 mjeseca između prirodnih postupaka ili stimuliranih?


Nisam ja imala prirodne postupke, samo stimulirane.

*Ooleot*, zato po lijekove koji se uzimaju od drugoga dana ideš ranije, a ne dan prije ili taj dan. Ja sam po lijekove za punu stimulaciju došla dva tjedna prije menge. A i uvijek daju unaprijed dovoljno injekcija da imaš preko vikenda.

Ako ovulacija pada na vikend tu nema izbjegavanja, obavi se, npr. aspiracija u subotu ili u nedjelju (slučaj kod mene). Ili transfer jer se mora. Folikulometrije nikad nisu vikendom radili.

----------


## Medeja

> Drage cure,
> možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
> Hvala!


Ako su nalazi uredni već se sljedeći mjesec može ići u postupak. Pogotovo ako se radi o inseminaciji. Lista za punu stimulaciju je duga pa se na ivf čeka nekoliko mjeseci. Ali na slabo stimulirani ivf se isto može odmah, kao i na inseminaciju.

----------


## ooleot

Medeja, jako dugo sam u vinogradskoj i jako dobro znam da se folikulometrije ne rade vikendom.
Samo sam primijetila da su prije relativno često radili vikednom. Zadnjih mjeseci nisam ih ni jednom ulovila.

----------


## Medeja

> Medeja, jako dugo sam u vinogradskoj i jako dobro znam da se folikulometrije ne rade vikendom.
> Samo sam primijetila da su prije relativno često radili vikednom. Zadnjih mjeseci nisam ih ni jednom ulovila.


A smijem li pitati kako znaš da vikendom nisu tamo?
Zoveš li ih telefonski ili baš ideš fizički tamo?
Iz kojeg ih razloga baš vikendom trebaš?
Vikendom su tamo samo prema potrebi i čim sve obave idu dalje za poslom koji ne mora nužno biti u Klinici. Ne znam što bi liječnici i sestra radili gore ako nema pacijentica.
Gore su samo embriolozi koji se neće javljati na sestrin telefon nego samo na onaj koji su ti dali nakon aspiracije tako da možeš provjeriti kako napreduju embriji.
Po pitanju informacija oko embrija i susretljivosti osoblja za koplje premašuju ostale bolnice, poput Vuka Vrhovca gdje nemaš pojma pet dana što se zbiva s tvojim embrijima.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure ja sad u 3.mj kada sam bila u postupku folikulometrije su bile i subotom.

----------


## Medeja

Eto, super! Ja nisam trebala subotom doći jer su mi valjda folikule rasle predvidljivom brzinom.

----------


## pak

Cure kopiram post ako vam je promaklo. Dvije minute vam treba  :Smile: 
* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad* 

 Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik   "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -   podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za   istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na   Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## sunrize

pozdrav! kakvo je sad stanje u Vinogradskoj sa IVF-om? ima tko nedavnih iskustva ?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure kakvo je gore stanje? Tema nam je slabo aktivna...ja krečem uskoro na drugi ivf..

----------


## Inesz

malo friških informacija iz Vinogradske:

nakon godišnjih započeli su s radom punom parom od 16. 8.

za stimulirani se čeka više od 6 mjeseci, sad upisuju za postupke u ožujku i travnju 2017.  :Sad: 

za prirodnjake i inseminacije ide brže, kad se prikupe nalazi, u postupak se ide odmah s idućim ciklusom

za konzultacije se naručuje na telefon: 01 37 87 689

----------


## Jolica30

Inesz hvala na info...znači da je gore poprilično gužva kad upisuju za ožujak-travanj??  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

Bok cure!
Ja sam se u 11.mjesecu prošle godine upisala za listu lijekova u 6.mjesecu. Nisu mi padao TSH pa sam odgođena za 7. mjesec a onda i 9. Taj vremenski period čekanja mi se čini otprilike isti kao i sad.
Meni su rekli da rade vikendom, ali ne svaki vikend, jer nekad nema punkcija (ima smisla). Da probam nazvati da javim za prvi dan ciklusa, pa ako se nitko ne javi, nazvati u ponedjeljak. 
Gužva je, ali ja se gore stvarno osjećam ugodno, a to mi je ful bitno za barem prvi postupak. Sestra mi je morala ko debilu objašnjavati što i kako s injekcijama i kako se računa ciklus ovisno o tome dođe li menga ujutro ili popodne  :lool: 
Btw. ono što ja nisam znala je da rade UZV kad dođeš po lijekove :D A ja došla na antibioticima, na početku gljivične upale, totalno nepripremljena i prilično me izbezumilo  :Shock:   :lool:

----------


## Medeja

Sestra Anita ima toliko strpljenja, zaista je predivna osoba.
I meni je uvijek sve objasnjavala, svaki put iznova, a nekoliko sam postupaka imala.
Kad sam gore isla po lijekove, uputnicu za betu, ma samo ih pozdraviti, bila sam pripremljena za uzv.
Nikad se ne zna.  :Grin:

----------


## Sybila

Imam jednu nedoumicu...nakon što sam pokupila lijekove, bemfolu, u ponedjeljak, uopće ih nisam stigla pogledati jer sam imala tonu obveza...sad sam sjela i krenula gledati uputstva i slučajno naletjela da treba biti u frižideru. Nije bila u frižideru. Nitko mi nije rekao  :Sad:  A uopće mi nije palo na pamet. Imate iskustva kakva ili savjet? U stanu je bilo cca 25-26 stupnjeva.  :scared:

----------


## Mimi1010

Hej.Ni meni nije receno da treba bit u frizideru.E meni nije jasna jedna stvar.Znaci upute su: 2-4 DC bemfola od 225, 5-6 DC bemfola od 150 i to izmedu 16-18h od 6 DC orgalutran. 7 dan doci u kliniki na UZV. Znaci prvi dan DC se ne uzima nista? Al sad mi nije jasno ovo za 6 dan tj.od 6 dana.Jel onda taj 6 DC si dam bemfolu 150 + orgalutran? Ili ide org.tek 7 dan? Ima tko iskustva.Budem nazvala gore al me sad to kopka.

----------


## Yarmmai

> Imam jednu nedoumicu...nakon što sam pokupila lijekove, bemfolu, u ponedjeljak, uopće ih nisam stigla pogledati jer sam imala tonu obveza...sad sam sjela i krenula gledati uputstva i slučajno naletjela da treba biti u frižideru. Nije bila u frižideru. Nitko mi nije rekao  A uopće mi nije palo na pamet. Imate iskustva kakva ili savjet? U stanu je bilo cca 25-26 stupnjeva.


Kasnim s odgovorom skoro 2 tjedna, al nek se ipak nađe  :Smile: . Nema problema. Bemfola, se može čuvati "Prije otvaranja i unutar roka valjanosti, lijek se može izvaditi i čuvati izvan hladnjaka do 3 mjeseca na
25°C ili ispod 25°C, bez ponovnog odlaganja u hladnjak."
Tak da je sve ok!

----------


## Bond

Vidim nitko ne pise... da se ja prijavim kao cekalica bete. Jucer transfer 2 odlicne blastice, a 2 zamrznute. Lezim i odmaram. Javite se...

----------


## Jolica30

Eto neka se nešto i ovdje dešava...ja u petak po lijekove i krećem  :Smile:

----------


## Bond

Pitale ste kakvo je stanje u Vg, pa ja sam eto cekala na red za ivf od 2/2016 do 9/2016. Nije strasno!

----------


## snelly85

Curke,danas sam dobila protokol.Od 2-4.dc 225 j puregona,5.dc 150 j puregona.Na uzv trebam doc 6.dc.
Moze mi netko dat misljenje, s obzirom na moju dijagnozu niskog amh ,da li je to dovoljna terapija? 
Zapravo ne znam kako bi protumacila te jedinice,koja je to jacina stimulacije???Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## this too shall pass

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam nova ovdje i u MPO vodama! Iako vas pratim već neko vrijeme, konačno sam se odlučila i registrirati. Zahvaljujući forumu, dobila sam mnogo korisnih informacija i na temelju toga odlučila se za Vinogradsku! Prošli sam mjesec bila na prvim konzultacijama i ugodno sam bila iznenađena atmosfermom gore. Sestre su bile vrlo ljubazne, a liječnik iznimno empatičan i otvoren za sva pitanja. U postupku smo skupljanja nalaza, zapravo, još su ostali HSG i markeri. Ovo što smo zasada obavili baš i nije dobro, a osjećam da će dijagnoza biti još :/

JA: 31 g, subklinička hipotireoza, AMH 4,7  :Crying or Very sad: 
ON: 35 g, oligoasthenozoospermia

Iako smo tek na početku puta, već se osjećamo potrošeno. Ima li netko da je uspio sa sličnim dijagnozama?

----------


## KitKat82

Pozdrav! Ja sam trenutno u svom 1. IVF-u. Forum mi je bio dragocjen izvor informacija te sam se na temelju toga i odlucila za Vinogradsku. Za sada sam zadovoljna sa svime gore. Od stimulacije koristim od 3. -7.dc klomifen, 7. -8.dc menopur, 9.-12. menopur+orgalutran. Sutra 3.uzv, vjerojatno stoperica i u cetvrtak punkcija. Sretno svima!

----------


## malena1982

Evo da se i ja prijavim,narucena na prve konzultacije 22.12.iiii jedva cekam

----------


## dazler

Pozdrav cure

Da li netko zna cijene postupka u Vinogradskoj?Ja sam ispucala preko HZZO-a i znam da mogu u Vinogradsku uz plaćanje,pa me zanima da li je netko od Vas bio?
Svima sretno u postupcima :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## this too shall pass

Pozdrav! Prošli sam tjedan bila na drugom pregledu sa svim nalazima. naručena sam za prirodni IVF/ICIS u drugom mjesecu, a za stimulirani u 7. mjesecu. U veljači trebam doći 8. dan ciklusa na UZV. Zanima me koliko ću često
  morati, oprilike, dolaziti na UZV i ostalo u tom ciklusu? Nova sam u ovome, a važno mi je da znam da suprug i ja možemo oragnizirati raspored na poslu? Hvala unaprijed i sretno svima  :Saint:

----------


## Sybila

Heh, znam da odgovaram puuuno kasnije, ali svejedno, mozda pomogne  :Smile: 
Ides od cca 5-7 dc gore, najvjerojatnije svakodnevno. Ne znam ima li razlike u prirodnom, iako sam ja u cekaonici vidjala svaki dan iste zene bez obzira na vrstu postupka/stimulacije. Racunaj na to. Nekad ces cekati dulje, nekad krace. 
Nemoj odustajati vec na pocetku, nije dijagnoza garancija za bilo sto! Ima ljudi koji su b.o. u svim pogledima pa godinama i godinama nista - i onih s nizom dijagnoza kojima upali od prve! Ako imas jos kakvih pitanja, javi se  :Smile:

----------


## this too shall pass

Uf! ovo je već treći post koji pišem, ne znam gdje su završila prethodna dva. Uglavnom, puno hvala na odgovoru. Ovaj mjesec krćem s prvim IVF/ICIS  u prirodnom ciklusu, a pitanja tek slijede  :Smile: .

----------


## Elaine2

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu..Čeka me prvi puni stimulirani IVF, u trećem mjesecu. Dosad sam bila na jednom slabo stimuliranom (dvije blastociste), i 3 inseminacije. Imam Hashimotov sindrom te blagu inverziju LH i FSH. 
Jučer sam dobila nalaze hormona TSH: 3.83 i FT4 17.1. Zanima me kako u Vinogradskoj gledaju na ovakvu vrijednost TSH prije IVF-a? 
Sybila, rekla si da su ti dva put odgađali ivf radi tsh. O kojim vrijednostima se radi? 
U ponedjeljak idem kod svoje doktorice sa nalazom, da mi možda pojača terapiju, ne bi li se tsh nešto snizio do ožujka..

----------


## this too shall pass

> Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu..Čeka me prvi puni stimulirani IVF, u trećem mjesecu. Dosad sam bila na jednom slabo stimuliranom (dvije blastociste), i 3 inseminacije. Imam Hashimotov sindrom te blagu inverziju LH i FSH. 
> Jučer sam dobila nalaze hormona TSH: 3.83 i FT4 17.1. Zanima me kako u Vinogradskoj gledaju na ovakvu vrijednost TSH prije IVF-a? 
> Sybila, rekla si da su ti dva put odgađali ivf radi tsh. O kojim vrijednostima se radi? 
> U ponedjeljak idem kod svoje doktorice sa nalazom, da mi možda pojača terapiju, ne bi li se tsh nešto snizio do ožujka..


Meni je u sklopu obrade neplodnosti utvrdena subklinicka hipotireoza, TSH mi je bio izmedu 3 i 4, ne sjecam se tocno. Vec mi je moj soc.ginekolog tada rekao da je to previsok tsh za mpo i uputio endokrinologu. Dobila sam eutyrox 25 mg i nakon mjesec dana mi je tsh pao na 2.6. U Vinogradskoj mi je dr. K. rekao da toleriraju do 2.5. Eto, to je moje iskustvo, najbolje da jos pitas. Sretno!

----------


## Sybila

Elaine - Tako je, trazit ce te da spustis TSH na ispod 2.5, moj je TSH bio oko 6 i zatim oko 4, a u postupak sam na kraju isla s 0.069 (ne moras ti biti tako nisko). Da, odi endokrinologu, digni terapiju i vadi tsh opet prije samog postupka. Lakse ti je odgoditi postupak mjesec dana nego se nadati da ce ti u stimulaciji tsh ostati relativno ok - moze divljati i to jako. Obavijesti gore odjel nakon sto vidis dr.u ponedjeljak. Nadam se da ce terapija brzo djelovati  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Iskreno moj tsh koji je bio 3,77 nitko od doktora u vg nije dozivio. Ocito je gore za svaku pacijenticu drugacija klima.

----------


## Elaine2

Hvala ti na odgovoru. Malo me strah tog spuštanja jer mi je prije godinu dana tako otišlo u hiper, pa naglo u hipo..trebalo mi je par mjeseci da se vratim u normalu. Inače, pijem Eut. već skoro 3 godine, i uz sve terapije koje sam pila (počela sa 25, sad pijem 50 svaki dan), nikad mi tsh nije bio niži od 2.55. S takvim nalazom sam bila na polustimuliranom prošle godine. Da li imate iskustva da je nešto od prirodnih pripravaka pomoglo u spuštanju? Ili samo - bez stresa?  :Smile:

----------


## Elaine2

> Iskreno moj tsh koji je bio 3,77 nitko od doktora u vg nije dozivio. Ocito je gore za svaku pacijenticu drugacija klima.


Nadam se da će biti tako! Meni je lani Grbavac na prvim konzultacijama rekao da bi bilo dobro malo spustiti ispod 2.5, ali kad sam išla u postupak nitko mi nije komentirao tsh.

----------


## Elaine2

Evo dobila sam povećanje terapije Euthyrox 62,5 svaki dan.  Sad me još kopka inzulinska rezistencija, pošto imam Hashimota i inverziju LF i FSH, možda sam kandidat i za IR. Nemam problema sa debljanjem..U biti, imala sam problem što se nikad nisam mogla dovoljno udebljati. Ali imam česte napadaje gladi, već dugo sumnjam da nešto nije ok s te strane. Do normalne kilaže sam došla prošle godine, vježbanjem i većim unosom proteina (60kg, 171 cm). Sad jedem relativno raznovrsno, ali dosta ugljikohidrata. Šećer već par godina svodim na minimum. Vježbam povremeno.. Ali čitam da debljina nije nužno povezana sa inzulinskom rezistencijom. Da li znate koje točno testove bih trebala obaviti za Inz.rez.? Danas sam od dr.opće prakse dobila uputnicu za OGTT test. Da li je to dovoljno? (Molim admina da mi prebaci post ako smatra da trebam biti u nekoj drugoj temi..Hvala!)

----------


## maraa

Hej curke, nešto je tiha ova tema..vidim da ni dazler još nitko nije odgovorio na pitanje iz 12-og mj, a i mene bi zanimalo isto: da li postoji i koliko košta postupak uz plaćanje,,ako itko ovdje zna,,naime ovo mi je četvrti stimulirani pa me zanima ukoliko ne uspije koja je razlika (ako je uopće razlika) u cijeni između privatno i plaćanje u državnoj ?

----------


## Jolica30

Iskreno vec ako placate mislim da ima puno boljih privatnih poliklinika od vinogradske.

----------


## Sybila

> Hej curke, nešto je tiha ova tema..vidim da ni dazler još nitko nije odgovorio na pitanje iz 12-og mj, a i mene bi zanimalo isto: da li postoji i koliko košta postupak uz plaćanje,,ako itko ovdje zna,,naime ovo mi je četvrti stimulirani pa me zanima ukoliko ne uspije koja je razlika (ako je uopće razlika) u cijeni između privatno i plaćanje u državnoj ?


Najbolje da nazoves odjel i pitas pa usporedis s privatnicima.

----------


## Zulta

Pozdrav svima, evo i mi smo novi u MPO svijetu. Dobili smo uputnicu za prvi pregled i sad se dvoumimo između Petrove i Vinogradske, pa molim preporuke i vaše mišljenje.

----------


## maraa

Zulta, ne znam koliko vam se *žuri* te koje su vam dijagnoze, ukoliko ste obavljali ikakve pretrage...Meni osobno u vinogr.je bilo ok jedino je strašna gužva za lijekove, pa stoga ne znam kako je u petrovoj no ovdje se čeka skoro pola godine na stimulaciju...

----------


## Sybila

Zulta, sve ovisi o tome sto te muci i koliko si voljna cekati. Za mene je VG bila relativno slucajan odabir (preporuka mog gin i cinjenica da sam tamo operirana prije 8 god), ali nakon istrazivanja, ne bih ju mijenjala. Da, na lijekove se ceka cca 6mj (u prirodnjak mozes odmah), ali meni je tim super, nema "nastimavanja" punkcija na radne dane, nego se radi i nedjeljom ako treba, dobijes anesteziju, i informacije koje trazis. Imala sam lose iskustvo s dr.Tomicem i njegovim pokusajima transfera i stvarno mi nije drag (prezivljavanje mojih embrija je stvarno bilo skoro cudo, ali govori i o sposobnosti biologa i stanju opreme), ali znam da neki idu ciljano njemu, tako da je to samo moje osobno iskustvo. Vodio me dr.Bolanca i s njim sam izuzetno zadovoljna, a sestra je odlicna. Meni je plus sto mogu u istoj bolnici obaviti sve - i endokrinologa i druge pretrage, ja sam u principu tamo stacionirana  :Smile: 

U Petrovoj nisam bila i zarekla sam se da u nju u bilo kojoj situaciji nogom necu krociti - tako da je moje vidjenje Petrove stvarno subjektivno. Ono sto vidim na forumu ovdje je da ima dosta nekih propustenih punkcija, sfusanih postupaka od strane doktora - ali napominjem, nisam bila i stvarno ne znam, taj djelic svog misljenja o njima baziram na par procitanih upisa ovdje i na ranijem stavu o samoj bolnici. 
Ako imas kakvih dalje pitanja, vici  :Wink:  i na kraju - najbitnije ti je kako se negdje osjecas. Ako ti nije ugodno - odi dalje, nemoj zapeti na jednom mjestu.

----------


## Zulta

Kod nas je priča bila takva da smo već neko vrijeme pokušavali raditi na bebi, bez force, što bude bude. Ali onda je prošla godina pa dvije i ništa od bebe. Da bi nas prošle godine u proljeće iznenadio plusić i baš smo se veselili, ali je naše veselje ubrzo prošlo. Već na prvom pregledu ustanovljena je vanmaterična trudnoća. Sve smo očekivali, samo to ne. Hitno su me poslali na operaciju i laperoskopski je uklonjen lijevi jajovod, na desnom su micali priraslice.
Svi nalazi su uredni, brisevi i papa. Radila sam HSG nakon oporavka i desni jajovod je prohodan. Nešto povišeni TSH (4,5) i sniženi AMH (9). Čekamo nalaz spermiograma, ali vjerujemo da će sve biti u redu.
Svi daljni pokušaji su neuspješni, svaki mjesec iznova velika iščekivanja i nakon toga još veće razočaranje.
Naručeni smo na pregled i konzultacije u Beta+, ali dobila sam uputnice i preporuku ginekologa za dr.Bolanca u Vinogradskoj, još se nismo naručili. Ne znam ni sama što čekamo. Općenito nam je MPO teška odluka.
Da li prilikom naručivanja mogu tražiti pregled kod određenog doktora? I da li onda taj doktor vodi cijeli postupak?
Svakako bi za početak voljeli skupiti više mišljenja.

----------


## maraa

Zulta, naša priča je da smo radili na bebi dvije godine i ništa, otišla sam HSG koji je pokazao da je lijevi začepljen i mora van zbod hidrosalpinixa a desni *kao* uredno prohodan..S tom mišlju izgubili smo još dodatnu godinu ,,, tada sam došla u vinogradsku i prof.Kuna mi je prije ivf-a predložio laparaskopiju jer toksičnost iz lijevog jajovoda nije dobra za embrij.... Nakon laparaskopije  ostajem bez lijevog jajovoda a za desni su ustanovili da je također skroz začepljen...Kako ne znam, dakle HSG je pokazao da je prihodan a laparaskopija da nije...Svi ostali nalazi suprugovi i moji su uredni, amh dosta veći od tvog, uvijek dobijem lijep broj jajnih stanica (preko deset) a eto upravo se spremam za PETI postupak...kako i zašto ne znam ni sama, mislila sam da će ići puno lakše jer su svi ostali nalazi uredni no očito se puno tog mora poklopiti...Možeš ti traziti za prvi pregled npr dr.Bolanču, meni je on super, no kada jednom kreneš u postupak teško je da te samo jedan doktor vodi jer oni nisu uvijek baš te dane kada ti moraš ići na ultrazvuk ili punkciju ili transfer gore...No tako je u svim državnim bolnicama ne samo u vinogradskoj...Ja sam eto otišla od njih jer je lista za lijekove preduga,,nakon postupka mi se ne da 
6-7 mj.čekati na listu za lijekove...Inače sve ostalo je ok gore i nemam nekih zamjerki...Možda da odete na više mjesta na konzultacije pa tada odlučite... Sretno i naoružajte se novom vrstom strpljenja...

----------


## Jolica30

Zulta na zalost ne postoji opcija u drzavnim bolnicama da te vodi samo jedan doktor. Meni je to iskreno katastrofa jer u proslom postupku je svaki imao svoje misljenje, svatko je vidio drugi broj folikula, sve u svemu ja u vinogradskoj nisam bila zadovoljna. Od tog postupka gdje su se oni nadmudrivali ja sam dobila jedno veliko nista. Transfer nisam ni imala a pistupak sam potrosila. I drugo je zaista ogromna lista cekanja od nekih 6-7 mjeseci.

----------


## maraa

I svima nama je MPO teška odluka, ja sam bila baš u komi kad sam nakon laparaskopije saznala da prirodno ne mogu ostati trudna, no tada se jednostavno isplačeš, prihvatiš problem i kreneš ga rješavati, nema druge,,,Iskreno sad mi je samo zao sto i prije nismo krenuli na MPO a ne čekali tolike godine na prirodnu trudnoću koja se uz moje jajovode ne bi dogodila...

----------


## Sybila

Zulta - ti mozes traziti jednog odredjenog doktora za prvi pregled,ali folikulometrije, a mozda i punkciju i transfer ne mora raditi on. No, nakon mog neuspjesnog transfera, meni je dr.B obecao biti na probnom transferu i na onda pravom i tako je i bilo - iako taj dan nije bio rasporedjen gore i drugi dr.je bio u ordinaciji - pozvali su ga i on je obavio ET. 
TSH ce ti snizavati, mora biti ispod 2.5. Recimo, meni se bas potrefilo - u 11/15 su me stavili na listu za lijekove za 6/16 uz napomenu da rijesim TSH koji je bio oko 6, i jos neke pretrage. 6/16 nisam jos imala termin za endokrin, prebacila se za 7/16, kada je TSH jos uvijek bio povisen - 4.5. Opet se odgodila za 9/16, kada je TSH napokon pao i tada smo isli u stimulaciju. Izmedju sam mogla prirodnjake, ali nije imalo smisla jer mi je tsh bio visok, a zbog endometrioze nije bilo preporucljivo pustati moje cikluse bez kontrole. Na svu srecu, uspjeli smo iz prvog postupka tako da nisam morala opet cekati 6 mjeseci. 
Ako se sad narucis i stave te na listu, taman ces doci na red kad tsh padne i ustabili se, bar ce ti se to podudarati. 
Osim toga, ako je sperm.ok, najvjerojatnije ces izmedju stimulacija raditi prirodnjake, mozda cak i inseminacije ako se pokaze da postoji sansa za to. 

Tesko je krenuti u MPO vode, da, ali ne bih ti savjetovala bilo kakvo cekanje ili odgadjanje...godine i vrijeme leti, meni je ovo cekanje od godinu doslovno proletjelo. Odi gdje mozes na konzultacije i odluci sama gdje ti vise odgovara, mislim da sam vec spomenula - najbitnije je da se ti dobro tamo osjecas.

----------


## this too shall pass

Pozdrav! Ne znam gdje bih postavila ovo pitanje, pa pitam ovdje. Gdje parkirate kada idete u bolnicu. Naime, onaj bolnički parking se napuni za čas već rano ujutro.  Ja sam uglavnom naručena od 9 pa kad dodem do Vinogradske, više nema slobodnih mjesta u to doba. Nisam i Zagreba, putujem autom. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## inada

Mi uvijek parkiramo u podzemnoj u inportane centru kod zelj.kolodvora mjesta kolko hoces, 5kn sat.i tramvajom br.6 do bolnice. Za tren si gore

----------


## KitKat82

> Pozdrav! Ne znam gdje bih postavila ovo pitanje, pa pitam ovdje. Gdje parkirate kada idete u bolnicu. Naime, onaj bolnički parking se napuni za čas već rano ujutro.  Ja sam uglavnom naručena od 9 pa kad dodem do Vinogradske, više nema slobodnih mjesta u to doba. Nisam i Zagreba, putujem autom. Hvala unaprijed.


Postoji veliki parking kod Trga Franje Tuđmana. Oko 8 ujutro bude mjesta a cijena je 3kn za 3 sata.

----------


## this too shall pass

Hvala puno  :Klap:

----------


## Vrci

> Postoji veliki parking kod Trga Franje Tuđmana. Oko 8 ujutro bude mjesta a cijena je 3kn za 3 sata.


Tu uvijek i ja parkiram kad idem u Vinogradsku. Znala sam naci i kasnije, nikad nisam dosla da nije bilo niti jedno mjesto 
I onda malo setnjice do gore

----------


## Lunčica

*Sybila*, zanima me tvoje iskustvo s dr. Tomićem (može i na pm), ja sam također nezadovoljna zadnjim transferom.





> Zulta, sve ovisi o tome sto te muci i koliko si voljna cekati. Za mene je VG bila relativno slucajan odabir (preporuka mog gin i cinjenica da sam tamo operirana prije 8 god), ali nakon istrazivanja, ne bih ju mijenjala. Da, na lijekove se ceka cca 6mj (u prirodnjak mozes odmah), ali meni je tim super, nema "nastimavanja" punkcija na radne dane, nego se radi i nedjeljom ako treba, dobijes anesteziju, i informacije koje trazis. Imala sam lose iskustvo s dr.Tomicem i njegovim pokusajima transfera i stvarno mi nije drag (prezivljavanje mojih embrija je stvarno bilo skoro cudo, ali govori i o sposobnosti biologa i stanju opreme), ali znam da neki idu ciljano njemu, tako da je to samo moje osobno iskustvo. Vodio me dr.Bolanca i s njim sam izuzetno zadovoljna, a sestra je odlicna. Meni je plus sto mogu u istoj bolnici obaviti sve - i endokrinologa i druge pretrage, ja sam u principu tamo stacionirana 
> 
> U Petrovoj nisam bila i zarekla sam se da u nju u bilo kojoj situaciji nogom necu krociti - tako da je moje vidjenje Petrove stvarno subjektivno. Ono sto vidim na forumu ovdje je da ima dosta nekih propustenih punkcija, sfusanih postupaka od strane doktora - ali napominjem, nisam bila i stvarno ne znam, taj djelic svog misljenja o njima baziram na par procitanih upisa ovdje i na ranijem stavu o samoj bolnici. 
> Ako imas kakvih dalje pitanja, vici  i na kraju - najbitnije ti je kako se negdje osjecas. Ako ti nije ugodno - odi dalje, nemoj zapeti na jednom mjestu.

----------


## Sybila

Lunčica, fali ti postova da bi ti mogla poslati pm. Mislim da ti fale 3. 
Evo ovdje sam opisala kako je to išlo taj dan: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89556-O...ghlight=sybila 

U sljedećem ciklusu je obavljen probni tranfer, a zatim i transfer uz UZV i puni mjehur, nisam ga niti osjetila. 
Kaj se tebi dogodilo?

----------


## Jolica30

Dragi naš dr.Tomić  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  . Sva sreća pa sam se maknula od tamo.

----------


## Lunčica

Pročitala...uf  :Sad: 

Ma možda ja samo pušem na hladno, ali nisam naviknuta da se transfer radi bez uzv (ok, čitala poslije da uzv nije garancija uspjeha i da se može bez), no ono što mi se dogodilo i što mi se nikako ne sviđa...opet ponavljam, nisam baš iskusna po pitanju IVF i možda je sve to normalno, ali nakon transfera, dok sam još bila na stolu je nešto iscurilo, dr. je sam obrisao - da li je normalno da stvari cure van neposredno nakon? Ovo mi je bio treći transfer i to mi se nikada nije dogodilo.





> Lunčica, fali ti postova da bi ti mogla poslati pm. Mislim da ti fale 3. 
> Evo ovdje sam opisala kako je to išlo taj dan: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89556-O...ghlight=sybila 
> 
> U sljedećem ciklusu je obavljen probni tranfer, a zatim i transfer uz UZV i puni mjehur, nisam ga niti osjetila. 
> Kaj se tebi dogodilo?

----------


## Sybila

Uzv stvarno nije nuzan, neki ga ni privatnici ne koriste. A sto se curenja tice... Ne znam sto bih ti rekla. Tko te vodi, on ili netko drugi? Da pitas. Meni na prvu zvuci kao da je fizioloska curnula, ako je ispirao. Stvarno ne znam,kuzim ceg se bojis, ne znam kaj bi ti rekla.

----------


## Jolica30

Neznam što da ti kažem Lunčica, ja sam zbog njega pobjegla iz Vinogradske glavom bez obzira. On je katastrofa totalna od doktora. Ima tu negdje na stranicama i moje iskustvo sa njim. Dovoljno je reći kakvu mi je traumu napravio da ja od onda i na transfer idem pod anestezijom.

----------


## Zulta

Pozdrav, eto mi smo na listi čekanja za ivf u 12.mj, do tada ćemo pokušati blago stimulirani ivf na klomifenu.

Da li netko ima iskustva s blago stimuliranim ivf-om? Da li je ograničen broj pokušaja? I koja je procedura? Za sad su rekli da se javim prvi dan ciklusa pa ćemo dogovoriti UVZ 7. DC, što nakon toga?

----------


## KitKat82

> Pozdrav, eto mi smo na listi čekanja za ivf u 12.mj, do tada ćemo pokušati blago stimulirani ivf na klomifenu.
> 
> Da li netko ima iskustva s blago stimuliranim ivf-om? Da li je ograničen broj pokušaja? I koja je procedura? Za sad su rekli da se javim prvi dan ciklusa pa ćemo dogovoriti UVZ 7. DC, što nakon toga?


Ja sam do sad imala tri blago stimulirana postupka. Dva kombinacija klomifen/bemfola ili menopur i jedan femara/bemfola. Navodno to se ne racuna pod ova cetiri stimulirana ali nisam 100% sigurna.

----------


## maraa

Eto meni je doktor Tomić rekao da mi postupak u kojem sam koristila klomifen i pred kraj 9 injekcija menopura spada pod stimulirani, iako mi na otpusnom piše polustimulirani rekao mi je da pojam polustimulirani u hzzo-u ne postoji i da je to iskorišten stimulirani.

----------


## maraa

Pod šta onda misliš da ti postupci spadaju kada preko hzzo-a imamo pravo na dva prirodna,,,,?

----------


## maraa

Da sad znam nikako ne bih pristala na te blago stimulirane, isto mi je bilo dugo za čekati pa mi prof.Kuna predložio pokušati s klomifenom, ja sam rekla da može ukoliko se neće pisati pod stimulirani, kaže prof.Kuna neće se voditi pod stimulirani. I tako krenem ja sa klomifenima, oko desetog dana ciklusa mi kažu kako sam lijepo reagirala i da bi bilo šteta da propadnu folikuli da ih još malo nahranimo, e tom je bila caka, ja pristanem, uveli mi znači menopur, sveukupno 9 komada i 4 orgalutrana, a na kraju samo dvije stanice.. Pitam doktora Tomića nakon neuspješnog postupka kako mi se sad taj postupak vodi a on meni da u hzzo-u blago stimulirani ne postoje, da ostoje 2 prirodna i 4 stimulirana, dakle eventualno da sam pila samo klomifen i dobila štopericu bio bi prirodni a ovako zbog tih par injekcija je stimulirani...
Dobro se raspitajte u tim blago stimuliranim kad dobijete koju injekciju(osim štoperice) kako ga vode.

----------


## Inesz

Zakon o MPO-u osiguranicama HZZO-a daje pravo na 2 IVF/ICSI postupka u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 IVF/ICSI postupka u stimuliranom ciklusu.
Zakon ne ističe razliku - postupak u blago stimuliranom ciklusu i postupak u standardnom stimuliranom ciklusu (tzv. puna stimulacija).

Sa aspekta prava osiguranica na IVF-postupke na teret HZZO-a, nema razlike je li postupak bio blago ili standarno stimuliran. 
Kada vam bolnica prema HZZO-u obračuna neki oblik stimuliranog postupka, svejedno da li ste koristile 5 ampula gonadotropina ili 35 ampula, vi ste iskoristile pravo na jedan stimulirani postupak.

Ali za bolnice ima razlike da li prema prema HZZO-u obračunava blago stimulirani postupak ili postupak standardne (pune) stimulacije.

Prema šifrarniku Dijagnostičko-terapijskih postupaka u sekundarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti, bolnice od HZZO-a za IVF/ICSI postupak u blago stimuliranom ciklusu  dobivaju oko 6 100 kn, a za IVF/ICSi stimlirani postupak uz standardnu stimulaciju bolnica dobiva oko 10 000 kn.


Osobno,  ne bih pristala da mi se stimulacija tipa: klomifen+par ampula gonadotropina + mrvicu supresije računa kao potrošeni stimulirani postupak, a fakturiranje ovakvih tipova stimulacije prema HZZO-u kao blago ili čak standarno stimulirani postupak (za pacijenticu svejedno, za bolnicu ipak značajna razlike u količini novaca koje dobiva) smatram prilično nepoštenom praksom.

----------


## maraa

Slazem se ja i shvacam sve..no sto ja sad tu mogu..rekao mi je da je potrosen stimulirani i eto..da sam znala ne bih ni ja nikako pristala na blago stimulirani postupak no sad je gotovo..u pola postupka su mi rekli to sto su mi rekli ( da ih treba malo dohraniti s par injekcija) i naravno da sam ih poslusala...

----------


## Inesz

Maraa,
shvacam tebe i tvoju poziciju. Bolnica je tu, po mom sudu, postupila nepošteno prema tebi.
Nisam upratila, kad se je ovo dogodilio i kakav je bio rezultat ovog postupka s klomifenom i par ampula gonadotropina?

----------


## maraa

To je bilo u 03.2016-e, a rezultat- dobivene dvije jajne stanice, jedna se oplodila ....beta nula, ma koma, a inače u punom stimuliranom nakon toga sam dobila 13 stanica...

----------


## IvyVM

Pozdrav! Pratim sve moguće forume no nikako da se uključim, pa eto me sad. Naša dijagnoza - ja mikrocistični jajnici, on oligozoospermija. Relativno smo novi u svemu, počeli sa prvim prirodnim ivf-om u 3 mjesecu(neuspjeli, nije se ni oplodilo). Drugi Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu- oplođeno jer se supugu izrazito popravio spermiogram po tabletama koje pije. Trenutno krenuli sa prvim stimuliranim postupkom - dobila ovlaleap. Bila na folikulometriji neki dan(dr. Tomić bio) i naglasio da dobro reagiram i da imamo puno folikula. Idem u četvrtak opet pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.

----------


## Zulta

Svakako ćemo paziti da nam ne potroše stimulirani pod blagi postupak, hvala svima na upozorenju. Za vikend krećem s klomifenom, zvala gore, ali ovaj vikend ih nema pa kažu da zovem u ponedjeljak za termin. Da li netko zna kakva je situacija sad, tko je gore od doktora i da li dogovaraju termine vikendom prema potrebi? Malo me strah kome ćemo sad doći u ruke :/

----------


## Pirga

:Bye:  Imam pitanjce: mi smo bili aktivni u Vg prije 2 godine, prošli 5 postupaka (sve piše u potpisu) pa odustali od MPO priče (osjećala sam se kao da forsitramo nešto u krivo vrijeme pa smo se počeli baviti nekim drugim stvarima i nastavlili pokušavati doma). U 2. mj. ove godine sam imala biokemijsku (spontana trudnoća) i sada me nekako opet vuče da iskoristimo što je ostalo. Znači, imamo još 1 prirodni i 2 stimulirana postupka. Znate li možda kako bi sada išla procedura? Javim se gore i oni mi kažu što dalje, to znam, ali me zanima što sve moram ponavljati od pretraga. 
I do kada su na GO, kada ih se može kontaktirati? Tnx!

----------


## KitKat82

Pirga, dobrodošla! Ja sam u Vg u postupcima. Trenutno gore rade do 15.8. sigurno jer ja počinjem kroz dva tjedna sa pikanjima tak da mislim da me ne bi stavljali u postupak da ne rade. Jedino ne znam kako sada s vikendima po ljeti. Tokom godine rade i vikendima uredno. Od nalaza mislim da ćeš svakako morati ponavljati briseve, papu i markere. Za hormone nisam sigurna. Sretno!

----------


## Pirga

> Pirga, dobrodošla! Ja sam u Vg u postupcima. Trenutno gore rade do 15.8. sigurno jer ja počinjem kroz dva tjedna sa pikanjima tak da mislim da me ne bi stavljali u postupak da ne rade. Jedino ne znam kako sada s vikendima po ljeti. Tokom godine rade i vikendima uredno. Od nalaza mislim da ćeš svakako morati ponavljati briseve, papu i markere. Za hormone nisam sigurna. Sretno!


Hvala na dobrodoslici! Iako sam jos li-la jesam li povratnik

----------


## Pirga

Nestalo mi je pola posta, a ne da više uređivati :Smile:  Treba li i mm ponavljati markere? Pretpostavljam da spermiogram ne treba.

----------


## KitKat82

> Nestalo mi je pola posta, a ne da više uređivati Treba li i mm ponavljati markere? Pretpostavljam da spermiogram ne treba.


Mislim da bi trebao i on markere.

----------


## Inesz

Vinogradska je u 2015. godini obavila 638 MPO postupka nakon kojih je rođeno 87 djece (broj poroda ne navodi se).
Bilo je oko 200 intrauterinih inseminacija (IUI), ukupno oko 400 IVF i ICSI postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje i oko 50 transfera odleđenih zametaka (FET).

https://zdravstvo.gov.hr/UserDocsIma...MPO%202015.pdf

----------


## patuljcica

Evo curke i ja se prijavljujem..prošli tjedan sam odradila transfer jednog smrzlića...kak su bili godišnji sve folikulometrije i transfer mi odradio dr. B koji je zaista jedan predivan doktor, i pristupačan i stručan, baš sam bez ikakvog tereta išla gore. I inače mi je cijeli odjel super, od sestara (sad ih je više, nije samo sestra Anita gore, koje tkr. jedna strplljiva i predivna osoba..)
Tek sljedeći tjedan mi je beta pa sad čekamo...

----------


## Zulta

Cure, gdje se u Vinogradskoj vadi beta? I koliko se čeka?

----------


## Sybila

U crvenoj zgradi, 2.kat,nasuprot ginekologije, endokrinoloski lab.. Dodjes prije 8,ostavis uputnicu u kosarici na salteru i cekas. Gotovi rezultati isti dan oko 2, posalju mailom ili dodjes po njih.

----------


## Zulta

Hvala.

Na žalost beta negativna.

----------


## Sybila

Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## jejja

Cure, one koje su trenutno u postupcima, treba mi informacija ima li i kolika je lista cekanja za stimulirane postupke/lijekove? Hvala vam [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pirga

Ja sam bila danas na konzultacijama i zapisana sam za 12.mj.

----------


## jejja

Pirga zbog liste ili moras napraviti kakve pretrage?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pirga

> Pirga zbog liste ili moras napraviti kakve pretrage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Moram ponoviti sve pretrage jer smo pauzirali 2,5 god, ali ovo je zbog liste. Sada se zapisuje za 12.mj.

----------


## maraa

O pa to je super, dakle konačno su se i oni pomaknuli Bogu hvala, inače su im liste bile 6mj i više, meni lani 7mj pa sam odustala,,
niti u jednoj drugoj bolnici ne postoji nikakva lista za lijekove osim  u vinogradskoj, šteta jer su inače meni oni svi super, no ova lista od samo 3mj je super kak je prije bilo. Sretno svima

----------


## tlukaci5

nisam se duuugo javljala na ove stranice, pa samo da zahvalim ekipi iz Vinogradske, jer smo mi kod njih uspjeli dobiti svoje princeze, želim svima uspjeh , i ne odustajte, pozdrav

----------


## this too shall pass

Pozdrav. Zna li netko kada Humana ide na godisnji? Pokusavam ih dobiti danas, no nesto nije u redu s linijom.

----------


## Elaine2

> Pozdrav. Zna li netko kada Humana ide na godisnji? Pokusavam ih dobiti danas, no nesto nije u redu s linijom.


Koliko znam na godišnjem su samo onaj tjedan između Božića i Nove godine.

----------


## this too shall pass

Hvala, uspjela sam ih na kraju dobiti. Trebala sam na stimulirani u 12.mjesecu, no uzimaju samo one koje dobiju menstruaciju do 4.12. Nazalost, nisam medu tim sretnicama.

----------


## Nadia.L

Pozdrav cure, evo malo sam čitala ovu temu, i nakon pročitanog mi je nekako žao što sam se odlučila za Vinogradsku. Bila sam ovaj tjedan na konzultacijama kod dr Tomića, ok je, moram nove hormone i prohodnost jajovoda još obavit. 
Ugl, mene sad zanima kako vi rješavate to sa slobodnim danima kad idete na postupke? Ili uzimate bolovanje? Pretpostavljam da se za npr uzv kad se prati ovulacija ne može dobit bolovanje, a malo po malo ja bum potrošila sav godišnji i onda ??

----------


## Sybila

Pozdrav Nadia! 
Zasto ti je zao?
Ja sam dobila bolovanje odmah, a neke cure su isle na fm i nakon toga na posao ili uzimale godisnji.

----------


## Nadia.L

> Pozdrav Nadia! 
> Zasto ti je zao?
> Ja sam dobila bolovanje odmah, a neke cure su isle na fm i nakon toga na posao ili uzimale godisnji.


Pa zbog dugog čekanja, uglavnom, zanima me npr da li se može dobit dan bolovanja kada ću na tu pretragu prohodnosti jajovoda i kada bi recimo trebala obavljat te uzv gdje će oni pratit ovulaciju.

----------


## Sybila

Koliko znam, trenutno se ceka cca 3mj, sto nije puno. A po drugim parametrima je vinogradska i bolja od nekih bolnica. Primarno ovisi o tome kako se ti gore osjecas. Uvijek mozes promijeniti bolnicu ako ti nije ok. 
Bolovanje ti trebas dogovoriti da svojim lijecnikom ali, da, trebala bi ga dobiti za prohodnost, a za uzv ces vidjeti.

----------


## Šiškica

Preporučam ak se ne osjećaš gore dobro, promjeni bolnicu.

Mene su na pregledu 26.2. zapisali za ljekove u 5 mj. - znači malo više od 2 mjeseca čekanja na ljekove. 
Imala sam sreću sva tri puta gore sam bila kod dr. Bolanče. ( to sam i htjela)
Kod mene sve ide dosta brzo zato što sam došla sa svim nalazima i diagnozom . ( što zapravo ništa ne znači)

Budemo vidjeli kak bude završilo !!!

----------


## Nadia.L

Onda super, to i nije tako strašno, mislila sam, po ovim postovima iz 2017 da se čeka 6 mj.

----------


## Zoe88

Pozdrav svima! U slučaju da se želi promijeniti bolnica, traži se nova uputnica od primarnog ginekologa ili kako?
Hvala!

----------


## Nadia.L

Da li se treba naručiti za vađenje hormona u Vinogradskoj ili se samo dođe 3.dan ciklusa?

----------


## milasova8

> Da li se treba naručiti za vađenje hormona u Vinogradskoj ili se samo dođe 3.dan ciklusa?


Samo se dode..mislim da je od 7 do 9 ujutro

----------


## Purple Lu

Curke ima netko da je trenutno u proceduri u Vinogradskoj?
Jeste mogle birati doktora ili je bilo tko vas potrefi?

----------


## Nadia.L

> Curke ima netko da je trenutno u proceduri u Vinogradskoj?
> Jeste mogle birati doktora ili je bilo tko vas potrefi?


Hej, na forumu nikoga a u čekaoni krcato  :Grin: 
Mene su za konzultacije narucili kod dr.Tomića , bilo mi je svejedno, i igrom slučaja kasnije mi je na folikulimetrijama i inseminaciji bio on.

----------


## Nadia.L

Isto me zanima ako netko zna, da li se u Vinogradskoj može obaviti HSG - ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda? Naime, čula sam sestru kako govori da dr.Bolanča utorkom i četvrtkom to obavlja, a meni je dr .Tomić rekao da se kod njih to ne može.
I onda sam si to platila, tamo gdje me on poslao a to iskustvo je bilo živi užas.

----------


## Purple Lu

Mislim da oni to sigurno rade! 
Zašto ti je bitno jel se može ako si već napravila hsg?

----------


## Purple Lu

Nadia koliko ste prošli inseminacija ako smijem pitati?
Koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## Nadia.L

Pa zato što očito laže, mislim kako bi mu ja sad trebala vjerovati bilo šta drugo?

Prva je ovo bila inseminacija, dijagnoza muž najčešće oligo, iako mu je nalaz jako promjenjiv, nekad dođe i do normale, a ja nizak AMH, inače drugo je ok.
Mi vec imamo dijete od 4 godine, prirodnim putem.

----------


## Argente

> Isto me zanima ako netko zna, da li se u Vinogradskoj može obaviti HSG - ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda? Naime, čula sam sestru kako govori da dr.Bolanča utorkom i četvrtkom to obavlja, a meni je dr .Tomić rekao da se kod njih to ne može.
> I onda sam si to platila, tamo gdje me on poslao a to iskustvo je bilo živi užas.


Prejako  :lool:  jel te on to mozda poslao u svoj privatni biznis?
Ja mislim da se u svakoj bolnici radi HSG, ali pricekajmo da se javi netko bas s VG iskustvom.

----------


## Jolica30

Moje iskustvo, izbjegavati dr.T gore u sirokom luku. Lik je koma.

----------


## Purple Lu

Ma iskreno ja ne znam koji je dr.T-mršaviji, visok, cca 50-ak god??
Ovaj tjedan sam bila gore na odjelu i doktor koji se tamo prešetavao mi tako nije sjeo, a nisam s čovjekom ni rječ progovorila, to bi mogao biti dr.T, jel?
A ovo da se hsg napravi privatno jer se ne može u bolnici, ne znam što reći...

----------


## Jolica30

T je jedini sjed gore, ima da oko 50-ak godina. Iskreno on je meni priustio traumu zivota i da sad znam sve sto znam o mpo nikad nikad nikad nebi koracila u vinogradsku. Najgore je sto ne mozes birati dr nego ze pregleda onaj tko je taj dan gore.

----------


## Inesz

> Isto me zanima ako netko zna, da li se u Vinogradskoj može obaviti HSG - ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda? Naime, čula sam sestru kako govori da dr.Bolanča utorkom i četvrtkom to obavlja, a meni je dr .Tomić rekao da se kod njih to ne može.
> I onda sam si to platila, tamo gdje me on poslao a to iskustvo je bilo živi užas.


Nadia.L upitaj na odjelu da li se radi HSG. Uputi mail ili nazovi ured ravnatelja Klinike za ginekologiju u Vinogradskoj prof. Krunoslavu Kuni koji je ujedno i šef odjela humane reprodukcije i pitaj da li rade HSG.

A ovo da te je liječnik iz bolnice uputio na zahvat u privatnu ustanovu i da si s tim imala neugodno iskustvo prijavi inspekciji ministarstva zdravstva.

----------


## Nadia.L

Stvar je u tome što cu jos morat gore hodočastiti tko zna koliko dugo, a da se žalim Kuni, nema smisla, nijh dvojica su si prijatelji, mislim da bi time postigla nista, a samo bi im bila na crnoj listi. Eventualno, ako se može anonimno prijavit, provjerit cu.
Ne znam kad rade Bolanča i Kuna, ne rade kako piše na vratima, jer je Tomic tamo 0-24

----------


## Nadia.L

Žene, kada se ide u Vinogradskoj na IVF u prirodnom ciklusu da li se za taj jedan folikul isto ide pod anesteziju?

----------


## inada

Mislim da ne, mozda ako bas inzistiras. Ja sam, doduse, prije 2 god. bila na klomifenima, imala sam 2 folikula i nisam isla pod anesteziju. Nije bilo strasno, ok boli, ali traje zbilja kratko i da se izdrzati.

----------


## maca2

Ima netko tel.broj na koji mogu nazvati i naručiti se za prvi/kontrolni pregled? I mogu li tražiti dr.Bolanču za taj pregled, ne bih kod Tomića...  :Razz:

----------


## inada

013787689 Vinogradska humana reprodukcija; naravno da mozes traziti dr Bolancu. Zovi poslije 12 sati

----------


## teuska

Pozdrav cure, evo danas sam dobila prvu turu Klomifena i uskoro započinjem priču zvana inseminacija pa sam se odlučila priključiti forumu. U Vinogradskoj sam kod doktora Bolanče i moram priznati da me u ovih nekoliko pregleda oduševio. Iznimno drag, ljubazan i profesionalan. Odradio mi je i HSG i minimalno je boljelo. Kada sam zvala prvi put rekla sam sestri da ga je preporučila moja ginekologica pa su me naručili direktno kod njega. Vjerujem da ću i inseminaciju raditi kod njega osim ako se baš ne dogodi da ga nema taj dan. Muž i ja nemamo nikakvih jasnih problema i nema zapravo razloga da ne napravimo dijete ali, kao što i same znate, ne ide to baš tako, pa zadnje 3 godine pokušavamo. Došlo je vrijeme za stepenicu više pa se nadam se će biti uspješno. Ginekologica mi nije baš ulila pozitivu jer kaže da inseminacija gotovo nikada ne uspije iz prvog puta tako da nemam prevelika očekivanja...vidjet ćemo. 
Imam samo jedno pitanje , za sada hehe, nakon inseminacije se mogu vratiti na posao normalno ili se treba ležati ostatak dana i čak mirovati par dana?

----------


## Strumfeta

> Pozdrav cure, evo danas sam dobila prvu turu Klomifena i uskoro započinjem priču zvana inseminacija pa sam se odlučila priključiti forumu. U Vinogradskoj sam kod doktora Bolanče i moram priznati da me u ovih nekoliko pregleda oduševio. Iznimno drag, ljubazan i profesionalan. Odradio mi je i HSG i minimalno je boljelo. Kada sam zvala prvi put rekla sam sestri da ga je preporučila moja ginekologica pa su me naručili direktno kod njega. Vjerujem da ću i inseminaciju raditi kod njega osim ako se baš ne dogodi da ga nema taj dan. Muž i ja nemamo nikakvih jasnih problema i nema zapravo razloga da ne napravimo dijete ali, kao što i same znate, ne ide to baš tako, pa zadnje 3 godine pokušavamo. Došlo je vrijeme za stepenicu više pa se nadam se će biti uspješno. Ginekologica mi nije baš ulila pozitivu jer kaže da inseminacija gotovo nikada ne uspije iz prvog puta tako da nemam prevelika očekivanja...vidjet ćemo. 
> Imam samo jedno pitanje , za sada hehe, nakon inseminacije se mogu vratiti na posao normalno ili se treba ležati ostatak dana i čak mirovati par dana?


Koliko ste dugo čekali na inseminaciju? Da li je obavezna HSG pretraga?

----------


## Nadia.L

Obavezna je HSG pretraga, ja sam 2 dana nakon HSG-a došla na ultrazvuk i 2 dana nakon UZV prva inseminacija, sljedeca odmah sljedeci mjesec, 2 mj nakon toga pravi postupak jer mi te inseminac.nisu imale smisla.

----------


## Nadia.L

> Pozdrav cure, evo danas sam dobila prvu turu Klomifena i uskoro započinjem priču zvana inseminacija pa sam se odlučila priključiti forumu. U Vinogradskoj sam kod doktora Bolanče i moram priznati da me u ovih nekoliko pregleda oduševio. Iznimno drag, ljubazan i profesionalan. Odradio mi je i HSG i minimalno je boljelo. Kada sam zvala prvi put rekla sam sestri da ga je preporučila moja ginekologica pa su me naručili direktno kod njega. Vjerujem da ću i inseminaciju raditi kod njega osim ako se baš ne dogodi da ga nema taj dan. Muž i ja nemamo nikakvih jasnih problema i nema zapravo razloga da ne napravimo dijete ali, kao što i same znate, ne ide to baš tako, pa zadnje 3 godine pokušavamo. Došlo je vrijeme za stepenicu više pa se nadam se će biti uspješno. Ginekologica mi nije baš ulila pozitivu jer kaže da inseminacija gotovo nikada ne uspije iz prvog puta tako da nemam prevelika očekivanja...vidjet ćemo. 
> Imam samo jedno pitanje , za sada hehe, nakon inseminacije se mogu vratiti na posao normalno ili se treba ležati ostatak dana i čak mirovati par dana?


Ne moraš mirovat niti ležat, odmah ideš doma i možeš normalno na posao, taj dan, ili sljedeći, a isto tako možeš biti na bolovanju do bete.

----------


## teuska

Hvala na odgovorima cure, evo odradili smo i prvu inseminaciju. Prije toga sam tjedan dana (svaki drugi dan) išla na UVZ i zadnji put kad sam došla rekli su sad je idealan trenutak pa sma zvala muža da dođe i odradili smo postupak odmah. Sve je prošlo dobro, nije bolno uopće i odmah nakon toga sam se obukla i otišla raditi. Dobila sam Duphaston 3x1 12 dana i folnu i sad čekam da prođe 12 dana pa idem vaditi betu. I tamo su mi naglasili kako je s nama sve uredu ali da prva inseminacija gotovo nikada nije uspješna. Nadam se samo da će mi nakon druge ponuditi odmah da idemo IVF da ne gubim dodatno vrijeme. 
Imam male nuspojave od Duphastona - valunge ilitiga maloo mi je hladno a malo vruće i prve dvije tablete sam imala blagu mućninu ali sad je ok. 
@strumfeta - za inseminaciju smo došli brzo na red, došli bi i prije da nisam morala na HSG tako da prošlo je2 i pol mjeseca od kada sam otišla na prvi razgovor s doktorom.

----------


## Nina987

Bok cure! Nova sam ovdje u glavi milijun pitanja. Trebala bi na HSG iduci tjedan ( iskreno malo me strah bolova kod pretrage vise samih nalaza)  a onda najvjerojatnije u Vinogradsku najprije na konzultacije. Kolko se dugo ceka na konzultacije? Kolko na postupke? S obzirom  a ljetne mjesece vjerojatno dulje nego kroz godinu?!

----------


## melanija&

Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?

----------


## Elaine2

Pozdrav! Evo da podijelim svoje iskustvo s potpomognutom na Vinogradskoj - imali smo ukupno 6 transfera, zadnji je bio uspješan. Bila sam u kontaktu sa sva tri doktora i na punkcijama i na transferima i ne mogu ni za jednog reći lošu riječ. Svi ostali na odjelu su isto odlični i atmosfera je zapravo jako prijateljska i srdačna. Bila sam puno puta tamo i normalno da nije uvijek isto, ali s obzirom na gužvu i uvjete rada trebamo imati razumjevanja. Sretno svima od srca! ❤️

----------


## Inesz

> Isto me zanima ako netko zna, da li se u Vinogradskoj može obaviti HSG - ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda? Naime, čula sam sestru kako govori da dr.Bolanča utorkom i četvrtkom to obavlja, a meni je dr .Tomić rekao da se kod njih to ne može.
> I onda sam si to platila, tamo gdje me on poslao a to iskustvo je bilo živi užas.


Radi li se HSG u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## Nadia.L

> Radi li se HSG u Vinogradskoj?


Radi se

----------


## Marijana12.07

Pozdrav, dogovorila sam konzultacije u Vinogradskoj za iduci tjedan. Od nalaza imam sve staro par mjeseci, jedino hormone iz 4mj i spermiogram iz 3mj, pa me zanima jel mislite da su to stari nalazi ili ce me poslat da izvadim nove hormone i spermiogram? Hvala

----------


## principessa007

Pozdrav, ja sam našla neku šprancu na narodnim novinama. Mene zanima što se dešava u slučajevima ako po osobnim iskaznicama niste na istoj adresi 3 godine,a imate ovjerenu potvrdu od strane bilježnika, može li to u nekom momentu postati problem?

----------


## Argente

Ako sam dobro skužila, ti i tvoj nevjenčani suprug imate istu adresu na osobnoj, samo ne zadnje 3 godine, nego npr. zadnjih 4 mjeseca. Kao prvo, ne mogu oni provjeriti koliko dugo živite skupa, a kao drugo, ni ne morate biti prijavljeni na istim adresama uopće - ni ako ste oženjeni, ni ako niste. To ne piše nigdje u zakonu. Tako da ne brini. Govorim iz prve ruke.

----------


## Pink Fairydust

Pozdrav, ima li netko informaciju koliko se u Vinogradskoj čeka za HSG i za histeroskopiju?

----------


## Inesz

MPO Rezultati za 2017. godinu.
Klinike nisu prikazane nazivom već kodom (šifrom)
Šifra KBC Sestre milosrdnice je *HR001305*.
https://zdravlje.gov.hr/UserDocsImag...za%202017..pdf

U 2017. godini KBC Sestre milosrdnice, "Vinogradska" je imao ovaj broj postupaka:
226 IUI
105 IVF
244 IVF/ICSI+sekundarni ICSI
85 FET

Iz gore izlistanih MPO postupaka rođeno je 119 djece a broj poroda nije dostupan.

----------


## jejja

Drage sve. Ako ste bile u postupcima u periodu od 19.03 do danas ( ovaj period epidemije) molim vas da nam pomognete i ispunite anketu. 
Cilj ove ankete je prikupiti informacije o iskustvima žena u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu za vrijeme pandemije COVID-19 tijekom postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. Rezultati ankete koristit će se u svrhu objave zajedničkog tematskog izvješća udruge Roda i Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova te zagovaranja za zdravstvenu skrb žena temeljenu na dokazima u doba javnozdravstvene krize poput pandemije COVID-19. Hvala 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...mSWjw/viewform

----------


## BelleA

Molim vas ako je koja s niskim AMH isla u Petrovu da napise iskustvo? 
I kakav je dr. Bolanca?
Hvala!

----------


## Medo2711

> Molim vas ako je koja s niskim AMH isla u Petrovu da napise iskustvo? 
> I kakav je dr. Bolanca?
> Hvala!


Koliko niski?Njega ne poznajem,ali u Petrovoj sa niskom amh dr.Vrcic izvuce stvarno najbolje...

----------


## Tamara@

BelleA, već sam ti pisala na temi sv. duh o mom amh (oko 3 šeta), ali sad vidim da pitaš za Bolanču, a bila sam kod njega na dva stimulirana i nekoliko (pokušaja) prirodnjaka. On je svakako izvrstan doktor sa ugodnom osobnošću (ako ti je to bitno). Mene je primio s niskim AMH-om, ali se jako zabrinuo oko mog FSH (šeta od 12 do 14).. i nježno mi na prvim konzultacijama rekao da mi ne može obećati da ću imat bebu, ali da će oni napraviti što mogu.. ali me normalno primio.
Ne znam koji ti je Amh i fsh, i imaš li druge probleme (meni se još prikačila i endomerioza, i godine i loš spermiogram), ali ako nisu baš jako loši nalazi, on će te primiti i bit ćeš u dobrim rukama :Smile:

----------


## BelleA

Hvala! Jeste uspjeli ili si jos u postupku? Oprosti sto nisam zaoamtila..

----------


## Srculence3

Pozdrav svima, malo podižem temu. Naručeni smo u četvrtak 26.05. na prve konzultacije. Inače MM ima azoospermiju te moramo ići na ICSI. Ima li netko da je nedavno bio?

----------


## CoverMeInSunshine

> Pozdrav svima, malo podižem temu. Naručeni smo u četvrtak 26.05. na prve konzultacije. Inače MM ima azoospermiju te moramo ići na ICSI. Ima li netko da je nedavno bio?


Pozdrav svima, baš sam namjeravala isto tako pisati u svrhu podizanja teme. Dugo nitko ništa nije pisao o Vinogradskoj, a sve me zanima oko stanja po različitim klinikama... Vinogradska mi je trenutačno prioritet, imam neke preporuke, ali voljela bih saznati više toga unaprijed. Naime, nekad smo bili u Petrovoj, i tada se nisam previše raspitivala, neke stvari su bile super, neke baš očajne, pa se želim pripremiti barem donekle za ono što mogu znati unaprijed i želim iz tih preostalih postupaka na koje imamo pravo preko HZZO-a izvući maximum u svakom smislu, što u tom prvom definitivno nismo dobili... 
Zamolila bih vas tko ima friška iskustva: kako funkcionira naručivanje, koliko doktora je na raspolaganju u klinici, kolike su liste čekanja na 1. pregled i onda na početak stimulacije, kolike su šanse da vas doktor kod kojeg krenete vodi kroz cijeli postupak (odnosno odradi punkciju i transfer), tko odrađuje folikulometrije, kako rade tijekom ljeta, rade li subotama/nedjeljama/praznicima... Puno pitanja, ali da sam išta od toga znala prije, a ne saznavala u hodu, vjerujem da bi mi bilo lakše i da bi bilo manje prolivenih suza, a više smijeha..  :Sing:  Hvala svima unaprijed na odgovorima!

----------


## Srculence3

> Pozdrav svima, baš sam namjeravala isto tako pisati u svrhu podizanja teme. Dugo nitko ništa nije pisao o Vinogradskoj, a sve me zanima oko stanja po različitim klinikama... Vinogradska mi je trenutačno prioritet, imam neke preporuke, ali voljela bih saznati više toga unaprijed. Naime, nekad smo bili u Petrovoj, i tada se nisam previše raspitivala, neke stvari su bile super, neke baš očajne, pa se želim pripremiti barem donekle za ono što mogu znati unaprijed i želim iz tih preostalih postupaka na koje imamo pravo preko HZZO-a izvući maximum u svakom smislu, što u tom prvom definitivno nismo dobili... 
> Zamolila bih vas tko ima friška iskustva: kako funkcionira naručivanje, koliko doktora je na raspolaganju u klinici, kolike su liste čekanja na 1. pregled i onda na početak stimulacije, kolike su šanse da vas doktor kod kojeg krenete vodi kroz cijeli postupak (odnosno odradi punkciju i transfer), tko odrađuje folikulometrije, kako rade tijekom ljeta, rade li subotama/nedjeljama/praznicima... Puno pitanja, ali da sam išta od toga znala prije, a ne saznavala u hodu, vjerujem da bi mi bilo lakše i da bi bilo manje prolivenih suza, a više smijeha..  Hvala svima unaprijed na odgovorima!


Pokušala sam ti poslati pp, ali vidim da nemogu (vjerovatno nemaš još 10 postova za to). Mi smo tek krenuli u MPO vode, i ono što ti mogu reci da smo jako brzo dobili termin za konzultacije (u roku 10 dana). Čitajući ovdje po forumu vidim da puno hvale doktora Bolanču, a i moj ginekolog ga je spomenuo pa sam odmah sestru pitala mogu kod njega kad sam zvala za naručiti se. To je ono što ti zasad mogu reći.  :Kiss:

----------


## Žeklja43

Sretno❤️
Mi smo naručenu za petak 27.05.
Ja sam prešla 43.pa plaćam privatno 
Ali se nadam uspjehu

----------


## Inesz

> Sretno❤️
> Mi smo naručenu za petak 27.05.
> Ja sam prešla 43.pa plaćam privatno 
> Ali se nadam uspjehu


Željka dobro došla na forum!
Kako to da ste odabrali uz plaćanje baš Vinogradsku?
Kod kojeg si dr?

----------

